# Accountability thread



## kmr1763

Hey mamas! I'm hoping to start an accountability group for women like me-- who have the post baby body and want to tone and drop some weight but lack the motivation, especially when going it alone. 

I would love to do daily check-ins, maybe after our routine for the day, to say what we have done, how our diet is looking, weigh-ins, that sort of thing. And check-in even when we have skipped, slipped up, so that we can get motivated to get back on track!

It can also be a resource on fitness regimes that we have tried and loved or hated, where we can get recommendations from other moms like us and not the sales ladies who will profit.

If there is another thread like this, please direct me, otherwise I am so ready to get on track! I'll start with me in a new post :)


----------



## kmr1763

My name is Katie! I am 30, am almost four weeks post partum after having my third (and hopefully final!) babe. I currently weigh right around 135 lbs. I don't really have a weight loss goal, but if I lose ten lbs on the path to better physical health, I wouldn't mind. 
I'm not on any diet at the moment. I just try to make healthy food choices and to not overeat. I'm contemplating trying the 21 day fix because a short term regime sounds much less daunting than a complete diet change. 
Currently I'm using my pre-natal workout DVDs (that I started but then stopped!! This is why I need this thread!). Today will be day three. I'm definitely sore in my shoulders, abs, a bit in the thighs, and back. I'm looking into a double jogger so that I can start taking my youngest two on walks, and possibly join my hubby at the gym at the indoor track. 
That's it for now. I'm so hoping I get some ladies to join me in this-- it's the only way I'll succeed, and hopefully it will be a help to you too!


----------



## amy2015

I want to lose some weight too. I had put on a bit of weight before getting pregnant, so I've got about 15lbs that need to go. But at 2-ish weeks post-birth, I'm barely managing taking care of baby. I don't know how you mamas are doing it!

I'm hoping to eat well and maybe that'll at least stop me from putting on more weight! I'm also going that once I get more comfortable with baby, we'll be able to get out of the house. Right now, I'm supposed to be recovering from an emcs, so I should be taking it easy.


----------



## Spudtastic

I'll join you but I haven't even had my baby yet. I'm due today.
I did weigh myself today for interest and I'm 87 kg (292 lbs).
Goal is 64kg.

I intend to do it by eating whole foods which includes full fat milk and cheese, lots of greens and making a few sugar free treats along the way.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Me too!

I had my baby a year ago & if I'm honest I've just been lazy but now we are into a new year and I'm feeling like I can do this, I'm not doing strict diets because that is where I end up falling off the wagon! I am making healthy choices and cutting out the junk. 

Looking forward to sharing all gone journeys ladies :)


----------



## Ruth 1980

Hi ladies!
I haven't been on baby n bump for a very long time, but I decided to come on today looking for this exact kind of thread :) I really need accountability when trying to lose weight, and talking to others who are sticking to their path keeps me motivated. I currently have a definite 2 stone (28 pounds) to lose, that would put me at my getting married/getting pregnant each time weight. But ideally I would like to lose a further 7 pounds after that as that would be my most comfortable weight.
I'm 35 and I have two dd's, ages 4 and 1 (almost 2). My dh would like a third, but at this weight there is no way I would consider pregnancy.
Looking forward to checking in on here and keeping up with all your news :) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ruth - that's the exact reason I came on this morning, I loved this site while pregnant with both my children but I guess now is a time to use it for something different! :)


----------



## Ruth 1980

Mummy to be x said:


> Ruth - that's the exact reason I came on this morning, I loved this site while pregnant with both my children but I guess now is a time to use it for something different! :)

Haha! Same as that, I started using it when TTC and then loads during pregnancy and when they were little babas, but being busy has kept me away lately. Now is the time to use the power of the sisterhood to shift this flab! ;) x


----------



## Mummy to be x

Absolutely!! Are you following any particular diet? Or just a healthy eating plan? Myself I am just choosing healthy choices, I think as soon as I start restricting myself too much I will fall off track. 

I really need to get some more exercise in though! X


----------



## Ruth 1980

Mummy to be x said:


> Absolutely!! Are you following any particular diet? Or just a healthy eating plan? Myself I am just choosing healthy choices, I think as soon as I start restricting myself too much I will fall off track.
> 
> I really need to get some more exercise in though! X

I'm the same as you, trying to make healthy choices and keep away from junk. I've set myself the rules of having to eat an apple and a carrot as snacks every day, and only allowed chocolate once a day (I had gotten out of hand!). I'm better when on a plan (like WeightWatchers) to be honest, but I can't afford that right now. So far, I'm a week into this and have lost 2 lbs. I had a wedding last weekend and I knew between the booze and the hangover food I wouldn't hit the big numbers :rofl::rofl:
Also, I am getting no exercise too! That really needs to change! X


----------



## Mummy to be x

I have followed weight watchers before too, I liked it as well :)

Oh I am terrible with fruit, I've changed my chocolate to a low fat cereal bar instead, I find it substitutes quite well :) 

A 2lb loss is great! My scales have broken :rofl: which I am Actually glad about, I haven't weighed in a while and I'm scared if I see too much of a high number it won't motivate me at all, so for now I am seeing how I fit back into a favourite blouse of mine. (I know what I weighed the last time I got on the scales so when I get round to buying more I'll just see where I'm at then) I don't want to put too much pressure on myself as that's when it all goes down the drain :rofl:

Do you get much time to exercise? x


----------



## Ruth 1980

Literally no time at all!! Which is horrible as I played a lot of sports before becoming a mum, so I am the most unfit I have ever been!
That's a good idea to use the blouse as a measure :) I do that with a couple of pairs of jeans too. But I have to keep an eye on the scales as well;)

I figured I'd have to do a little bit of house-based exercise every day, like squats, planks, lunges until my circumstances change and I can get to the gym :)
Good luck with your mission! I'm glad to have fat-busting buddies on here now! :thumbup: x


----------



## Mummy to be x

I was exactly the same I was in the gym daily and since becoming a mummy I have got fat :rofl: :rofl:

Yeah I think I might purchase and exercise dvd and do
That at home :) 

Here's to burning the fat!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

HI Ruth and mummy - nice too meet you. I've got my real food rules (when baby is here) for 90% of the time. I'm not going to stress if I stray and I'll do my best to eat as healthily as I can. I lost lots of weight before on real food eating with little to no refined carbs so I'm hoping it works again.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi spudtastic!

I did the low carb before too, and although it was super hard it does work, I lost weight real quick! I can't live without carbs right now though so that's a no go for me :rofl:


----------



## Spudtastic

Yeah I was a total carb girl before I did it. It was hard. This pregnancy though has given me an aversion to carbs which could explain why I haven't put on much weight this pregnancy (even though my midwife tells me I have a sizeable baby).

I do plan to eat oats though. I love oats/porridge.
I'm still going to have potatoes and rice. I'm just going to stay away from bread and pasta and cereals. Which currently sounds easy to me since just writing about them makes me want to throw up but once my baby arrives and my weird pregnancy aversions go they may be yummy again.

Now my problem is cake. I love cake. I can eat cake every day. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Ooooh you see I love bread so much!!! I try not to eat too much but it is a favourite of mine, cake on the other hand is too sickly for me, I'm a crisp and sweets kind of gal! 

I see your over due with baby now, you must be feeling tired by now, I bet your so excited!!


----------



## kmr1763

Wow, I checked the first few days after I created and had had no responses so haven't checked in a bit and now look! It's so lovely to hear from you all! 
I feel restricting myself too much, especially in the beginning, can lead to failure on my part. Been researching what beach body program I would like to start though and leaning towards Cize which is like Zumba. Have also ordered a shakeology sample, would like to start doing meal replacement, but I loooove protein shakes so don't think I will feel deprived with it. My muscles are ALL sore, I have been doing my prenatal exercises as well as you tubing exercises for target areas like my abs, and butt and thighs because I have always hated my butt and thighs! And my husband gym addict helps me work extra on abs. 

Amy, you get used to baby! I remember how hard it was with my first... This baby is my third, lol it becomes old hat.

Hey spud, I've seen you around quite a bit! 

I don't think I could cut carbs either &#55357;&#56834; I try to exercise portion control and I might investigate wheat pasta soon. I cut out white bread and only eat wheat. I love dairy, and made the switch to 2% milk from whole which was hard. 

I need to add in some cardio to my exercises which is why I'm leaning toward Cize! Double jogger soon to be purchased (found an awesome deal a couple hours away and hubs is going to pick it up for me next week while there on business) although squish is too little to ride yet. 
I haven't done exercise today yet but going to as soon as I get baby girl down. My tougher DVD is skipping which really irritates me!! That's the one I went for yesterday.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hey :hi: 

This is baby number two for me I think that why I'm finding it difficult to shift this weight now, I've never tried the meal replacement shakes, I love food too much :rofl: 

This is only my second week on plan, I've chosen healthy meals so far (one treat last week) we ate out at a restraunt, one thing I haven't given up is my glass of wine with my dinner on an evening, but I won't stress too much about that as once I start stressing I will fail all together x


----------



## kmr1763

I love my food, but mostly dinners lol! I love to cook and make good things to eat for my family. And I will cook my Sunday breakfasts and not feel bad about a snack before bed or a beer with dinner, no way. Because exactly, once you start depriving yourself of everything is like the kids of death... 

Got my workout done, they are ten minute segments and I finished two plus most of a third before my little got upset. But I had a nice sweat going! And now I'm thinking of bundling them up and going for a walk in a little bit! Love this colder weather!


----------



## Mummy to be x

kmr1763 said:


> I love my food, but mostly dinners lol! I love to cook and make good things to eat for my family. And I will cook my Sunday breakfasts and not feel bad about a snack before bed or a beer with dinner, no way. Because exactly, once you start depriving yourself of everything is like the kids of death...
> 
> Got my workout done, they are ten minute segments and I finished two plus most of a third before my little got upset. But I had a nice sweat going! And now I'm thinking of bundling them up and going for a walk in a little bit! Love this colder weather!

I am glad someone else is on my page, I really do need to get more exercise though, I try get out with the pram too but it constantly rains here, it's awful! Maybe I could start doing little things through out the day, jogging on the spot, skipping maybe? I had an operation to remove a kidney only eight weeks ago so I need to start with something steady :flower::flower:


----------



## kmr1763

I'm sure any activity will be better than none. And be sure to take it easy!!!! I hope you're feeling alright, I can't imagine undergoing such a massive surgery. But yes maybe light jogging or even speed walking around the house... I can keep track of steps with my phone, maybe see where you are now and make a goal?


----------



## Mummy to be x

kmr1763 said:


> I'm sure any activity will be better than none. And be sure to take it easy!!!! I hope you're feeling alright, I can't imagine undergoing such a massive surgery. But yes maybe light jogging or even speed walking around the house... I can keep track of steps with my phone, maybe see where you are now and make a goal?

Thank you, I'm doing good now :hugs:

I think I'm going to try get out with the pram today if the rain holds off fingers crossed! I can keep track of my steps too with my phone, I think it's an app that I need to download maybe I could do that x


----------



## Spudtastic

HI kmr - I've seen you around here a bit too. Nice to have someone who has also recently had a baby to share accountability with. 

Mummy to be - sorry to hear about your op. I hope yu are recovering well too.

Do any of you ladies have a fit bit? If so do they help? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## amy2015

Yeah. I'm thinking about some kind of fitness device too.

I've been struggling with baby crying and being awake all night, so I haven't paid any attention to myself. I hope things settle down soon...


----------



## Spudtastic

Amy - hello. I see your little one is three weeks old. Congratulations. Do you have any other children? Those first 6 weeks are tough. Take it easy on yourself.


----------



## Ruth 1980

Well ladies! How did we all do today?
Mummy to be, gosh that kidney operation is a big deal, I'd agree with taking the time to recover for now! The healthy eating will keep you on track for a little while. Hope you feel 100% again soon :flower:

Having only gotten 5hrs sleep last night (thanks dd2 :thumbup:) I knew I wouldn't be great with my eating (I really graze when I'm sleep-deprived! :wacko:) That being said, I would normally have been worse. So I'm not going to kick myself about a couple of Oreos and buttered toast. Tomorrow is a new day, so I'll keep focusing on the long-run :)

Kmr thank you for starting this thread! You are so great to be hitting those work-out dvd's just after having a baby! I started a men's health abs set yesterday (2 Caesarean sections have all but paralysed my stomach muscles!) but now I'm having to go to bed to catch up on sleep so I better double up on those tomorrow. 

Depressingly, today Facebook gave me one of those "memories from a year ago" moments and I looked slim in the pic, then realised I was two stone lighter a year ago :nope: How on earth did I manage to pack on 2 stone in a year??!!:cry:

There's some work to be done here! Goodnight ladies, wishing you all a great Thursday :) x


----------



## amy2015

Spudtastic said:


> Amy - hello. I see your little one is three weeks old. Congratulations. Do you have any other children? Those first 6 weeks are tough. Take it easy on yourself.

She's my first! :) I'm trying not to beat myself up too much, but I also know that I should be getting into better eating habits. I was getting pretty lax towards the end of my pregnancy with the high sugar intake. I'm super short (5 feet) and any weight gain is so noticeable :(


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies!!! I'm contemplating a fit bit, I'll need to read reviews. My sister has one, but she isn't trying to lose weight-- as in, she wants to lose weight but she's not doing anything about it. So not sure what good it does. She has just the little one. But she likes it!

I keep falling asleep with newbie sitting up... She wakes to nurse and I sit up in bed propped against my pillows and her nestled against me on the boppy and I just go out. Makes for ick sleep. Luckily my nearly two year old has been sleeping through the night through the most part, so I'm only usually contending with the newb. 

I got my workout done today! Was worried I wouldn't, but the babies finally gave me a break. I worked upper and lower body as well as a stretching segment. I really need to get some cardio going on. My weight hasn't really shifted since I started exercising. I hover right around 135. Usually 134.4-134.8 ish... But everyday I have sore muscles and the soreness makes me feel like I'm doing good for my body so I'm really encouraged and so far my motivation hasn't failed me. Plus I look at my gym rat husband and his hot bod and I want to look like we match and not like "what is she doing with THAT guy" lol.

Stay motivated ladies!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you ladies I am doing good now :hugs:

Well I did well on the diet yesterday and this morning I've started my day with an omelette, usually I include toast in my breakfast but I'm trying to cut down on the carbs just a little! 

Kmr - :rofl: no way does anyone think that, I bet you look great!

Ruth - I hope you manage to catch up on sleep it's not easy when your sleep deprived! 

I've not got a fit bit but my sister does and swears by it, they are quite pricey though. 

Hope all you ladies have a great day. Stay healthy ;)


----------



## kmr1763

Good morning ladies! Mummy, great job on breakfast! And sounds tasty! I'm not a huge breakfast eater, many days I go without. Yesterday I had a pop tart and then felt guilty after :( 

Day is just started here, will update a bit later after I have done my exercise and not feeling so sluggish &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm pop tarts are good! 

Ok today's gone ok but I am so hungry and craving bad food! We've decided on a treat for tea tonight but I will look at it in the way as, it's no big deal, we'll get back on track tomorrow, tomorrow is a new day. We all need a treat once in a while right? ;)


----------



## kmr1763

I couldn't deprive myself of everything otherwise I would just fail! 

I am having a hard time getting going today. I feel like I have a head cold starting and I want to do nothing. Might take it easy with a quick Ab workout and a walk later on. Ugh for off days. Will report back when I have actually done something.


----------



## Spudtastic

Omg pop tarts. I didn't think they were still around. Yummy. 

Yesterday I had cheesecake (baked) and fish and chips and a chocolate cake. Oops. But I haven't officially started yet.

My official exercise for a couple of months is going to be walking so I figured a fit bit would be a good way to make sure I walk lots. Plus my family have them and we could have friendly competitions.

Just wondering if anybody is interested in a weekly weigh in day?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kmr I hope your feeling a little more up beat soon. Have a great day Hun. 

I would like a weekly weigh in but my scales broke, it wasn't because I'd stepped on them, honest :rofl:


----------



## kmr1763

^^ lol mummy! 
I think a weigh in day is a great idea. What day makes everyone happy? I'm feeling Friday, as it's after a week of staying on track and before the weekend when folks tend to veer off track a tad. Lol. But whatever days works best for everyone.

I still have not worked out. I feel on the verge of sick and it has made me feel very unmotivated.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Why you feeling sick kmr? Hope you feel better soon! 

Well I had a treat last night, so today I'm back on track....hopefully, I always struggle at weekends lol.


----------



## kmr1763

Feel like I'm getting a head cold! Yesterday my throat was sore and my head was just fuzzy feeling. Going to hit it hard today plus tons of housework and shopping to do as my husband's brother should be coming to town today and I have no food. I will weigh-in a little later this morning, might even post a pic? Check in soon ladies.!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Have a great day. :)


----------



## kmr1763

Thank you!! I got in to segments of barre workout done, I was a little shaky my muscles are still sore! But worked up a nice sweat! Will ask husband to work abs later because they are no longer sore and I love feeling sore there where my body needs it most right now. But I have to get ready to go to the store and get food before my oldest gets home from school so I'm out of time.

Weigh-in 01/15/16: 133.6!!! This is awesome!!! Lowest weight in ages and motivates me! I weigh in the morning before eating and in underwear only.


----------



## kmr1763

Did a short workout today, then a shakeology for lunch, but then surrounded by sandwich makers and made myself a sandwich as well, now I feel guilty! Lol. 

How are you ladies doing????


----------



## amy2015

I have been trying to cut down on my sugar intake with some minor success. I've convinced myself that baby doesn't do well with chocolate, so I *have* to cut that out of my diet. :) Next I'll have to convince myself that cake also doesn't agree with baby.

I did weigh myself yesterday and I'm T+13.2lb. I think a better diet will help me drop some of the pounds, but I'm looking pretty flabby. Once I get the all clear from my midwife, I think I'm going to start up some power yoga again.


----------



## Mummy to be x

It could of been worse than a sandwich ;)

So I'm not doing too bad, made a couple of bad choices at dinner times (I always struggle on a weekend) but on the plus side I've not ordered anything from the takeaways which is good for me as that's what I always did on a weekend, another healthy breakfast this morning, not too sure what to have for lunch yet.

I love this thread it really is keeping me motivated to keep going!


----------



## kmr1763

Mummy, I'm so glad it's doing you good! Knowing I will come back here and report what I've done is really keeping me motivated too. 

Amy, maybe I need to take that idea! I don't have much sweets usually, but I sugar my coffee and tea with sugar and I don't know how many times I've heard "abs are made in the kitchen." 

My goal when I started exercising was getting rid of this pooch of my tummy. So far still here. But since I started I feel stronger. I haven't had a day go by now where a muscle group (or two) isn't sore, and I love being sore! I'm starting to think I might be able to stick with this this time. 

So glad I have you ladies here!! Report in as often as you like... I check back throughout the day, and love hearing from you!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I feel this way too, I've dieted so many times and for some reason this time I feel I'm really gonna keep on going! Usually if I have a bad day, I will continue it and get stuck in that rut but so far I seem to be doing good at choosing healthy options and getting back on track. 

I'm hoping I can get out for a walk tomorrow!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies. My little girl arrived on Saturday 16th. We had a great birth. It went so well. We're about to head home.


----------



## Spudtastic

She was 7lb7oz so I guess I've lost half a stone already lol.


----------



## amy2015

Congrats, Spudtastic!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Aww!! Brilliant news congratulations on the birth of your baby :hugs:


----------



## kmr1763

Congrats spud!!! That's amazing news! I swear I posted this already but my post isn't up, I wonder if I navigated away before I submitted. 

Yesterday I did my Piyo workout (beach body, Pilates yoga combo) and it was work! Didn't realize how much my muscles worked but today I am soooooo sore. Haven't been able to workout today, family and I have been out of town, (and my muscles probably couldn't have done it!) but will be back at it tomorrow. Ate out today too, food guilt! Lol but it was tasty! 

How are we doing today ladies?


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies, mind if I join?

I'm 27, 13 weeks pp after a c-section. My BMI was 25 when I fell pregnant, my highest ever. I did well during my pregnancy, ate okay and only put on 25lbs which was exactly how much I was advised was healthy. I lost all the baby weight fairly quickly as I had no appetite. 

Unfortunately, at about 7 weeks pp I started to gain weight. I then thought "screw it" until January. I have started dieting a few times since then and nothing has stuck!

I'm forever making excuses. Too tired, too skint, too busy etc. And I now have an excuse not to exercise as its snowy now! 

My BMI is 26.9 and I'm 10st9. I was 8st3 when I met my partner, so a good bit heavier! Realistic goal weight is around 9st, but I would like to go under 9. 

I'm trying to do 10k steps a day, and will be signing up for a healthy eating plan like slimming world. Walking is the easiest and most realistic exercise goal for now as I can do it with the baby or dog and its free. I also have a 7 minute exercise plan which I'm going to try do every day. 

So here I am - 

Day 1-
Weight -149lb
Total loss - 0lb
Still to lose - 23lb

Food- 
Breakfast - bagel with butter, skinny cappuccino sachet
Lunch - Thai butternut squash soup, tiny bit of dry bread (ate out)
Dinner - small amount of pasta in a sundried tomato sauce with added veggies and Quorn chicken.
Snacks - way too much chocolate and a huge avocado!

Safe to say I had a varied day!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Loeylo - welcome to the group, congratulations on your baby!

I'm doing ok so far this week, been good meals wise, haven't had any bad snacks. I'm struggling with excersise as the weather is rubbish here in the UK, always raining! 

Hope you ladies have a great day :)


----------



## kmr1763

Welcome loe!! I have been full of excuses as well... Which is why I needed a thread like this, because without checking in and knowing others are expecting it, it's easy to Peter out. I hope this group helps you stick to it!!!

I have a cold now. Came on full blown yesterday. Will be doing some Piyo later, something easier than the last my thighs are still so sore! But I love being sore!

Ladies, there are so awesome exercise routines on YouTube. Many are super short segments, 10 and 12 minutes-- these are great resources for moms like me, stay at home, who find it hard to get out/go to the gym. You should check them out! 

Good day ladies! I will repost when done for the day!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

I should check them out but I need something steady to begin with, after my operation I don't want to jump into anything heavy.

Hope your cold goes soon kmr :hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Glad you ladies are having good weeks! Today was a bad day!

Breakfast- crumpet and butter x2 (asked ny OH to throw something healthy together while I sorted baby ... This was his idea of healthy!)
Lunch - cappuccino and 1/2 a bit of tiffin (I was out with my mum)
Dinner - a whole 10 inch stonebaked vegetable pizza with garlic dip(!) 
Snacks - 2x gin and slimline tonics, half a bottle of fruit cider. A packet of healthy crisp things which had like 80 cals. 

Exercise wise I did 8k steps and I did my 7 minutes abs class but my bad food choices made it pointless.

Is anyone else's problem their partner? Ok so the tiffin is my fault but the crumpets and the pizza was him, pizza is my main downfall as I love it and he always brings those freshly made Asda ones home!

Was hoping to get to slimming world tomorrow but the in laws are coming over so I will need to miss it this week. Have made vegetable soup which I'm gonna fill myself up on until dinner (which is Quorn steaks, roasted vegetables and potato)


----------



## amy2015

Hi loeylo. I'm looking forward to your updates. My hubs is a bad influence too. Although he could stand to lose a few pounds. He put on around 10 during my pregnancy. But knowing him, he'll just have an active few days and be back to his usual. Right now he's feeling that I need to be taken care of because I'm so stressed out caring for baby, and his way of doing that is buying me treats. So sweet, but so bad for me. Yesterday, I had to talk him out of buying me these gourmet donuts that I *love*. Thank goodness.

Yesterday, baby was super cranky and not sleeping, so I didn't really have an opportunity to eat badly. If anything, I think I needed to watch how much water I'm having - need to up that number significantly.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh I love asda pizzas, yum yum!! Pizzas are my down fall too Hun, don't worry your not alone ;)

Yes my OH is a pain, he does need to lose a little weight (not a huge amount) but I've tried to get him on board with me but he isn't interested, so I decided he can carry on eating badly while I get super fit :rofl: his choice haha!


----------



## kmr1763

Oh I'm jealous ladies. My hubby is very fit and makes me feel like a lazy slug. And the kick of it is that he is very tall, so in order to build muscle he has to pack on a ton of calories... So he basically can consume anything and as much of it as he wants to, and he looks hot. 
I see we have some British ladies in here! I hear asda and I think of the pregnancy tests that everyone used to love on the hpt board lol.
I slacked off again yesterday. I started a workout but was so sore I wasn't feeling it. Then did some ab work. But had to go out of town again yesterday so my heart wasn't in it. Food wise I did fine I think (except at night I have a sweet tooth! Last night was a big bowl of cereal). I'm not generally a snacker and my meals are pretty decent. My problem area is nighttime snack before bed I love winding down with a glass of milk and a sweet. Must get back on track today with working out, this is my focus area. Will check back after to say what I've done. Hope you ladies have, are having a great day.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm glad I don't have a tall fit hubby, that'd be way too much pressure to look good :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## loeylo

Glad I'm not the only one with a sabotaging OH! 

Mines is short but naturally really slim, he can eat whatever and until maybe the past year or so he has never put on weight. He has a little pot belly but is still a perfect BMI. In terms of fat distribution he is probably pretty bad though!

Asda is just wal-mart really but yes, their pregnancy tests are very good. As are their pizzas, sadly.

Another bad day, but I knew today would be because we are having people over. Also I haven't exercised at all because the baby wanted me all day. 

Breakfast - bagel and low fat soft cheese, cappuccino. 
Lunch - cappuccino, 2x quality street chocolates
Dinner - roast potatoes, vegetables in a creamy sauce, 2x Quorn steak fillets with Diane sauce. 

Visitors are on way so no doubt a few wines.


.... I swear I'm not an alcoholic drinking two nights in a row!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Loe - that's not too much of a bad day, could of been a lot worse. Remember, tomorrow is a new day :) that's my moto :)


----------



## kmr1763

Sorry I didn't check back yesterday ladies! My newborn got to be very high maintenance and I just ran out of time. Didn't get the workout in I would have liked but did abs and arms segments and am sore today. So will be doing Piyo in a bit to try to work up a sweat. 

Where food goes I try to not be so restrictive just to portion control. So I will have chips with my lunch but only a small bit on my plate rather than eating from the bag. Or two cookies after dinner rather than five. There's no way I could cut these things out completely, I enjoy food too much! 
Let's see diet yesterday...
Breakfast-- don't really eat, two cups of coffee though!
Lunch-- pb and j with chips
Snack-- protein shake blended with a banana
Dinner-- hot dog, baked fries
Cookie before bed

This is basically how my diet is everyday. Today I'm having a protein shake for breakfast, and will do a chicken avocado wrap for lunch. I've got Piyo in the DVD player I'm just waiting til kids are cooperative to do it.

And I like your motto mummy-- doing not as well today doesn't mean you can do great tomorrow. Improving your diet half of the time will still be a HUGE difference to eating badly all the time!


----------



## loeylo

Thanks for the support ladies.

I was sabotaged today again. My OH went to the "shop" and was gone ages, turns out he had went to an amazing deli near us to buy lunch. So my day has not been great!

Breakfast - nothing 
Lunch - ciabatta with cheddar cheese, rocket, tomato and pesto
Dinner - making tomato and spinach soup (super healthy with no cream) then I might have a tomato and spinach omelette afterwards if I feel I need something more. 

Going to slimming world tonight so I will get weighed then, I'm guessing no change since last week. 

Kmr you are exactly right about not being restrictive. Everything in moderation!

Exercise wise I haven't done anything but I'm going to walk to/from slimming world and maybe to my 7 minute workout. I'm a bit fragile today after the wine, which escalated from two glasses to 3/4 of a bottle followed by two gin and tonic's.


----------



## Mummy to be x

You see I am terrible with portion sizes, I can't help it. Especially on an evening for dinner I like a big plate, but I do healthy things so I guess that's not too bad.

Managed a walk in the park today so that's good.

Good luck at slimming world Loe :)

Do you ladies have treat days/nights? Mine is usually Friday evening, takeaway and some wine.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello ladies. Well I've had a pretty good week since coming home on Monday apart from some ice cream (that my dh got from the supermarket). Normally my dh doesn't join me in a heath kick but he's keen this time which is great. Otherwise he normally carries on eating and drinking as normal and I cave in. At least I am bf so won't be drinking or tempted which helps. 

So weigh in this morning (it's Friday here in new Zealand).

81.1kg. 

I'm very happy with that. My pre pregnancy weight was 80kg so not even a week after birth and I'm nearly there. 
That's my first lot of pregnancy weight. Then I move onto my next lot of pregnancy weight and this is the weight I put on being pregnant with my mmc and then comfort eating afterwards. I was 68 to 70kg when I got pregnant with my mmc and was so sick in the first trimester. So still more to go. I'm really motivated though. It really helps to see how my daughter reacts around chocolate. She's a little chocolate devil and if she thinks it's around will hAve a lot of tantrums.when it's not in the house she wolf's down her veggies no problem.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Spud - that's fab! Great job! Your doing so well sticking to healthy eating just a week after having your baby, no way I could do that. 

How is your little one doing? Are you enjoying it? :)


----------



## amy2015

That's awesome, spud. BF does help curb some of those empty drink calories.

Today, I tried on a pair of pre-pregnancy pants. They did not do up :( I'm going to use them as my goal. Hopefully it won't be too long before they fit.


----------



## kmr1763

Hubby and I go out to eat when the mood strikes... Which isn't too often. I'm out off of fast food though, so try hard not to eat that stuff. But yeah I don't feel guilty about eating out. 

Spud, that's awesome news!! Almost down to pre-babe weight a week later, woohoo!! It makes you geared up to just keeping going down huh?! My pre-pregnancy weight was 150-152 or so. The day before I gave birth I was 147, a week later was 140, and now almost 6 weeks post partum I'm right around 134. I'm so stoked at feeling good about myself and not minding hubby seeing me naked again (it's been awhile lol!) that it makes me WANT to exercise. 

Today I did half of Piyo drench and I sweated my butt off. Just half was major work. I don't think I'm balanced enough for it though, so I won't be buying this program. Hubby is coming home today with a double jogger so I can get out and walk with both kids soon!


----------



## kmr1763

134.8 today ladies. Blugh. Last week was 133.6 right? Something around there. I feel like I will have to find a substitute for my nightly sweet snack (like last nights multiple bowls of Cinnamon Toast Crunch lol) if I want to keep losing weight. And I really need a cardio. I got on eBay and bought a cardio DVD I've been wanting, and then a bit later got an email from eBay saying I had purchased from a compromised account. So I had to file a claim and then wait for a refund. So now I don't have my money and no DVD on the way. Very annoying. 

I'm very sore, from yesterday or in combination from the day before I don't know. But man it hurts to cough! Love it! Just need some cardio!!!

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Kmr it could be muscle with all the excersise you are doing :)

I've done really good all week, not had any treats and all healthy meals! I'm thinking tonight I deserve a treat!


----------



## amy2015

Weighed in this morning at T+11.6. I can't wait till I'm cleared for exercise. Although, I'm thinking, if I can figure out how to wear baby, maybe we can go for walks even though it's -20 out. I'm going to experiment a bit tmrw.


----------



## kmr1763

Lol mummy you make me feel better! I'm going to ask my husband about it. And I of course made thumbprint cookies yesterday for my parents when they came over for dinner and I of cours had five over the course of the night.
I feel terrible!

Amy-- I LOVE wearing baby. What do you have to wear baby in? Maybe I can help? Are you in any of the babywearing groups in Facebook? Here's a pic of me last night when my crying baby wouldn't settle! Which of course turns sideways when I upload it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## amy2015

Lol, Katie, she looks like she's loving the carrier. Mine calms right down when I'm carrying her as well. I'm using a boba right now. I'm just not sure how many layers to put on baby. I'm thinking a bodysuit, onesie/sleeper and a fleece shell? Overkill?

I'm part of a local baby wearing Facebook group, which meets up weekly (going to check them out this week). And recommendations for good groups?


----------



## Mummy to be x

Mmmm cookies!

So, last night I had a treat.... We had curry but I never ate a huge amount so guess it wasn't too bad, I was going to order pizza but steared clear, which is good for me! :rofl: I did however have some wine!


----------



## kmr1763

I'm not sure amy, you are much more north than me haha! Layers is probably good for baby! I hear boba is a great carrier, never tried it myself though. I have a few woven wraps, two ring slings, and a Tula. Check out babywearing 101 and babywearing 102. Good informative groups!! 

Mummy, curry sounds delish. I had some the other night and I couldn't stop eating it!! We are having ribs and potatoes for dinner tonight. I've started keeping an eye on calories and I do like it! I blithely go through my day and though I THINK I eat well, I really consume way too many calories to be losing weight... I hate it! Wish I had never downloaded the app! 

I was planning on an off day but now I have like 400 calories left to consume for the remainder of the day so I'm probably going to do SOMETHING to burn some here in a bit! I don't know, we will see. Haha I'm not feeling it today!


----------



## amy2015

So I ended up putting baby in her sleeper plus a fleece shell and two toques (haha possibly overkill). We just got back from an awesome 1.5 hr walk where she slept blissfully the entire time.

What app are you using to count your calories, Katie? That sounds like a good idea!


----------



## kmr1763

It's myfitnesspal! My husband loves it when he's trying to put on weight. So I got on there finally and it's not as bad as I thought it would be. Except knowing how many calories I'm getting! Lol!
I did NOT exercise today! I feel lazy, and it's bedtime. Will maybe double up tomorrow. 

So glad you got out for a walk Amy! I need to start too, don't know why I'm not doing it daily. Maybe will see how it goes Monday with my two girls!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. 
I just had a successful walk with Seren in the baby carrier. I have a manduca. It was a slow walk around town and then to the supermarket with my parents but I'm knackered now. I've realised I need to take it easy for a bit longer. I've just got home and I'm shaking laying down. I'm glad my parents are here so I can rest a bit more.

But I'm very happy seren liked the carrier.


----------



## amy2015

Oh no, spud. Take it easy. I hope you got a good rest, at least.

The manduca is fantastic! I must look into getting one - maybe second hand.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Take it easy spud you've only just given birth :hugs: 

Yesterday I had McDonald's (whoops) I don't calorie count because it drives me insane! I used to use my fitness pal several times and each time I gave up because it told me I was only allowed 12,000 cals a day! I mean, what the hell? That's starvation :rofl:


----------



## kmr1763

You can adjust info in my fitness pal to be more tailored to your lifestyle and needs? How much weight you hope to lose per week, etc. like my allotment is 1600 calories (or so) per day, and I breastfeed my almost two year old and six week old, so I tack on the extra five hundred breastfeeding calories to that total. Comes out to 2100 per day. I'm not a huuuge fan of it, but I do like the extra awareness I have now. Because I thought my diet was pretty damn good, but things add up quick. 

I didn't exercise yesterday. But once I get baby down I'm Doing the arms and abs YouTube videos I have that got me really sore the other day. Then we will see after that what else I'm In the mood for... Once I force myself to do the first things, doing more is easy, I'm actually in the mood! I'll be having a protein shake for lunch. 

I REALLY want a Fitbit!


----------



## kmr1763

And spud, be sure to take it easy! I think especially when it's not our first, we can forget that our bodies just performed a monumental task and that we need to let it heal!


----------



## Mummy to be x

It is good to make you aware, but before I began this health kick my eating was really terrible, I was having takeouts at least three times a week, chocolate as snacks, huge portions, drinking too much wine :rofl: it really was ridiculous I've totally changed my lifestyle so I'm feeling pretty confident that, that in itself will shed these pounds. :)

I want a fit bit too! 

Kmr - can I just add, wow you breast feed two kiddies? Way to go mamma! That's amazing!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. I felt better after half an hour. You are right though about a second birth. It was so much easier than the first that I don't feel like I've been hit by a bus this time so i think I'm good to go. 

Mummy to be - well done for the health kick. When I get bad i get really bad (he he sounds naughty) but I mean something similar to your description...too much chocolate, alcohol, cakes buns, takeaways and no green.

I just had some chocolate. I'm not going to beat myself up over it. I've got three 'treats' a week anyway. I'm not counting calories either, just trying to eat non processed food.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Three treats a week is good - I had a few treats this weekend too, McDonald's. Curry and some wine - oh and a chocolate roll thing - never mind though it was allowed it was the weekend ;) 

So it's Monday morning here now and I am back too it. No more treats until the weekend for me!

Happy Monday ladies!


----------



## kmr1763

Ugh ladies! I had a horrid stomach virus, as did my six and two year old! Yesterday was spent recovering. The last time I weighed myself was 134.something and yesterday was 128.6... Pretty sure there was NOTHING left in my stomach after that bug got me. Back on the horse today. And I was all proud of staying under my calories on Sunday! 

I'm going to do Piyo today I feel like I've been slacking on thmy exercise and that one really gets me sweating. I ordered a Cize (dancing workout like Zumba) from eBay last week and got a call that the account that sold it was compromised and I needed to file a claim. So annoyed. Really wanting that cardio training. 

I don't like calorie counting either. I only picked it up because a friend of mine decided to get with me on the fitness train and she recommended using it. So I am too in support. Hubby is on board with me getting a fit bit (or a jawbone, I'm trying to decide between the two) so I might be getting that soon.

Okay off to my morning. I'll check back in soon ladies to share workout and whatnot :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

Oh sorry you've been ill kmr :hugs: great for the weight loss though :rofl: ;)

Right ok, so I've downloaded my fitness pal and it's quite good to keep track of what I'm consuming so I'm keeping it :)

HOWEVER, I'm craving bad food, so bad! HELP!


----------



## amy2015

Stay strong, mummy!

I've been using myfitnesspal too. It's actually helpful. Yesterday, I was going to have some junk food, but I didn't want to add it to the app, so I skipped it. Yay.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I'm trying :rofl: really hard.... I'll let you know if it worked by the end of the day :rofl:


----------



## kmr1763

Mummy, have you checked into low calorie sweet stuff? I have a terrible sweet tooth at night before bed. So I bought myself low calorie sweets. One pack has 120 or so calories, and takes the place of my nightly sweet treat! And they are tasty. The brand I get is called skinny cow, not sure if they have that in the UK? But check into it! And be sure to input exercise, then you've earned extra calories for the day! 

I finished my Piyo sweat, got the whole thing done and my legs were shaking!! So good workout and did really good compared to the first time I did it. I can feel the difference in my legs and arms, can feel that they are getting stronger. Such a good feeling! 

I'm in another group that likes to share sweat photos, so here's mine!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy to be x

You definitely don't look like you need to lose weight! Looking great!

I don't have a sweet tooth really Hun, it's fatty foods I love, pizzas, chips all that crap, the worst kind of food :rofl: so I haven't caved, eaten sensible, I am however sat enjoying a glass of wine, but I've some calories left over so that's ok


----------



## Spudtastic

Hello. I had my chocolate indulgence yesterday. This was one thing I said I was going to let myself have as I wanted it all throughout my pregnancy but as it's chocolate mousse it has raw egg whites in it. But I had it oh yum it was soooooo decadent with chocolate chocolatey ice cream. 

For some sweet treats I'm planning (note plan ha ha as often I lack time) to make some refined sugar free chocolates with a 'caramel' filling. The caramel fill g is just blended fresh dates. I'm also going to squeeze some citrus fruits and make them into sweets using gelatin. Well that's the plan. Trouble is I always just eat them anyway
Lol.


----------



## kmr1763

Spud, tell me how that is!! I've got some healthier sweet options pinned on Pinterest but I haven't tried anything yet. Finding the time is hard these days lol. 

Mummy, I'm sorry! It's such a struggle! I love pizza myself, and fries and ice cream lol. I'm totally wiling to still eat this stuff, just every now and again rather than several times a week. Hubs and I went out the other day and stopped for fast food to get the kids chicken nuggets... He wound up ordering a huge meal, and I got nothing. It was hard saying no, but it felt good too! That much less work you have to do to lose the weight. 
I'm not really worried about weight so much as just trimming up losing some of this body fat, and toning muscle. I have been out of shape almost my entire adult life and it's time for a change! But I know that good physical fitness goes hand in hand with a good diet, so whatev. We're giving it a go.

For lunch a bad a lean cuisine. It was filling and tasty, easy and high protein! Only 210 calories I think. Im pretty sure they have pizza versions mummy, and other healthier substitutes. Or making them at home (wheat pizza dough? Light cheese? Lots of veggie toppings?) might be an option. Wouldn't feel bad eating wheat pizza loaded with veggies!


----------



## Spudtastic

I love pizza too. It's some if my favourite food.
Sometimes I gave made spelt flour pizza bases. My husband who is very very picky liked it. My dh likes it too. But once again it's time. I've also made cauliflower pizza bases. They are delicious. I might start doing it again. Put cauliflower in the blender and chop until small like rice. Mix with grated cheese, one egg and salt and pepper. Put on a baking tray with baking paper flattened like a pizza. Bake until golden brown. Then just treat it like a normal pizza base. 

Pizza can be very healthy. I get a bit obsessed with the ingredients lists on things so I like to make my own of I can but I'm really crap at actually doing it.


----------



## kmr1763

Yeah there are definitely ways to makes your favorites healthier and guilt-free. I'm not very good at it, but I haven't really tried either. 

What do you ladies think about substituting whole wheat pasta for white, and brown rice for white? I need to research the amount of benefit of doing this, but seems like it could be worth it. 

I am not feeling too sore today which sucks. I was really sweating in my workout yesterday though. Will maybe double up workouts today I really want that sore feeling! I'm going to try to clean my double jogger today and see how my squish fits into it. I'm really excited to start walking but I've not found the time. Doing thirty minute workout plus regular house work and outings with both littles... But that's an excuse (or so my husband says) and so I need to make time for what I want. 

It's five thirty in the morning here ladies, ready to start the day!! Check in with me when you can and let me know how you are doing!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies.

Ok so today my little boy is poorly he has tonsillitis and a fever so he's very clingy so I think today could be a day of grabbing what I can but I will Try make those healthy choices


----------



## kmr1763

Poor babe! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Thank you :hugs:

On a better note, my trousers are slacker today!! Woo!


----------



## loeylo

Okay so I'm on day 6 of slimming world, I weighed myself last night and I was 10st6. I was 10st11 last Thursday!

Exercise wise not been doing much, I have swapped wine for gin (I swear I'm not an alcoholic but I do enjoy a glass of wine a few nights a week!) and I have been eating less cheese and chocolate. 

Loving the cauliflower pizza idea! I make cauliflower rice which is yummy, and I learned a fab curry sauce recipe made with cauliflower, but pizza is my ultimate vice so will need to give that a go! 

I think I'm losing my mind - I tried to make veggie omelette for breakfast and forgot to beat up the eggs - I just smashed them straight into the pan and couldn't work out what I had done wrong! So maybe the 4lb has all been brain cells!


----------



## amy2015

loeylo said:


> I think I'm losing my mind - I tried to make veggie omelette for breakfast and forgot to beat up the eggs - I just smashed them straight into the pan and couldn't work out what I had done wrong! So maybe the 4lb has all been brain cells!

Lol!!

Congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## Spudtastic

Mummy - I hope your little one gets better soon. 

Loelyo - congrats on the weight loss. Ha ha on the omelette. Don't you just love baby brain. Thanks for reminding me about cauliflower rice. I think I'll do some tonight. I had a big aversion to vegetables whilst pregnant so it'll be nice to like them again.

Kmr - your husband cracks me up....finding time...excuse. I'm hoping to walk on the days dd1 is in playschool. I don't think I'll even try when I have them both. Dd1 hasn't liked the buggy since she was 18 months and wants me to carry her when she's tired.


----------



## kmr1763

I'm telling you, he's fit. He's disabled, works full time plus, and still wakes super early to go the the gym everyday. It's become kind of obsessive for him since he was injured and then retired from the military. So he's kind of right lol. Whatever reason is an excuse. I'm pretty sure he would happily watch the kids for me if I wanted to go the gym, which I will start doing soon. So I have no excuse. He's kind of inspiring. 

I've done well with calories today, almost eaten to my goal calories today. A glass of milk and snack before bed and I'll be right on the money!

I did Piyo buns today and it was kind of blugh. Maybe my heart wasn't in it. Hubby was home and it's hard to give it my all when he's watching lol. 

How have you ladies done??


----------



## Ruth 1980

[... slips quietly back into the group, like a sinner reluctantly entering the confessional box...]

Forgive me ladies, for I have sinned. It has been about 2 weeks since my last confession...

I fell off the wagon :nope: And had two big nights out (my first nights out since dd2) which ended in fast food, and junk-eating the following day. Hence I haven't lost any weight. I've had to have a serious chat with myself, and I need to pull myself back up on that wagon and cling on for dear life!

It's great to see you all doing so well and being disciplined :flower:
Well done ladies! Xx


----------



## kmr1763

BWAHAHAHAHAHA at Ruth! Get back on the wagon, and stay on, except for the occasional night out without kids, because lord knows we ALL deserve it! Glad to see you are back, and not indefinitely MIA. 

Up way early today as well as all the darn kids. I'm taking my first opportunity to do some Piyo, and then pulling the jogger in the house to clean and see how my little one fits in it. I'm getting ready to take the plunge on an activity tracker, although I'm still torn between fitbit and jawbone... I asked personal friends and got love for some love for the other and it's tough! 

Feeling sore today from my workout yesterday which makes me super happy. I'm doing a water challenge today trying to drink an entire gallon. I guess I need to start as I've only been drinking coffee today. 

Weighing in at 131.4 today, post stomach bug. I'm expecting it to go back up, I bottomed out at 128.6 after that evil flu. But in the meantime I'll be weighing in.

Is anyone brave enough to post "before" pics? I had my husband take some of me last week.


----------



## Mummy to be x

We all fall off the wagon from time to time it's part of the journey Ruth, remember every day is a new day :)

Ugh no I better not post before pics I'll scare you all off :rofl:

Been ok today, still not weighed in and it's been nearly a month choosing healthier options, I'm going as long as possible before weighing. For me, seeing numbers on the scales that I don't wanna see brings me down and makes me fall off the wagon, so as a long as I'm feeling good I'll go with that for now.


----------



## Ruth 1980

Yes, every day is a new day :) So today has been a good day, I just allowed myself choccie with tea, but I figured that was fair enough with all the other good eating.
Kmr, with a starting weight of 145lbs you can post away with those pics! Lol! :winkwink: I however, with my starting weight of 183lbs will refrain :flasher:

I've started to take a "craving essence" since yesterday, to help me beat the junk-cravings while I'm trying to form healthier habits. And I have to say, I feel like it's working! It's a blend of flower essences, and if you believe in the power of plants, they are meant to do wonderful things :) So we shall see.

Thanks for the support girls! And well done again on doing so well! Xx


----------



## kmr1763

Lol I will refrain as well then.

Ruth, I'll have to look into that! I love herbal remedies, sounds awesome! Although I feel I have less trouble with cravings... I'm contemplating dinner right now, and I want pasta with sauce &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; which is what I'll make, just try for small serving! 

I did my Piyo for today but my abs have been so neglected. Going to try to squeeze some in there before the day is out. 

Ordered my fitness tracker today. I wound up going with a brand called jawbone instead of Fitbit. I've heard good things about it and hear the app is great, so I'm doing it!


----------



## Spudtastic

Ruth - welcome back. The important thing is that the majority of the time you eat well. We all have our little deviations though getting back on it can be so hard.

Kmr - you are an exercise inspiration. I don't know how you do it. 

Mummy - I'm hearing you on the scales. I keep wondering if I should do it too but I'd have to hide my scales and both my mum and I are using them. 

Afm - 77.7kg today. Which is great. My next goal is below 75kg.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies. 

It's Friday night here and I'm treating myself to some pizza and some wine, another ok week, I've made healthy choices all week so that's good! I think I've earned my treats ;)


----------



## amy2015

Whoops. I just ate an entire scone that my sis brought over when she visited. Oh well... (It was delicious!)

Ruth, I'm interested in how the "craving essence" goes. My main problem is boredom. I'm mucking around the house while baby is napping on me and I start snacking even though I'm not hungry.

My in-laws are visiting the baby for the first time this weekend. My goal is to not stress eat!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Stress eat lol, love that :rofl:


----------



## jumpingo

is there room here for one more?:blush: i only read the first 3rd of this thread, but i recognize a few names and was excited to see a handful of other women who recently had babies.:friends:

i am 9 weeks pp and antsy to get back on the workout bandwagon, but i'm still dealing with some pelvic pain, so it's hard to do too much just yet.:sad1: but i want to get rid of about 15 pounds of baby weight, (and look and feel better!:haha:) so guess i need to be better about my diet to start!:dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi jumpingo :hi:

Welcome and congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## amy2015

Welcome, jumpingo. The more the merrier!

Ugh. My parents-in-law 8 hours later than they said they would arrive and were incommunicado the entire time. Must. stay. calm.


----------



## Mummy to be x

I can't do with In-laws, I feel for you :hugs:


----------



## kmr1763

Hahaha I'm luckily feuding with my in laws so I very rarely see them. Life is simpler this way! Welcome jumpingo! Always room for more! 

Did I update yesterday I forget! I did Piyo sweat yesterday and worked a big sweat! It felt super good. Off day today because my husband is off. We are out of town for the day. May eat out... I will try to choose sensibly but I've been doing so well I'm not going to skip! And here in Louisiana we are coming up on Mardi Gras and king cakes are EVERYWHERE, and I want a piece badly!!

I'm out and about now so hard to say much. How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Spudtastic

Jumpingo - welcome. It's good to see you here with our babies. It makes me happy.

Inlaws also drive me up the wall. They come around 3 to 6 times a day and just walk into the house. Sometimes they knock but they still just walk in. My fil does it less now I'm breastfeeding because I have the boobies out a lot. I hate hate hate it. Oh and they're building a house next door. This is one thing that could break my marriage up and send me back to England.

I've had two bad days. I've been very very hungry so since I'm breastfeeding a two week old baby I've eaten lots. Most was good food. I can't excuse the chocolate cake though. My mom suggested it aND I'm so weak willed. Still Sunday to Thursday can be good and hopefully I'll still get a loss.


----------



## amy2015

Omg. How have I never had king cake? Is it only during carnival season? I want some now!!

Yeah. My in-laws and I have a tension-filled relationship. We are just complete opposites and cannot understand each other. I'm constantly amazed that my hubs is a product of his family.


----------



## Spudtastic

amy2015 said:


> Omg. How have I never had king cake? Is it only during carnival season? I want some now!!
> 
> Yeah. My in-laws and I have a tension-filled relationship. We are just complete opposites and cannot understand each other. I'm constantly amazed that my hubs is a product of his family.

Me too. ...for king cake and in laws. And my in laws whinge to my husbands brother and he rings us up to tell us how things should be.

Anyway. I stood on the scales and they've gone up by 1kg. They must need a new battery or something
They are clearly not working properly.


----------



## kmr1763

Around here you can order king cake anytime but around Mardi Gras it's ready made at all the bakeries (including Walmart) and that just makes it taste extra good, like funnel cake at the fair lol. 

Off day yesterday, and now I feel like a cold is coming on. I know I said really recently and it lasted maybe two days. I'm not sure what's up with all these Sicks floating around! I'm doing some exercise today just not sure what it will be. Husband is at work but the oldest is home so all three kids today, might do something light and quick and then a walk later.

How is your weekend ladies?


----------



## amy2015

I survived my in-laws!! They were really excited about the baby, so that helped. They've gone now, so I'm wearing the baby to hopefully calm her down.

I did stress eat though. :( Damn croissants - so yummy. We have a busy week ahead, including three Dr visit (two for baby, one for me). Hopefully, keeping busy will also keep me healthy.


----------



## jumpingo

amy, my husband's mom is crazy (his words, not mine!:haha:) so he tends to keep her at arm's distance. we actually have the opposite problem. we live in tokyo and we have very little contact with her, which is sort of sad at the moment since there's a new baby. i facetime my parents at least once a week and they were able to come here in december for 10 days, but that was long enough for my mental sanity!:wacko:

spud, yes, i was happy to see you here too!:friends:

kmr, it's monday afternoon here but my husband and i (and baby:winkwink:) went to a friend's wedding last night. they all loved her.:blush: it was kind of far away from where we live, so he took today off and we stayed at a hotel in downtown tokyo. we had a nice relaxing buffet breakfast at the hotel (thanks for sleeping, baby!) and then came home. we ran some errands and just got home, unpacked, and are relaxing. i'm having chips and guacamole (guac is my weakness!:dohh:) so clearly my diet is still in weekend mode too!:haha: i am going to try to do some piyo later today and see how my body takes it. seeing photos of myself from the wedding yesterday was a slight reality check.:dohh:


----------



## Mummy to be x

How are we doing ladies? I had a couple of bad meal choices
At the weekend, I didn't snack though! 

It's my sisters birthday today and we are going for a meal out, I'm determined to choose the healthy options, it's a new week, new start! 

Stay motivated ladies ;)


----------



## kmr1763

Ugh my weekend has been a fail. I ate fine, but I did no exercise. I don't know, my brain goes into weekend mode I think. Back to it today.

Jumpingo-- how exciting to live in Tokyo! Slightly jealous, I still have yet to experience anywhere outside of the states (not too many places in it either!). I have to say as far as food choices go, you could do a whole lot worse than guacamole! Tell me how you like Piyo-- it's mainly what I've been using the past couple weeks. And it gets easier and easier Every time.

Amy, so glad you got through the weekend! Croissants ARE tasty! I could go for one now! Haha! 

Just like mummy said, stay motivated. I feel like a loser after my lazy weekend but I'm getting back on it today, and then I'll feel better! Will check back in today!


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, the guacamole isn't so bad (avocado is good fat, right!?:winkwink:) 

i didn't end up doing piyo today. i didn't sleep well last night in the hotel with baby in the room, so was tired and short tempered all day.:dohh: as for liking it or not, before i got pregnant, i took a class at the gym that was turbo kick on tuesday and wednesday and piyo on thursday. i LOVED it and was sad when the instructor moved back to the states. i'm hoping the videos are just as good...? i honestly haven't really looked at the videos, but there are different workouts, right? is there an order that's best or recommended?

i must do it tomorrow! baymax (baby's nickname, don't worry, we didn't actually name her Baymax:haha:) has a decent awake but content hour or so in the morning, so hold me to doing it then!

my tuesday game plan: PiYo in the morning, a walk around the neighborhood (just over a mile, i think?) in the afternoon.:bodyb:


----------



## kmr1763

I'm jealous, would love to take a class. When my squish gets a bit older I plan on going to the gym. I know they have yoga but not sure on Piyo. But I definitely like the class setting, it's motivating. 
I did two prenatal workouts today, sounds pansy but they actually give my arms and legs a great workout. I'm SO excited because I scored a Cize (dance workout, like Zumba) on a local sale page for $20! So that will be my plan tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy to be x

Well today I got a workout dvd and it was just too much, my operation was in October and I think it's still too soon, couldn't do anything fast or a quick pace. I think I'll stick to walking for now!

I've decided I'll get a Fitbit so it motivates me to do my steps and I can see how many calories I'm burning.


----------



## amy2015

I can't wait for you guys to get your jawbone and fitbit. You'll have to give your reviews when you get them!

jumpingo, I live far from my parents too. They are coming for three months in April! Heaven help my sanity then. At least, I can yell at my own folks, right?


----------



## jumpingo

well, i couldn't get the PiYo videos my husband set up for me to actually play (i'm so tv illiterate:dohh:) so i just youtubed and found something. i made it 13 minutes. i hate that i can't do stuff that used to be fairly easy. also, please tell me my muscles get strong enough to stop passing all that air?!:shock::shock::dohh: so glad i didn't go to a gym class right off the bat! that would have been so embarrassing. note to self: kegels all day every day!:rofl: but i love class settings too. it's much more fun and motivational for me. and i would love to make some friends at some point! i did some stretching and then 25 crunches on front, and then both sides. better than nothing, right?:shrug::bodyb:

eta:
mummy, walking is still great exercise!! i'm hoping to go for a walk this afternoon too!:friends: and looks like i should find my fitbit charger, huh?:winkwink:

amy, i am a horrible push over when it comes to my parents. i usually go with the "suck it up until they leave, then decompress" method, but i don't actually recommend that as a healthy coping mechanism.:dohh: but having extra hands (and doting grandparents at that!) is very nice!:thumbup:


----------



## kmr1763

My legs are sore!! Lol that prenatal one is a really good arms and legs workout. My shoulders are sore too. My husband brought home size, which seems pretty similar to a Zumba, we watched the first segment. So that will be what I do today. I was sweating just watching it. I got my jawbone yesterday and got it all set up. I LOVE it so far. It's comfortable on my wrist, it's cute. I put it on around two in the afternoon yesterday and tracked 4000 steps. It tells you your estimated calorie burn so you can be more precise in staying under by however much. It tracks sleep as well. I got great sleep, seven hours and fifty minutes, mostly deep sleep. The app gives you a food score too, so you can see how well you are eating. I haven't delved in it as far as I can, but this is my skimmed the surface opinion after owning 18 hours lol.

I'm kind of excited about Cize. It's cardio I need to burn some of this body fat. 

Jumpingo-- kegel! Kegel kegel! And then do some core body exercises because if you're tensing all that up, you'll be strengthening pelvic floor too. I had incontinence after baby two, her birth had weakened me up so badly! Now after my third it's like I haven't had kids :)


----------



## jumpingo

so there's hope, is what you're saying!?:rofl:

i didn't get out for a walk, but i did wear baymax at the store and we walked over to the post office and back (across a few parking lots) and then at the grocery store. not quite the same purposeful pace of a walk around the neighborhood, but at least something!

i didn't have any "bad" snacks today either.:thumbup: oh wait, i did have some gummy candy things, but i checked the pack and i had about half a serving, which has 140 calories, so still totally reasonable, i'd say! we had homemade pizza rolls for dinner, chicken breast and brown rice for lunch, a bagel and greek yogurt and a big glass of milk for breakfast. i had some applesauce at some point in the day too. clearly i need to work in some more fruits and veggies!:dohh: and more water. i probably only drink a 16oz. glass at each meal, but could do with twice that.

well, tuesday is over here, but just starting for everyone else...hope it's a good one!!:flower:


----------



## Spudtastic

I've fallen off the bandwagon big time. 

I have mastitis and am feeling like crap. My parents are here and they need cooking for tonight as we share the cooking. 

I'm having a little pity party for myself.


----------



## kmr1763

There's always hope jumpingo! Lol!! I love your LO's nickname... I have a six year old who looooves big hero 6! Who am I kidding, I love it too. 

Spud, I am soooo sorry! Mastitis is no joke! Take it easy and get better! Make sure you nurse on affected side as much as possible, let baby free nurse! Warm compresses, hot showers, massage the area... I cleared up mastitis on my own without antibiotics (although I would have preferred meds, husband was deployed and I didn want to take myself in)... But it's work! So rest up! 

I did my Cize today! I was super sweaty at the end of it but it felt good! I've stayed well under calories today too, I'm havin real cookies before bed I've done so well! And the jawbone is pretty sweeeeet. Made me really aware of sitting for too long. I have logged almost 11000 steps today (although it's counting my Cize workout before I figured out how to turn on workout mode). Feeling good today ladies! 

How are my other gals? Haven't heard from you today!


----------



## jumpingo

oh Spud...i had it a few weeks ago and it's miserable isn't it!?:hugs: i second everything kmr said and i also used ice packs after nursing to help with the pain. massaging hurts SO bad, but really helps move the milk, so do that as much as you can. seems like sharing cooking is great if the person isn't sick!! can you switch nights or something?:shrug:

kmr, we watched big hero 6 for the 2nd time about 2 months after losing babyjump and i said to my husband, "can we nickname our next one baymax?" and i didn't find out until later that he didn't get why i wanted to. (oh men!:haha:) i got pregnant a month or two after that, and baby was baymax from day 1.:thumbup: such a good movie though!<3


----------



## kmr1763

Jumpingo-- what an awesome nickname them! Love the ones that really mean something. And men haha sometimes they don't think as deeply as we do.... I think mine never thinks deeply. 

Just done with my workout, showered and feeling fresh and energized! I've pinned some healthy dinner ideas and I'm going to work on implementing them into our regular dinners. Things like tortilla soup, turkey taco bake and I'm super excited about zucchini chips and noodles. I've got a spiralizer carted on Amazon! 

Tell me how you ladies are doing! Some of us are Mia!!!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies!! :hi:

Ok so good week so far, although today I'm craving a few extra calories, I've been sticking to 1,600 a day but today I am feeling so hungry!!

Hope everyone is doing good :)


----------



## Mummy to be x

So it's been a month since beginning this healthy eating regime and today my OH told me "I can definitely see a difference your looking slimmer" 

I LOVE getting those compliments makes me feel so good :wohoo:


----------



## loeylo

I fell off the wagon big time!

Had an overnight at a log cabin with friends on Saturday, ate like a pig and drunk way too much wine. Chippy for lunch on the way home on Sunday too. Then out with a friend on Tuesday, starter main course and cake, followed by more wine. Tried pulling it back yesterday and today but eurgh, bad week!

Made soup and I'm going to fill myself up on soup between meals. I feel horrible!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Loeylo - don't beat yourself up about it, falling off the wagon is all part of the journey :hugs:


----------



## kmr1763

Now I swear I posted earlier and now it's nowhere. So annoying! But loeylo I agree with mummy, you have to be able to cut loose now and again otherwise maintaining would be impossible!! Just get right back to it-- it's so much better to watch what you eat half of the time than none of the time! 

I did my Cize dance workout first thing this am. Husband watched the entire thing that rat *******. And then we went and had Chinese takeout haha there went my entire workout. 

I hope you ladies are all doing well! I forgot to weigh in this am and my scale went batter dead but it said 129.8 this morning (all time low!) so I'm going to re-check tomorrow! Post me your progress ladies!!


----------



## amy2015

I had an off day yesterday as well. DH took the day off as we had an admin thing to do in the morning. Then we went for sushi and I ate a gajillion calories. I don't even want to think about how many calories and how many grams of fat. Good thing I hit T+8.6lb. 

I did get the all clear to start working out, so I'm going to go check out a baby and me yoga class this week. Cross my heart...


----------



## kmr1763

Well the scale's batteries were changed and this morning says 129.4. I am just beyond myself excited. I'm feeling more attractive, I'm feeling more slender, and the scale is reflecting progress and Im just so uplifted and motivated! Stay strong ladies, it pays off!

Will check in a bit later after I've done my workout. I'm ready!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Got my dance workout done first thing this morning! I love getting them done early. Tomorrow will be an off day, headed to my parents' house to celebrate my sister's birthday. I've made her a homemade hummingbird cake and thank goodness it's staying there is all I can say about that. It looks deeeeelish! One piece for me is it! (And maybe a take home piece, I worked hard!) 
On track with calories! Generally in good spirits except I got a bad haircut yesterday and I haaaaate it! Check in gals!


----------



## jumpingo

have been doing okay on the eating healthy front (as i sit here eating peanut butter m&ms:shhh:) but slacking on the exercise front. i keep saying i will go out for a walk, but then never do. my husband and i did walk to the bowling alley on friday. it's about a 10 minute walk, so nothing major, but it's not sitting on the couch!:haha: and i carried baymax around the store yesterday for an hour or so. baymax has been sleeping great (roughly 9:30pm until 7am:shock::happydance:) but i am back to my pre-pregnancy crappy sleep with vivid dreams that wake me up trying to catch my breath or in a panic.:dohh: goal for this week is some PiYo, crunches, squats and stretching...3 days.:bodyb:will try for MWF.:thumbup:


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi ladies, 

Few treats this weekend but that's ok I allow myself a treat here and there once the weekend arrives, we ate out today and I couldn't finish my food I was stuffed! Going back six weeks ago I would of ate the lot and probably could of easily had more.


----------



## kmr1763

That's great ladies! I took the day off yesterday, ate more than I normally do and didn't count calories. Back to it today! I did exercise arms while I was visiting with my family, and made my sister do it with me. She complained the entire time. Will be doing my dance workout today and getting sweaty hopefully!

Exercise kind of sucks at first. I'm trying to love the burn and sweat, when not long ago I would stop when I got sweaty and when I started to feel the burn. I'm realizing that it's those things that bring change to my body... So if I want to change I need to learn to love them! So I'm embracing the sweat and trying to love the burn (although I do crap out sometimes). 

So glad you all are doing good with eating. Jumpingo, just dive into it! I like my in home exercise DVDs. My two year old and newbie still mak it hard for me to get out and walk. But at home I can get it done!


----------



## kmr1763

I feel like I'm the only one posting! Got my dance workout done this am, and otherwise had a lazy day. I got a bad haircut last week and I have been agonizing about what to do about it so today was kind of me ultimately deciding to go get it fixed lol. I'm just at my goal on calories today which feels good as I ate more than I have been lately.

My husband is off the next two days so I might take a dance workout break and just do strength training. How is everyone??


----------



## jumpingo

tuesday is over here and i have yet to do piyo this week. :dohh: my goal was 3 days, which may be more like 2 at this rate!

i wore baby a lot today. at the store i unloaded the bottom of the cart one thing at a time and got about 10 squats in.:haha: and then the loading dock in the basement of our apartment was blocked by a huge moving truck, so i had to park in our spot out in the parking lot, strap baby on, carry 3gallons of milk inside, then come back down for the rest of the groceries (it was a decent amount of weight!) so i feel like all that with baby on my chest was a mini workout. also tonight she was fussy and i sat on the couch rocking her back and forth, got some crunches in!:haha: ate well today, for me, and even passed on a piece of cake at lunch at my husband's work. (had two sandwiches, though! but i loaded them with veggies...and still better than cake!:haha:)

i know i will feel better if i do some actual sweating and working out, so just need to force myself to do it.:bodyb: i need to frost 24 cupcakes tomorrow and deliver them to the school across the street, so hopefully baymax cooperates and knowing they are for a friend's kid for her birthday means no cupcake for me!:haha:


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi ladies! Mind if I join y'all in your weight loss adventure? :flower:

I'm 35, with a 3 yo boy and a 10 week old boy. I have 20 lbs to lose to get back to pre pregnancy weight, but wouldn't mind getting off another 5 to boot. I go back to work in 2 weeks and it's kinda depressing not to be able to wear any of my old clothes yet. 

Despite breast feeding, the scale has not budged At all for a month. Doesn't help that I broke my toe a few weeks ago, so no jogging or aerobics for me. But I'm still exercising on other ways. Lots of leg lifts...boring boring leg lifts. and squats, crunches, and arm exercises. 

For the last week I've been tracking calories on My Fitness Pal, and even though I've met my goal 5 out of 7 days, still no weight loss :dohh: But I do still feel very motivated and am glad to be eating healthy. is anyone here tracking calories too? How many calories are you aiming for?


----------



## kmr1763

Wearing baby and walking about is good exercise! I need to start walking with the two littles. But my right week old doesn't like the stroller, so I'd be wearing and pushing the other in a double &#55357;&#56834; And I feel like I get more from the exercise I do so will stick with it over walking til I have time for both. 

Took the day off dance and just did strength training yesterday. Will try to dance workout today but had a rough night and taxes to be filed later so will have to do it very soon to have time. 

I hope all is well with spud, any, ladies, where are you?


----------



## kmr1763

ElmaWG said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join y'all in your weight loss adventure? :flower:
> 
> I'm 35, with a 3 yo boy and a 10 week old boy. I have 20 lbs to lose to get back to pre pregnancy weight, but wouldn't mind getting off another 5 to boot. I go back to work in 2 weeks and it's kinda depressing not to be able to wear any of my old clothes yet.
> 
> Despite breast feeding, the scale has not budged At all for a month. Doesn't help that I broke my toe a few weeks ago, so no jogging or aerobics for me. But I'm still exercising on other ways. Lots of leg lifts...boring boring leg lifts. and squats, crunches, and arm exercises.
> 
> For the last week I've been tracking calories on My Fitness Pal, and even though I've met my goal 5 out of 7 days, still no weight loss :dohh: But I do still feel very motivated and am glad to be eating healthy. is anyone here tracking calories too? How many calories are you aiming for?

Welcome, congrats on new baby! Definitely give yourself time, only ten weeks post partum, don't be discouraged. When you're able to do some cardio and work up a sweat that will really help. But doing what you're doing plus watching calories will help too! Try finding some YouTube videos to follow along with, it's a bit more entertaining than just popping some squats lol! 
I have breastfed all three kids and never has it been true for me that it helps lose the weight. I stayed over pre-pregnancy weight with number one for over a year. Number two well over a year. This time it's dropped off quickly, no idea the change. 
Since I started with myfitnesspal maybe three and a half weeks ago I've lost over five lbs (some was from the stomach bug but it stayed off so). My goal is 1600 calories a day, and I generally stay under that I've I don't have bad influences nearby. I have read that dieting WONT affect your supply, unless you're extremely malnourished, and even then your milk will steal from your body to nourish your babe. So I'm not cutting calories as extremely as I COULD, but I'm not tacking on five hundred to compensate either. Just make sure you are staying hydrated, make sure your diet is vitamin rich, and you're not sacrifice quality of your food. 
Please come check in, as often as you like! I feel like members aren't posting often and it makes me sad! I love checking in, it helps me keep my focus! And sometimes I come to check in, and no one has written since me, so I skip :haha:


----------



## ElmaWG

Well maybe I'm just eating way too many calories. My goal is 2100. Mind if I ask how tall you are? I'm 5'8" and am currently at 158. I'm not sure I could do less that 1900, since 2100 takes a lot of will power already. 

Speaking of stomach bugs. DS1 is home from preschool today with a stomach bug. Maybe I should try to catch it :haha: sounds a bit easier than tracking all these meals!


----------



## kmr1763

Stick with where you are at now. Get used to it. And once you get used to it, try small reductions again. My day looks something like-- two cups of coffee in the morning with cream and sugar, 150 calories. I usually do a shakeology shake for lunch which can be about 250 calories or so, or upwards of 400 if I add peanut butter (love peanut butter!). Maybe a snack in the afternoon, pretzels, or a granola bar, right around 150 calories. Then dinner which are usually around 300-400 depending on what I cook. And then a glass of milk and something sweet before bed usually costs me around 300 calories. I have hard boiled eggs on hand a lot for an easy breakfast before working out and only about 70 calories per egg. It's hard. Sometimes all I want to do is have a giant bowl of cereal before bed. Or pig out on take out. But I think about what I want and that's to feel good about myself again and it makes it easier to stay on track. Lately I've been feeling that way... Comfortable walking around naked in front of hubs, wearing pretty undies... And getting to this point makes me want to work hard to keep going.


----------



## kmr1763

Oh I'm 5'6"... Now 129 lbs. and OMG that stomach bug made me want to die. I'm pretty sure NOTHING was left in my gut. I wouldn't recommend!!


----------



## kmr1763

Was feeling super discouraged yesterday. Neither baby would let me get my workout done. They woke me up at three and didn't let me go back to sleep til five. We had a time constraint too as our tax appointment was at two.

Taking it slowly today. Haven't had a chance to workout yet but I will get it done before this day is over! 

Scale is at 128.2 today!!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Sounds like a rough day for you! But that scale reading must make up for it somewhat. 

My day has gone fairly well, got a brief workout in (walking around the house while holding the baby lol), and my foot felt pretty good. I actually really love to exercise, so I can't wait till I can get out for some long walks, and eventually start jogging again. 

Weighed 157.4 this morning, which is lower that the last few days, which is good. But I did get 157.0 last week. Just fluctuates so much, it's hard to tell if there's a trend. Hubby brought home for lunch, which I ate very little of, but I'm sure it had lots of sodium and I'll be retaining water when I weight myself tomorrow.


----------



## jumpingo

hi Elma!:wave:
i have never used My Fitness Pal, but my husband and i used a similar app, LoseIt!, in the few months before i got pregnant and it was eye opening (regarding calorie counts and portion sizes, specifically) and really helped us lose weight. i felt horrible for the first 20 weeks of my pregnancy and exercise was a no-go.:dohh: i haven't started back up with the app, but might here soon if the weight doesn't budge!





kmr1763 said:


> Please come check in, as often as you like! I feel like members aren't posting often and it makes me sad! I love checking in, it helps me keep my focus! And sometimes I come to check in, and no one has written since me, so I skip :haha:

don't skip!! i love reading your posts! they are motivating and remind me to get my butt in gear. i read from my phone a lot, but hate replying from my phone. once i get to my computer though...i can/often type novels!:blush::haha:



ElmaWG said:


> Well maybe I'm just eating way too many calories. My goal is 2100. Mind if I ask how tall you are? I'm 5'8" and am currently at 158. I'm not sure I could do less that 1900, since 2100 takes a lot of will power already.

i'm not currently counting calories, but i'm the same height and weighed 155 at my OB follow up appointment on january 7th.:friends: we don't own a scale, so i only weigh myself at the gym or at the doctor's. i haven't weighed myself since then so i'm not sure, but my jeans seem to fit better, so i'm thinking i'm a little less now...?:shrug: i'm hoping to get back down to my pre-pregnancy 140 but also want to be more in shape/toned, so will take the extra muscle if that means keeping a few of those pounds.:winkwink:



kmr1763 said:


> Was feeling super discouraged yesterday. Neither baby would let me get my workout done. They woke me up at three and didn't let me go back to sleep til five. We had a time constraint too as our tax appointment was at two.
> 
> Taking it slowly today. Haven't had a chance to workout yet but I will get it done before this day is over!
> 
> Scale is at 128.2 today!!!

they have a schedule of their own don't they!!:dohh: 


i finally did PiYo yesterday. i made it 16 minutes into the Core workout. i ended up in tears because i was so frustrated with my body. it's not about how it looks, i can deal with that...it's the fact that it used to be able to do so much of this stuff and now my muscles are just not able to. or it hurts to do a move, so i have to stop.:nope: i am wondering if i just need to do more cardio type exercise first and get my core and legs used to moving?:shrug: it feels like my adductor muscles (inside groin area) are just totally shot. and my very lower ab muscles are pretty useless too.:dohh:

ended up doing pretty crappy food wise yesterday, too, with a food court lunch with my husband and pizza for dinner.:dohh: gah, i'm just such a bundle of rainbows and sunshine today huh?:roll: sorry...

am going to go to a playgroup/gathering this morning that some moms on base have organized. i just found out about it on wednesday and they meet in one of the apartment buildings that has a little play room on the first floor every day from 9:30-11:00. i am hoping to meet some new people (and catch up with ones that i actually already know, since i pretty much fell off the face of the earth when baby arrived:haha:) and even though baymax is way too little to play on any of the stuff, i'll just take a blanket and hopefully find some toys to show her. she still doesn't know she has hands:rofl: so doesn't grab anything yet, but she'll look at stuff and squawk:haha: at the dangling animals on her playmat for a good 20-30 minutes.:thumbup: or quite possibly she'll just fall asleep in the ergo and i will get social time!:haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Jumpingo-- when I started exercising I was doing prenatal workouts! If I had jumped into Piyo I'm pretty sure I would have been doomed for failure. As it was I had already been strengthening awhile and it was still super tough! But got easier Everytime so you just have to keep pushing. Don't be frustrated. Note how far you got today and try to go a minute further the next time. And so on. I don't even think I did core. Lol my favorite one was sweat. 

Years and years ago I used to like lifting weights and running but it was long before kids. I'm starting to see again how much it is for me, and I'm enjoying it again. I feel so proud when I have sweat dripping off! 

Like I did today! Did Cize and was so worked out! I'm into week two and this week will definitely be intense. I got used to week one and was feeling oh this will be easy. Lol no. Okay headed to give everyone a bath. Bedtime here in an hour and I am so ready for it.


----------



## jumpingo

kmr1763 said:


> Jumpingo-- when I started exercising I was doing prenatal workouts! If I had jumped into Piyo I'm pretty sure I would have been doomed for failure. As it was I had already been strengthening awhile and it was still super tough! But got easier Everytime so you just have to keep pushing. Don't be frustrated. Note how far you got today and try to go a minute further the next time. And so on. I don't even think I did core. Lol my favorite one was sweat.
> 
> Years and years ago I used to like lifting weights and running but it was long before kids. I'm starting to see again how much it is for me, and I'm enjoying it again. I feel so proud when I have sweat dripping off!
> 
> Like I did today! Did Cize and was so worked out! I'm into week two and this week will definitely be intense. I got used to week one and was feeling oh this will be easy. Lol no. Okay headed to give everyone a bath. Bedtime here in an hour and I am so ready for it.

maybe i'll try sweat next time!:thumbup: and probably need to youtube some prenatal stuff in the meantime. i am not a huge fan of weight lifting, but last january/february my husband and i kicked it into high gear and calorie counted and went to the gym. we ran and lifted and i went to turbokick/PiYo classes 3-4 days a week. it really helped me with grieving my miscarriage and getting back to a better place. soon enough i started thriving on the sweat and the burn. now i want to get back to all that but my body just isn't having it, which is frustrating because i am a 120% kind of person and having to modify or cut back is just not my style.:roll: it sounds like you are the same.:winkwink: and awesome job, week two!:bodyb::happydance:


----------



## kmr1763

Lol yeah even when I started working out after baby I didn't want to count calories. I was like well if in adding in exercise that should be enough right? So sick of hearing "abs are made in the kitchen" lol. But then I decided to try one day. And yeah it's eye opening. I mean I don't eat a ton of food, but the little things you don't even think about (a handful of m and ms, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches (personal fave) garlic bread, rice so on and so on ugh. Now I'm trying to think of healthier options for my family so that I can cut calories all across the board. I'm inlouisiana, I grew up on southern comfort cooking. It's hard to imagine changing my dinner menus (chicken fried steak, chicken pot pie, spaghetti and meatballs, Cajun fettuccini?), but I'm going to take it a recipe at a time. Last week I made zucchini tacos, basically just hallowed out half zucchini and filled it with taco meat and sauce and some cheese. They were delish! Now I've been pinning lettuce wrapped meals, I've got a spiralizer in my cart on Amazon for zucchini noodles... I'm going to try. But just what I'm doing now is a huge improvement. 
And I still have to push myself. Finding thirty minutes of free time to workout is a challenge every day. And then do I really WANT to use my free time to WORK? Yeah. I totally do. Because I can see and feel the difference in my body since I started and it's totally addictive. I want to wear a bikini this summer when I take the kids outside in the pool or to the lake. I feel like I could now and not be too embarrassed but I want to be a milf lol. There's my goal. To feel like I look like a hot mom of three.

Now I still indulge. I made breakfast for dinner last night. For me that consisted of two pancakes and a sausage patty which still added up to like 800 calories. I'll still go out to eat with the family on the weekends. If it's not going on every day and I work hard through the week, I can't tell myself no to treats every now and again. It would be absolutely too limiting and I would be setting up for failure. But staying on track MOST of the time is better than some of the time or none of the time. So if you fall off the horse, don't stay off. Get back on the next day. 

Okay I think I'm done with my rant haha. Now more coffee.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi there Jump! It's great to "run into" the December crew on B&B, and hear how everyone is doing. Everything good with you lil gal? 

I hit a new low today, 156.8. Even though only two tenth lower than my previous low, I'll pretend like that's progress! Gotta stay motivated right? 

Toe is feeling pretty good today. I'm feeling pretty hopeful that in a week I should be able to tolerate some brisk walking outside (weather permitting). Some ladies at work do a lunch walk, and I'd love to join them for some grown up social time, when I go back to work. 

ds1 is home form school today, so we've planned a play date for this afternoon. Which means my exercise for the day will be cleaning! And god knows the house needs it :haha:


----------



## ElmaWG

Yep, I wanna be a milf too :haha:

Since starting with myfitnesspal, I've actually found it relatively easy to eat well, since I tend to love fruits veggies, and whole grains. But I find tracking all those calories to be so tedious. But if I don't, I'll underestimate how much I'm eating and easily consume too many calories to loose any weight.


----------



## kmr1763

It can be tedious! I love the barcode feature though. And I find I eat many of the same things so the times I actually have to spend time entering things manually are fewer and fewer. And the recipe import is so handy! So I've gotten used to it. 

I got my workout done early this am. If you guys have seen the infomercials on Cize you know it's a dance workout. Today's was so complicated I could barely keep up and I didn't feel like it was a good workout because of that! Very annoying but I know I'll get the hang of it if I stick with it. I would have doubled up but expecting a visit from my mom later and wanted to shower and start cleaning the house. So we will just call it a blugh day. And I'll have to go out tomorrow to pick up my son from his slumber party wth my parents so I'm already planning a light workout that won't take much time or get me too sweaty. Sucko! 

Elma-- I record the lows. That's how I watch for a trend. If I get a new low, I call that weight loss. A new high? Weight gain. Lol. Today I was 129.4 or something. But yesterday was 128.4. So I go with the lows :)


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies, not checked in for a while. My total weight loss is 3.5 lb, in 3 weeks. I'm fairly happy with that considering I have had nights out, takeaways, 1am screaming baby i-need-chocolate moments etc. 

Right now I'm 5.5lb up on pre pregnancy. Not too bad considering I was unable to exercise properly for a while due to having a section. I still really struggle with my abs!


----------



## amy2015

Hello Ladies. I've been less than motivated lately because it's freezing up here in Canada! I'm maintaining at T+9.2lb, so it's not all bad. 

I've been feeling a bit isolated. I'm getting out daily to run errands, but I need to get to more playgroups and make some mommy friends!


----------



## jumpingo

hi Elma! yeah, it's nice to see names i recognize.:flower:
things are good. we got lucky and got a good sleeper!:thumbup:



ElmaWG said:


> Yep, I wanna be a milf too :haha:

oh, me too, me too!:haha::friends:



kmr1763 said:


> It can be tedious! I love the barcode feature though. And I find I eat many of the same things so the times I actually have to spend time entering things manually are fewer and fewer.

LoseIt! has the barcode feature too and it makes it SO much easier! i'm a fairly "boring" eater and don't get sick of the same breakfast (pretty much ever) and can eat the same thing for lunch most days too. so that makes it even easier to input!:haha:



loeylo said:


> Hey ladies, not checked in for a while. My total weight loss is 3.5 lb, in 3 weeks. I'm fairly happy with that considering I have had nights out, takeaways, 1am screaming baby i-need-chocolate moments etc.
> 
> Right now I'm 5.5lb up on pre pregnancy. Not too bad considering I was unable to exercise properly for a while due to having a section. I still really struggle with my abs!

i struggle with my abs too (as in, they do not work...at all!?:huh:) and i didn't have a c-section so i'm not sure what my excuse is!:haha: 



amy2015 said:


> I've been feeling a bit isolated. I'm getting out daily to run errands, but I need to get to more playgroups and make some mommy friends!

i went to a playgroup on friday for the first time. it was...interesting. of course i didn't expect to meet my new bff there, but making friends as an adult is so hard!:wacko::dohh: hopefully you can find a group with some nice mommies...even if we don't become friends outside of the organized playgroup, getting out and having that interaction definitely helps!:thumbup:



doh, baby is crying...will have to come back and update more later!:wave:


----------



## kmr1763

I want to use this multi quote feature but no idea how. 

Loeylo-- that's FAB! Awesome work! Obviously doing something right huh!

Amy-- get active in the house! It's easy and something you can do at home without having to venture out into the cold. Do you breastfeed? Other hobbies? Check Facebook for local groups. I've made a ton of friends because of the local interest groups in in, like breastfeeding and crochet. Worth a try!

Working abs-- try planking. I couldn't do sit ups after I had baby. I started planking first. Now I can follow along with most ab workouts.


----------



## ElmaWG

Re: multi-quoting-- go to the first post you want to quote and click on the "multi-quote" button. The botton will highlight (turns gray for me)to show you've selected that message. Then go to the next message and click on its "multi quote button", and so forth till you've selected all the posts you want to quote. Then finally you just click the "post reply" button at the top or bottom of the page. All the quotes should be there. You can delete text if you don't want to quote an entire message.


----------



## Spudtastic

Ladies - I haven't stepped on the scales because I'm sooooooo far off the wagon I can't even see it's dust as it trundles off into the distance without me. 

I need to pick myself up and get back on. I need to tell myself to be healthy for my daughters.


----------



## Spudtastic

Yes with my first i went to every mummy group going. Luckily I made some friends from my antenatal group. I'm still friends with some now and their kids are dd1s great friends. Now they have kid not too so hopefully great friends for dd2.
I do feel isolated because dh works every day. We don't even get family outings. Hopefully this will change this year.


----------



## jumpingo

successful day at the gym!:happydance:

there's no one in the baby room (kid friendly room with a few treadmills, ellipticals, a bike, free weights, exercise ball and a couple yoga mats) so i played my music out loud and baby girl just stared at my from her car seat next to the elliptical then fell asleep!:haha:

ellipitcal 20 minutes
stretching
10 slow crunches
20 hip raises
some cat cow and downward dog (with 10...knee to chest and extend...do these have an actual name? on each leg)
AND a 30 second plank on my elbows (probably could have gone longer but i let myself just do 30. i am trying to learn to let myself not do 120% and let that be okay.:dohh::haha:)

i have worked out thursday, saturday and sunday now...yay! i was feeling so disheartened on thursday, but feeling so much better now. thank you endorphins:winkwink: 

the gym is empty on saturday and sunday mornings, and it's hard for my husband to go after a long day at work, so we talked about coming both days and then we'll both try to find a couple days during the week.:thumbup: 

well, he's done, later ladies!! keep it up, or just start, you'll feel so much better for it!!:bodyb::friends:


----------



## kmr1763

Spud-- don't give up!! You can have off days just get back on too! We know you can get it!

Jump that's FANTASTIC! Awesome day sounds like! Jealous myself, no baby room in our gym, so I'll be going it alone as soon as husband is capable of baby watching. But that's sounds totally awesome! I used to loathe the elliptical lol! I guess because it worked me too hard. I wonder how I would like it now!

Afm-- good day. I knew I didn't want to get sweaty this morning so I skipped Cize and went with a YouTube video which turned into two videos then three then a stretch. So by the end I was super sweaty and had to spray the crap out of my hair with dry shampoo to leave the house lolololol but it was a great work out, and the stretch at the end felt soooo great. I love noticing better flexibility. It's definitely getting better. 

Calories on track too! Feeling good ladies :) 

Hope everyone is doing lovely!


----------



## ElmaWG

My gym (which I'm not actually currently a member at) used to have a lovely baby/kid room, but they closed it, which Is so lame :growlmad:. I'd been thinking about renewing when I go back to work, but I'm having second thoughts. Likely I'll be too busy and never go, and the money will go to waste. Spring is coming, I may just stick to outdoor workouts. I do love being outside. 

New low for me okay 156.4 :happydance: so pumpt. Friday I went over my calorie goal a bit (like I really needed that last piece of pizza :dohh:), but yesterday did great, 200 cal under goal. My exercise yesterday was walking around the grocery store for an hour pushing cart with baby and food in it. And my foot/toe feels pretty darn good. Next week when weather is a bit warmer I'm going to do real outside walk with baby! :happydance:


----------



## kmr1763

Awesome news Elma!!! Those lows really show you that you're making headway! I haven't seen lower than 128.4 yet  this morning was 128.8. 

Doing some more YouTube this morning. Hubby is home and I don't like doing the dance thing with him staring at me lol. I'm nice and sore from yesterday's workout and I love it!! I love the sore feeling! 

Okay ladies, I hope you have a lovely Valentine's Day! I'll check in before bed! Stay motivated!!!


----------



## ElmaWG

I also dislike working out in front of DH, I feel too silly. Does anyone know of any good YouTube ( or other free) workout videos? Preferably low impact.

I didn't get much exercise today, but did walk around the mall a bit. Did a lot of cleaning too, so fairly active overall today. 

Did well eating so far, but DH is getting take out and we bought brownies for desert (I haven't been eating sugar, so this really is a treat for me!). And I'm drinking a beer as we speak! So I'm certainly not meeting my calories goal today. Back on the wagon tomorrow!


----------



## kmr1763

Elma-- look up fitness blender on YouTube. I do their tank top arms a lot, and I like their Pilates based lean legs. Their ten minute abs are good too! I subscribe to them. They are low impact, at least all the ones I have done. Now, there are tons on YouTube for at home. You don't need to spend a dime anymore to get a decent home workout. I've done a few Zumba videos on there. Jillian Michaels has her shred on there. I'll link the six sister favorite YouTube videos link, they have a decent list compiled. But really for starting off, fitness blender is the bomb!


https://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2013/01/25-of-best-you-tube-workout-videos.html

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P8DOZRtIIEQ



^^ there is fitness blender. It's their stretch which I always add at the end of their workouts. But just click on their name and it will take you to their videos. I'm signed in all the time and when I find one I really like I add it to a playlist. Very handy! 

I had kind of an off day too yesterday :) two hard boiled eggs in the am, a protein shake for lunch, then I made homemade onion straws to top our burgers with, and fries for dinner... A beer with dinner, and two snack sized mound bars (OMG they are good, never had one before yesterday lol!) I didn't count calories after lunch. I won't feel bad for taking the night off!

I did a few YouTube exercises (fitness blender lol!) but I was pretty sore from the day before so I don't feel like I worked as hard. I'll be doing Cize today I hope. Hubby is off but going to the gym so I will try to get it in while he's gone. We are doing some kind of ground turkey lettuce wraps tonight just not sure what, Asian inspired or Mexican? We will see. 

Jumpingo-- totally nosy-- your locale says Tokyo but thought I'd noticed a military reference a time or two from you. Are you guys military? Hubby is retired marine corps, and now we live in our hometown which is next to an army base (so our gym is the military gym and our doctors military etc etc) just a nosy question lol.

Have a good day ladies-- feels good already to me!

Ps-- it turned my entire bottom text into a link lol! I have NO IDEA how to fix it!


----------



## jumpingo

kmr, we are. i was living in japan (i moved here after college) and i met my husband the week after he moved here with the air force. we got married the following summer and had a stateside wedding the summer after that. i'll hit 10 years in japan this coming fall (though living on base isn't the same as living in japan, so the last 3 of those 10 is semi-living in japan:haha:) and my husband will also be able to get out of the military this fall too. we are still weighing options...:wacko:

nosey question back atcha:winkwink: you mentioned somewhere that your husband got injured? and about not being able to watch the kids yet...was it military related or otherwise? there are a lot of good benefits to the military and if my husband could switch jobs, within the AF, we would really consider staying for the long haul. but my husband doesn't like his job and wouldn't make it another 13 years.:nope: so we'll see what happens!

took the day off exercise wise and still did well calorie wise. started using LoseIt again yesterday.:thumbup: instead of working out, i got a massage today! (valentine present from my husband<3) and i'm already wondering when i can get another one!:haha: i have had a sore throat the last 2 days and been sneezing and have a runny nose...allergies i think? started claritin yesterday, just waiting for it to actually help.:dohh: going to hopefully go to playgroup tomorrow morning and then to the gym. we'll see if baby let's both of those happen or not. my husband has the day off though, so i might be able to swing a baby-free gym trip if my husband goes while we are at playgroup.:thumbup: it's 9:30 and baby is falling asleep, so hopefully bedtime for me is close too! goodnight!:sleep:


----------



## loeylo

I was so naughty this weekend so I am pulling it back now. Cutting out carbs for a day or two (might still eat potato but cut out all processed stuff, not sure yet) 

Not weighing myself for a while. I'm sure I would be disgusted!


----------



## kmr1763

Don't feel bad! You have to get an off day in now and then. Haha wish I had it more in me to cut carbs- I have turkey tacos planned for tonight with lettuce shells instead of tortilla but then we got chips and salsa to go with it and sure I'll do some yellow rice as well lol! 

Jumpingo-- how much fun! I've never left stateside and am so jealous! Hubby was injured in the marine corps and medically retired due to his injuries. Watching the kids has zip to do with it though, lol I just don't trust him with our newest squish yet. She likes the boob so much it tends to be the only thing that comforts her when she's upset. My hubs started out in a crap job at first and after his term he signed on with force reconnaissance. Which is what he wanted his entire adult life, so woohoo! Lol. He loved it, he was gone most of the time though. If he hadn't been injured he would have stayed in. Fortunately with a medical retirement you have the same benefits as a 20 year retiree. 

I got my Cize on earlier and phew did I sweat! Great workout today but now my muscles are even more sore than they were beforehand! 

Do you guys watch walking dead? We were so beat past night we skipped it but we will be watching tonight and I am sooooooo excited!


----------



## Mummy to be x

Hi everyone!!

Hello to any newbies :hi:

I've not logged on for a week or so, been super busy.

So it's been two months now and I've still not weighed in, although I've had comments off people saying I look slimmer. However, I watched a video today that my grandad took of the family at my nieces party, it was only last week and I looked so big! :( I dunno, it just made me feel crap and I feel a little set back, but then again I went on a date night last night and wore a shirt that was a little tight at Xmas time and it fit good yesterday so I guess that's good.

Need to keep focused and positive!


----------



## ElmaWG

I just watched the new Walking Dead!!! No spoilers from me, but....WOW

I ate the leftover v-day brownie, and the other half of DS's cookie this after noon, so I'm not gonna meed my calorie goal. :dohh: but it was worth it :haha:

Baby started daycare today. Well this is transition week. One hour today, the a little more each day, with Friday being a full day. Can't believe my maternity leave is nearly over :cry: I am lucky that baby is at the same daycare DS1 has been going to for the last 3 years so it's a comfortable transition in that regard. And I really like his head teacher. But I'm def jealous of you ladies in Europe ( and elsewhere) who get many months of paid leave.


----------



## loeylo

I'm in Europe (the UK) and i am already down to statutory maternity pay, which is less than 1/4 my normal salary. It sucks, I only get 13 weeks of my normal pay rate, which I know is more than loads of people but by UK standards its pretty poor. Especially since I am a teacher who works for the local government!


----------



## ElmaWG

loeylo said:


> I'm in Europe (the UK) and i am already down to statutory maternity pay, which is less than 1/4 my normal salary. It sucks, I only get 13 weeks of my normal pay rate, which I know is more than loads of people but by UK standards its pretty poor. Especially since I am a teacher who works for the local government!

Oh, I'm surprised. I was under the impression ( based on discussions on B&B) that maternity benefits in the UK were much better. Does it depend on where you live? Or your specific job?


----------



## loeylo

It is to do with your job. We have something called statutory maternity pay which lasts a year, but it is not enough to live off. Or maybe it is if you are used to a lower salary or work part time, but I'm in a fairly well paid job so our cost of living is high therefore the shortcoming is way too much for us. 

You get the same amount of money if you are employed or unemployed, everyone gets it. It is up to your employer what you get over and above that. I get 13 weeks full pay, my friend gets 18 and she works in a shop in an entry level job. It sucks really!


----------



## jumpingo

Mummy to be, i had a similar thing happen a few weeks ago. i wore a dress i thought i looked pretty good in, only to see photos afterward and think, oh my god, why did i wear that!??:wacko::dohh:

fell off the wagon tonight, darn peanut butter m&ms and jolly rancher gummies.:roll: i am sick (allergies gone crazy or actual cold?:shrug:) and hardly slept (sore throat plus clogged duct...omg so painful) and then i am just hungry all the time! i managed a very short walk around the neighborhood, but it was so cold and my phone died and i was over it. ha!

tomorrow is a new day!! don't feel well enough to do anything more than take care of baby and maaayyybe a walk tomorrow. and maybe go to playgroup if i'm feeling particularly ambitious!:bodyb::haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies! I know little about maternity leave, I feel so lucky to be able to be a SAHM. Although I am sooooo ready to get out there and start working. I don't know how much longer I'll be able to SAHM! Thinking I might look for part time and find a nanny? Months down the road of course, my two month old is not ready for that! 

It took me FOREVER to get two month old down last night... In fact I think DH did while I was asleep sitting up in bed. And then when she woke later I just brought her into bed with me. Then a bit later two year old wakes and has a melt down.. She doesn't like mommy sharing in the middle of the night. So I start to nurse her but she doesn't go to sleep, then wants to take her nightie off, then wants milk. So when hubs took her to get milk I locked the door and went back to sleep. Now getting six year old ready for school. I don't know how I'm going to get through this day. Might be an off day today ladies. But we will see. It's always hard the day after an off day so I might try to power through. 

Ugh for bad sleep nights and upset toddlers!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Hope you are all doing well, being productive, and staying on track!

I had a better night last night thank goodness, and will be getting my sweat on later today! I might double up some cardio and some strength training, we will see on time! Stayed pretty on track with calories yesterday. Not much to report lol. Muscles are not sore any more makes me sad which is why im thinking of doubling. 

Check in with me ladies, I want to hear how you are doing!


----------



## ElmaWG

Only have a minute to write. But I did really well yesterday, both eating and exercise. New low today 155.0! Hadn't weighed In in a few days, and was worried after all the v-day treats. But now I'm more motivated than ever. I WILL be able to wear my pre-preg clothes by summertime! I'm gonna work my butt off!


----------



## kmr1763

Get it Elma! It's sooooo motivating seeing the work you're doing pay off! 

I did a couple youtubed today arms and core. Then started on Cize but was so not feeling it. The video for today was really complicated but not a good work out... Think I'll be skipping it in the future! Think I might try a cardio blaster from YouTube, I'm having a lot of fun with the workouts on there. 

On track with calories I think. I didn't count dinner which was a super tasty salad with chicken, eggs, mushrooms, carrots, croutons and light ranch. It was delish and I have leftover! 

Hope everyone is getting busy busy!


----------



## jumpingo

haven't been feeling well enough to even think about exercise or worry about what i'm eating.:dohh: i am finally feeling okay today, but my voice is so hoarse you'd think i smoke a couple packs a day!:rofl:

stopped logging in LoseIt after about 4 days. normally i'd feel bad, but i think logging for a couple days gave me a decent idea of roughly how many calories i'm eating (and usually around target, give or take 100 calories) so i'm not going to stress...yet.:roll:

my husband took today off and we are going to an old favorite restaurant that's an hour train ride away. i'm excited to go and introduce baymax to the owner. i used to go about once a week when it was on my way home from work. that was before i met my husband. the owner sort of saw us meet, come there on dates, then get married and i moved away, then we went when i was pregnant at 17 weeks. so it'll be fun i hope! otherwise a low key weekend. mostly just hoping to get my voice back!:dohh::haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Oh that sounds like fun! I need to revisit my old college town, only an hour away but haven't been in ages. It's like a mini New Orleans, it's where my husband proposed, ah I love it there, and omg the food. I need a meat pie and dirty rice! I'm sorry you've been feeling ill!!!

I did a YouTube cardio yesterday, can't remember if I already said that. But phewwwww I got a good work out! Today I did legs and core, and a good stretch. Been thinking about jogging my backyard perimeter for some at-home jogging without having to worry about the kids. At least until I can go a decent distance! Might be a good option! Two cups of coffee, two hardboiled eggs, and a protein shake for lunch. Doing good so far :) the urge to go out to eat is strong though lol!


----------



## ElmaWG

I hope you and your voice are better today, Jump. Did you have a nice trip to your fave restaurant?

Kmr, where are you from in Louisiana? My dad was born in lake Charles,but moved away as a child. I've never visited, but would love to make the trip someday. 

I haven't met my calorie goal for several days, and skipped a day of logging, but I still had a new low today: 154.4! Baby nursed a lot last night so boobs were totally empty, so I'm sure that helped! :thumbup:

Baby had first full day of daycare on Friday (went very well) and since I'm not back to work til Monday, I had a free day. It was amazing! DH and I went to see Star Wars, finally! Loved it!


----------



## loeylo

I also got a new low (or at least a new post baby low) of 10st 7lb. I'm 5lb heavier than when I fell pregnant still, but everything is moving the right way!

Did tonnes of walking yesterday, I always walk a lot but I walked tonnes, all pushing the buggy. I also had hardly eaten because I had the wee one at a parenting group, we had three outfit changes before we even got there so it was pretty hectic! At the club they give snacks for mums, so I had buttered wholemeal toast, two cups of tea and three bits of pancake with butter. Not good! 

I had soup for lunch, skipped the roll so it was really healthy. My aunt manages a cafe so I know the soup was really healthy as shd gave me the recipe in the past, lol. 

At dinner we really wanted a Chinese takeaway so I had schezuan (probably spelled wrong!) tofu. Healthier choice, yay! And half a bottle of champagne, not so healthy!

Today was going well, I made carb free breakfast muffins (onion, mushroom and Quorn bacon, which is supposed to be real bacon, grilled, spooned into paper cases on a muffin tray, then eggs beaten with milk poured over and done in the oven) - they were phenomenal! Unfortunately I had a burger king for lunch, but whatever!


----------



## kmr1763

I wrote a huge response back yesterday and then when I submitted I got a timed out error. I was so irritated! So here goes:

Elma-- we live in a small town called Deridder which is only about 45 minutes from Lake Charles! We got to LC quite often as it has a much bigger selection as far as shopping and dining!
That's awesome you hit a new low! I have hit a standstill, probably because I haven't been taking my diet as seriously the past several days! I am back on it so far today.

Loe-- it sounds like you've been super productive! And soup and your muffins sound downright tasty!!

So far for me today-- granola bar for breakfast, protein shake for lunch. I did a legs workout from YouTube and then half did an abs but the legs kicked my buuuuuttttt so I wasn't as with it. Might do arms in a few too, I got some new heavier Dumbbells and I'm excited to use them! Dinner tonight will be green salad and corn and potato chowder. I totally had an off weekend. Not like I was gorging myself but I definitely enjoyed some foods that I have been denying myself! Climbing back on and envisioning myself in bikini this summer. Hahaha.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies 

I've been back on the healthy eating for a few days. I've even said no to my mum when she suggested cake and chocolate a few times so very pleased with myself. 

Dd1 is in playschool today so I'm going to suggest a walk with little one in the pram. 

I've got 8.6kg to go until I'm pre mmc weight then another 5kg to go to personal goal. 

Plus my big toe is aching. My dad said it's gout but I'm a 37 year old female. Dd1 steps heavily on my toes a lot so I'm hoping it's that but it's been aching for 5 days now. I hope it's not gout.


----------



## jumpingo

i am still fighting off the last of whatever i had and am already exhausted by the end of the day (running errands, carrying the carseat, etc.) and i just don't have the motivation to work out.:dohh: i know i feel better when i do, so i really should, but...blaaaaahhh.:roll:

food wise i've been doing okay, and the running errands either all morning or all afternoon keeps me from snacking between meals, so that's good.:thumbup: haven't been to the gym, so haven't weighed myself, but i *feel* like i'm losing weight.:shrug: my husband made some comment the other day about how he was "just enjoying the view" as i was putting the carseat in the car...:shock::happydance::haha: i feel like that's the first time he's mentioned me looking "good" in...a long time! maybe he needs rewarded somehow.:rofl:


----------



## kmr1763

Spud-- great job! It's so hard to say no sometimes. I'm luckily not exposed to much in the way of sweets and such in my day to day life so I'm not really tempted. I AM tempted by extra cups of coffee, and the sugar and cream I use are just empty calories lol. 

Jump-- just shoot for a five or ten minute YouTube video. And then once you're done you can decide to do more or be done and at least you've done something. I don't like taking "off" days because its so much harder getting back to it the next day. But then I usually do that-- YouTube video. Just one. Eight minute abs or ten minute arms... And by the time I'm done I'm like yeah I can do another. And then another. And by the time I'm done I have gotten a good workout. Just make yourself do that ONE. 

I did legs the other day and I am still in pain. My muscles got some serious tearage. First time I added weights to a leg routine. Phew! So yesterday I did arms and core instead of cardio because no way could my legs do cardio. Now my arms are slightly sore. And we are doing cardio today. And I've got to get it done shortly, because I need a trip to the grocery store today. 

I will probably get on the scale this morning but I'm sure I have no new lows. I probably need to amp up my cardio to really burn some calories but cardio is my least fave lol.

How are you Elma? We haven't seen Amy in a while! Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## ElmaWG

Well I went back to work Monday, so been super busy and mentally exhausted. Monday evening I was more exhausted than I think I have been since that first week after baby was born. Tuesday morning felt "off", kinda queezy tummy, but got through work ok, felt sick in the evening.

I actually thought I was getting mastitis (I've had it before) cause I had a painful area on one breast (god I hate pumping at work. That's a whole other story). But turns out Ds1 and I have a stomach bug or the flu. So I'm home today after only two days of work :dohh: at least the baby seems to be ok, and he's at daycare, so I've got it fairly easy today. DS is just watching movies. 

As for food, I've been starting the days tracking what I eat and doing well, but not being able to keep up with it as the day wears on. I doubt I've been making my goal, but I've been eating fairly heathy. But no exercise to speak of since Sunday. :growlmad: I think things are going to be tough for a while. 

I did weigh my self today and had a new low of 154.2, but there is also nothing in my tummy, and prob a bit dehydrated.


----------



## loeylo

Diet obviously not going well. I was asked today by an old neighbour (who admittedly does have some learning difficulties) if I was pregnant again. I said "no" and she told me I looked like I was. I was wearing UK size 10 clothes (think that is a US 6?) - like c'mon! My wee one is only 4 months, even if I was pregnant it would barely be noticeable by now!


----------



## ElmaWG

loeylo said:


> Diet obviously not going well. I was asked today by an old neighbour (who admittedly does have some learning difficulties) if I was pregnant again. I said "no" and she told me I looked like I was. I was wearing UK size 10 clothes (think that is a US 6?) - like c'mon! My wee one is only 4 months, even if I was pregnant it would barely be noticeable by now!


Ouch! That's rough. Sometimes I look in the mirror and I think I look a little pregnant. And I make a mental note to remember to suck it in when out in public :haha: But I do know my tummy will gradually get smaller.


----------



## kmr1763

Omg I had someone ask me that once, before I had kids and I was a skinny thing. Like really? And she definitely looked more pregnant than me&#55357;&#56834;I just don't know about people some days. And yes I still definitely have a pooch! I weigh less now than I have pre-kids, but the pooch is hard to budge. B n b will censor my profanity, so eff them!!! It's not something a sensitive person would ever ask. So don't give it any more thought.


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Quiet past day! It was my dd1 birthday yesterday. We are celebrating Saturday so gearing up for an off day. I'm making honey bun cake and man does it sound tasty! 

Yesterday I did a couple YouTube videos. A butt and thigh which was thirty minutes and then a short abs and arms circuit. My thighs are not as sore as they were after the first time I did that routine, but I sure was sweaty after it. Think I'll be doing some cardio today, probably jogging my backyard. Would love to be able to work up to jogging for longer periods of time lol because last time I only did short bouts to equal about a half mile. 

So what is your favorite part of exercise? I LOVE the stretch following a workout, especially a really good, muscle shaking workout. Stretching is my absolute favorite part. I'm slowly working on increasing my flexibility while I workout, haven't had much flexibility since I was a kid in ballet lol. And my second favorite is sore muscles the next day. If I'm sore I feel like that's proof I'm making a change. 

So I have a progress pic I'll share later. I don't see a huge difference but it's enough to be motivating lol. I'll have to be on my phone to upload. 

Hope to hear from some of you today!


----------



## jumpingo

still totally off the bandwagon.:shhh:

i have a lingering cough from being sick, but just thoroughly unmotivated to work out.:dohh: maybe i will force myself to go to the gym with my husband tomorrow if he goes.

sore muscles are my LEAST favorite part!:haha: i just like the endorphin high afterward. i feel less anxiety and stress, overall, when i work out on a regular basis. logically i know that, and yet somehow can't make myself DO it.:dohh: and i agree that stretching afterward feels great.:thumbup:


----------



## kmr1763

Just do it! Five minute video. Ten minute video. Seriously, go look up fitness blender on YouTube. I love their stuff. Just doooo it. Force yourself. 

Progress pic. It's not staggering but I feel like I've slimmed. I feel like I look stronger. I should have done the backside shots too lol I feel like I see less cellulite on my thighs. I obviously need to get some non funky bottoms for my future progress shots. It's hard submitting this post haha but I'm doing it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## kmr1763

Getting so quiet in here :(

Today we are celebrating my DD's second birthday. I'm making honey bun cake, a big pot of corn and potato chowder (I made it the other day and it was so good I have to again!) and a green salad. Family coming over, might have a beer, so today is definitely going to be more relaxed as far as diet is concerned! I will be jogging this morning, hubby is off work and I'll be able to do it without kids interrupting me (like yesterday's crap run).

I hope you all are doing great. I hate being the only one checking in!


----------



## ElmaWG

This week being back at work, combined with getting sick and me watching the kids by myself the last two nights (and this morning), have made it hard for me to write updates. But I had little to report anyways, since I was alternating between eating a bit too much early in the week, then almost nothing for two days, then too much again on Friday. No exercise to speak of. At the end of it all, I was at 154.2 this morning, which I think is 0.2 down from a week ago. So, whatever. 

I did get a real work out in today, two short low impact YouTube videos that I chose at random (~12 minute) and various other arm, ab, and leg work for a while after that. Felt great, though certainly not going to be sore tomorrow. Weather is nice here this weekend. Hoping to get out for a long brisk walk today and/or tomorrow. 

Doing well with my diet today. Unless I binge at dinner, I should meet or be very close to my calorie goal. Feels good to be tracking again, after not for half a week. 

Kmr, I with you in loving having sore muscles the day after good workout. You just know those muscle s are getting stronger! I also love outside exercise, be it walking, jogging, biking, whatever. I just feel exhilarated being out there moving my body and breathing the fresh air. Especially great if it's a bit cool out. And got some nice tunes playing on the iPod.

Khr, you're looking hot! I def think you look more toned in the after pic. I think I'm gonna go take a "before pic" to keep me motivate. Though probably not posting it on here just yet! 

And I'll try to check in more! I'm hoping the following week goes a bit more smoothy that the last.


----------



## kmr1763

I do like the before pic comparison. It's nice to see the difference, even if it's not huge. And no sharing unless you want to, but for personal use it's motivating! Elma-- ugh you remind me that hubby has a business trip coming up and I'll be alone for two nights! It will be my first time with all three kids :/ and that's awesome you got some workouts in! I bought myself various small Dumbbells for weight training so it's been easy to get sore lately haha. But I love some of these YouTube videos, why has this never occurred to me before?! There's a Madonna arms one on there that I use five and two pounds and ugh I don't think I have triceps. Lol. I need to check out Jillian Michaels thirty day shred or abs... I've heard good things about those! 

Yesterday I jogged my backyard. This can probably get boring, but at least I can do it right here with my kiddos outside with me. I got 1.79 miles (the jawbone is so handy for tracking how far I've gone!). I downloaded an app for 5k training and so hopefully it'll help me get better with running longer distances. Hubby likes to run 5ks maybe I'll be able to run with him in the future.

I seen you are in Ohio? Beautiful there! My sister was a buckeye, I was able to visit her a time or two. How are the summer temps? Here in Louisiana our summer temps get up in the hundreds and the humidity will suffocate you. Ugh! So as far as jogging goes I'm not sure how I will cope unless I try to get it done first thing in the morning. We will see... I've had a treadmill in the past but I sold it because it was in a fitness phase. (This is honestly the longest I've ever lasted at committing to getting in shape) 

I should go weigh his morning although in sick of seeing now change in the weight. I have been slacking on inputting to my fitness pal, although I basically stick to the same intake of food so doubt that that has much to do with it. (My diet doesn't m change day to day, I do the same basic things for breakfast and lunch and snacks, and healthy dinner)... But yeah my low was what? 128.2? And I've been right at 129 for the past but. Boo! 
I'm seriously contemplating 21 day fix... Although it really freaks me out. But it's only three weeks right? I'm thinking about it. Or they even have a nutrisystem at Walmart a five day kit? Or maybe I'm being impatient. We will see. If I try 21 day fix I've already figured I can meal prep and freeze for the family so I don't have to cook for them and I can eat for me only. What do you guys think? Does anyone think of trying 21 day fix or meal plan diets combined with exercise? I just rambled a bit but it's what has been going through my mind! 
Hope you guys have a lovely day! It's beautiful here today!!


----------



## ElmaWG

After just getting over a stomach bug last week, poor DS1 now seems to have the flu. Been a pretty miserable day at home today, lots of cleaning up bodily fluids and boys crying :nope: but I did do a fitness blender workout while both boys slept! So I'm feeling good... Knock on wood I don't wake up sick tomorrow. Or baby, that would be worse. Does anyone know, if I have the flu vaccine, is baby protected too? 

Kmr, I'm in Columbus. But I'm from Iowa originally, so I don't really feel like a buckeye. We like it ok here, but will probably not stay here long term. Hubby is in school, and we'd both love to be on the west coat or near mountains. Typical Midwest weather in Ohio, cold winters, hot humid summers (though not as bad a Louisiana I sure!), and too short lovely spring and fall.

I'm not tracking today, but feel like I've eaten well. Oh, and new low for me this morning:happydance: 153.4!!!


----------



## jumpingo

yay ohio!:haha: i'm originally from NE ohio, but moved to tokyo 10 years ago. then met my husband and got married, so the japan gig will be up this october and i think we are moving back to ohio...likely columbus! (1st choice is denver but we can't afford it...:sad1:)

so, my cough is _still_ hanging on and my lower abs are so sore from it. blah.

i went for a walk yesterday. baymax was fussy and i didn't know what else to do. my friend joined me and carried her the whole way. (note to self: put socks on your baby so you don't feel like a horrible mother half way around the neighborhood in the cold!:dohh::roll:) it was just one lap, so somewhere just under a mile, but more than i've done otherwise!:haha:

i have been meaning to take a photo too, but just never do. i agree you look more toned in the second photo!:bodyb:

had a healthy dinner last night but then proceeded to eat a bunch of candy afterward. oh well, will try again today!


----------



## kmr1763

Haha Elma, I doubt my sister felt like a Buckeye too...
She just loved their graduate program. Long gone from there now and back in Louisiana. Congrats on the scale!! It's really moving for you!!!
We have the same thoughts, of eventually leaving this place and head to somewhere new. Montana has always been a dream of my spouse, but I've got this idealized view of New England in my head! But we bought our house three years ago, so we are here for a few more years at least. How did you like fitness blender? I have to say I really like them. And they have such a great range of videos, you really can pump it up if you want or do something lighter if that's what you want for the day!

Jump-- good walk! I've been bad about trying to get out with both babies. I always tell myself to go before the big one gets off the bus, but by that time of day I just want to relax and be done for the day. 
I totally was off my diet yesterday again. Hubby got a damn vanilla malt, my weakness when I was pregnant. And then the Girl Scouts hit us as we were coming out of the store. And damn birthday cake again! I should probably dispose of it today. I think I will. Doing fitness blender today, some core and then Madonna arms video because I thought it was pretty good! I pulled out my husband's pull up bar the other day and can't budge myselfnhaha I have a sad lack of upper body strength. 

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## ElmaWG

Jump, that would be pretty cool if you moved to Columbus! If so we should definitely get the babies together for a play date. One of the best things I can say about Columbus is that there are SO many great family and kid friend things to do all year long.

Kmr, like your husband I also would love to move to Montana. My family has vacationed there many times, and I'm very in love with it. And I have a very good friend who lives right outside Yellowstone. If I could find a good job in one of the college towns, I'd move there in a heartbeat. Though we also recently bought a house here, we'll be here for a few more years most likely. 

Well, I was very eager to weigh in this morning after my good workout yesterday and eating well all weekend, but DH took the battery out of the scale cause the ear thermometer need a battery so we could watch DSs fever yesterday. No work out for me today, but on my feet all day at work, and gonna meet my calorie goal. 

And fitness blender is awesome! I picked a "quiet" workout, which is just what I needed while the boys napped. I searched for low impact workouts cause my toe still won't tolerate jumping, and there were many to choose from. I'm hoping to find the motivation to wake up extra early (5am?) a few days a week so get more work outs in. Otherwise I just don't think I'll be able to get the exercise in during my busy days.


----------



## kmr1763

Phew, that is motivation! I have to wake up at five thirty to get my oldest ready for school, and I have to have my two morning coffees before I can even get myself moving lol. I did a core workout (fitness blender ab blaster) and arms (YouTube Madonna arms, it takes five pound and three pound Dumbbells but omg good arm workout!) today. Not sure what I'm feeling tomorrow. It's cardio day, might try jogging or might do Cize because jogging is boring. Maybe tomorrow I'll feel more pumped. I had a nice three am wake up because my two year old wanted mommy milkies while my squish was eating. Oy. 
I got on the scale this morning and saw a new low, very exciting! 128.0! If I see this sucker hit 127.X I'll be doing a happy dance! 
Okay I'm signing off for the night haha. Bout to lay this baby down and try to get my sleep on! Maybe babies won't wake me up tonight. Yeah right.


----------



## ElmaWG

Today I fell off the wagon. Ate way too many sweets and def didnt wake up at 5am to excersise. Tomorrow is my day!


----------



## kmr1763

Just get back on! I know I have been hit up by the Girl Scouts and been enjoying more than my share! Didn't exercise yesterday, got woken up by the kids at four am and I just spent the day exhausted. Now I was up again this morning at 4:30, but I'm not letting that be an excuse today. As soon as the boy is on the bus I'm getting my workout on! It's cardio day, so I'll be doing that not sure if run or fitness blender, probably fitness blender and burpees lol. Will update when done. My abs are still SUPER sore from the fitness blender ab blaster workout. So check that one out! It's mostly floor work!


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies! I hope all is well! 

I did my cardio yesterday but I did a crap job and felt guilty so I did a short ab workouts it too. Today is strength training so I'm going to be doing legs and abs. Think I will combine the two that got me really sore, but we'll see what happens, that will be like an hour workout. 

Hope I hear from some of you today!


----------



## ElmaWG

I have not been successful at waking up early to exercise this week. I did do half a fitness blender workout after work today..then the baby woke up so I had to end it early. Bummer. 

I've been eating well during the day, but eating ice cream in the evenings. Been too busy to track calories, so not sure what the net result has been. I told DH that starting Monday, no more sweets in the house (for a few weeks anyways). There's some gelato in the freezer that I must eat in the mean time. :thumbup: also, I made a big batch of yummy chili last night, so I've got a yummy easy healthy dinner in store for tonight. :thumbup::thumbup:

Scale still has no batteries, so I haven't weighed in for a while. Sure hope I see a new low when I finally get around to changing it.


----------



## kmr1763

I'm sorry you're having trouble finding time to exercise! I honestly can't imagine trying to balance work, AND kids, AND maintaining the motivation to exercise in between. You are superwoman! 

I've polished off all the Girl Scout cookies in my house thank goodness, but ironically I have weighed in at an all new low today!! 
127.4!!!!!!
Holy crap! How funny too, I was gearing up to weigh and I said to myself, I feel like I weigh 127 today. And what do you know! Haha. We dragged out husbands pull up bar a few weeks ago and I've been dangling from it now and again trying to will myself to do a pull up. Well yesterday I gave a little jump and got em! I'm calling it my halfway pull up, once I get to a certain point I can crank it out. 

I did abs today same as the other day. I petered out a bit early though I'm still sore from the last one and my legs are sore from yesterday. Besides in a bit of a hurry because I have to head to the local feed store because husband finally agreed to......

Backyard chickens!!! Woohoo! I'm beyond excited and have been researching and researching. I want to go see if they have chicks out yet and how to go about ordering specific breeds, price out things like watering cans and feed trays, warming lamps, et. I'm sooooop excited haha. 

Okay signing off. Hope to hear from you ladies!


----------



## ElmaWG

Congrats on the new low! And raising chickens, wow, that sounds ambitious. But I bet it will be a lot of fun. 

No Girl Scout cookies here, thank goodness. I've been eating too much ice cream instead. There was a great sale on gelato and DH bought 3 yummy pints a few day ago. I happy to say we finished the last of it last night. I Monday I'm going to begin a no sugar week. 

Still haven't weighted in in a while. But I did wake up early to work out 2 days I a row!! Yesterday did a fitness blender cardio, after which I attempted the 10 minute abs. That was a joke! I could not do it at all! This morning I kind of made up my own workout, while cleaning the kitchen and making coffee. But it felt good. Hoping today and tomorrow to get out for a walk with my boys, with baby in the carrier for extra calorie burn!

Hope all your weekends are off to a good start.


----------



## kmr1763

Good for you! It really does feel good to get it done! Yeah glad the cookies are out of reach, they are twice the guilt of my normal night time sweet snack lol. I'm not sure what our plans are for the day. It will be something to do with chickens or out backyard projects. I feel very springy. Off day for me today. See you later ladies!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies! Very quiet this weekend! I took the weekend off but not really, hubby and I got busy on outdoor projects that we have been putting off over the winter (finish paving out back patio). Which required tons of shoveling and heavy lifting, so even though I didn't work out I still worked out lol. Back is really coming along, once we get finished with patio I can make our back porch look so much better, hang some outdoor xurtains, landscape a bit. Next project is fixing our fence that we hurriedly out up when we bought the house, and then when that's complete hubby says he will build my coop. Lol sorry I'm so super excited about that coop!!

I hope you ladies all had a wonderful weekend! It was beautiful here. Jumping back in today probably with strength training because it's easier for me after off days. I have been skimping on calorie counting lately, but I'm not a bad eater, although calories add up quickly! 

Check in with me ladies! Even if you fell off the wagon, even if you have been off the wagon for awhile. We are not here for judgement but for healthy motivation and encouragement!


----------



## jumpingo

haven't been at my computer much, and hate bnb-ing from my phone (which is actually about to die:dohh:) but maybe will check back in after baymax goes to sleep!


----------



## ElmaWG

Second weekend in a row with a stomach bug in the house. Baby was sick on Saturday, and then yesterday evening I got sick. And then ds1 threw up in the middle of the night too. So he and I are home today (baby is better and at daycare thankfully). I'm so sick of this, I feel like for the last 3 weeks at least one family member has been sick. 

So, no excersise for me since sat morning, which is a bummer cause I was on a roll. But at least I haven't been eating too much!


----------



## ElmaWG

New low for me today! 153.0. So close to the 152's. And actually, then I'm practically into the 140's. So I'm feeling good about this :happydance: I think in a month I'll be able to fit into some of my pre-preg clothes!!!

Finally completely over this stomach bug, and so are all my boys. I got a pretty good workout in this morning. It seemed to give me some extra energy at work in the AM, though I was dragging by this afternoon. I've eaten well so far, though once again I have not been logging my calories. I think I'm just not going to have the time or motivation to do on the weekdays anymore.


----------



## kmr1763

So happy for your new low! And glad you are all feeling better! I do find that once I get my workout in I tend to have more pep in my step through the day! And the earlier I do it the better. 

Sorry I have been awol! My phone broke and I have been waiting for a new one to arrive. And mobile phone is how I bnb lol! I took the weekend off from working out and hubby and I finished our back patio that has been in the works for months. Got a pretty decent workout in this am but we will see what the soreness level is tomorrow. 

We are having terrible flooding here, the worst I've ever seen in the 30 years of my living in this area. Homes are under water, state of emergency in my parish, it's just absolutely shocking. My parents live on the lake and the water is almost in their back door.... Hopefully the rain expected tonight doesn't top it off, but the stubborn folk wouldn't pack it up and evacuate to my house. Crazy!

Will update in the morning. I didn't like not bnbing it really is an accountability thread, and when I don't get on I slack a bit. So I will log in daily! (Personal oath lol)


----------



## kmr1763

Well I was on yesterday but didn't update &#55357;&#56849; I had a new low myself yesterday! 126.6! ! I did an arm circuit yesterday and booooy are they sore this morning. And that's just doing fitness a blender! Wish I had more Dumbbells, I only have a set of 2s and a set of 5s and husband's 30. I imagine my stuff is going to start feeling pretty light soon!

Hope you all are doing well. I have a feeling we've lost most of you :(


----------



## jumpingo

you haven't lost me completely! i read and try to get motivated from reading your posts:friends: but things have been busy lately; baymax and i are leaving for the states tomorrow!:shock:

as for working out, not doing much. my husband and i took a walk around the neighborhood tonight. mostly just what will likely be coined a "talk walk," whichh was nice because i will miss him while we're gone. 

there's a relatively new yoga studio in my hometown though, so when i am there i am hoping to try aerial yoga and maybe get in a piyo class.:thumbup: i haven't weighed myself in weeks but i feel like i have lost weight, so am riding that for now.:haha:

sounds like a lot of new lows, so congrats to everyone on that!:bodyb:


----------



## ElmaWG

Have a fun and safe trip, jump! How long will your visit be? Hopefully you'll get to catch up with family and friends. 

I was down to 151.6 this morning. Got up early, but didn't think I had the motivation to do much more that sit on the couch drinking coffee. But the weigh in got me motivated! Tried two new shorter Fitness Blenders. Legs and standing abs. Standing abs wasnt too hard, more of cardio really, but that short legs routine has my legs super shakey. 

This will be a bad eating weekend for me, so I'm glad I started off with a good work out. We're having friends over for dinner two nights in a row. Tonight there will def be a yummy desert involved. PLUS, DS1 is getting his first real salon haircut today, and we'll celebrate by getting ice cream afterwards. (Basically a bribery :haha:) so def too much sugar for me today!


----------



## kmr1763

Lol how old is DS1? I remember ds's first cut which was just a trim,
I couldn't bear to trim off his curls. He was adorable!! He was over two when I finally brought him in to cut it short, still regret it! Lol. Dd1 is two bid and looks a ragamuffin half the time but it will be a long while before any cutting! Probably will wait until she asks for it! 

I find it ironic that I stopped counting calories and then my standstill at 128 ended. Maybe I wasn't eating enough with breastfeeding and was hindering my own loss... I don't know, but I'm not pigging out just not being as careful and seeing the scale move again so yay! 

I'm contemplating going out and getting some plants for the back around the patio we just finished. Our backyard hasn't seen any landscaping since we bought the house. I'm also trying to decide if I want to order chicks online from a hatchery or
If I want to wait until we are finished with our coop and then go from there. Lol unknown you guys are completely uninterested in chickens but I'm outrageously excited about it lol.


----------



## jumpingo

not uninterested in chickens over here!:winkwink: i follow someone on instagram who has ducks and i totally want to have ducks in the backyard someday!! are ducks and chickens sort of similar in keeping as backyard pets...? possibly!:shrug::haha:

we'll be in florida for a week (to see my grandparents and my parents and aunt and uncle are also coming) then my parents will fly with me and baymax to ohio for a week. will see lots of family friends but i don't have many friends in the area (that's what happens when you live abroad for 10 years i guess!:haha:) but my brother and his wife are an hour away, so they will come for the weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## kmr1763

I imagine they are at least somewhat similar! I see a lot about ducks when I research coops and hatcheries but of course I don't pay attention because I'm chicken crazy. I've wanted them for years but husband finally gave his green light and now I'm in read and research mode! I've even designed the coop for my spouse to build. I need to fine tune it and then it's a go for building!

I did a quick legs and abs today, I tried standing Abs elms but it was too much like cardio lol so I just went for a ten minute abs! My arms are sooooo sore from the arms I did yesterday


----------



## kmr1763

I posted too soon :/I'm glad we haven't lost you! And yeah a lot happening keep you busy busy! Where at in Florida? We did Disney in November and it was thebooooomb!


----------



## ElmaWG

I was so confused when I woke up this morning. Clock in the bed room said one time, and clock in the kitchen said a different time. I knew daylight savings started today, but I had no idea which time was "right". In my state of extreme sleep deprivation (both boys conspired to keep me up most of the night :dohh:) I just couldn't figure out the "math" :haha: in any case, I was awake, and somehow had the energy (thank you precious coffee) to get a good cardio workout in. I worked up a real good sweat :thumbup:


----------



## kmr1763

High five! Lol yes I woke up amazed I had slept in til eight, started bopping around and cleaning up then saw all the clocks :Doh: 
I didn't work out today, everyone is home, off day then! It's beautiful out after all this terrible rain and flooding, kids are outside running in the sprinkler, making some pasta for dinner that I'm excited about. Good day!


----------



## ElmaWG

I got up early again this morning to workout. I do love me some fitness blender at 5:30 in the morning :thumbup: I think this makes 5 times in the last week. I feel really good about that. But I don't feel so great about how I've been eating. I think it's a combination of the exercising increasing my appetite, and the fact that I'm not tracking calories, but I really am eating a lot more than a couple weeks ago. I feel like I want to eat all the time :dohh:

On a possibly related side note, I pump at work, and the last two dAys, I've easily pumped 4 oz more milk than last week. And I could have gotten more. Not sure if maybe I'm more hungry cause I'm making more milk, or if I'm making more milk cause I'm eating all the time. :shrug:

I'm scared to weigh in. But I will tomorrow. If it's bad news, at least it will help me get motivated to get my act together. 

How's everyone doing? Kmr, were your parents able to avoid major flooding to their home?


----------



## ElmaWG

Weighed in this morning, and feeling discouraged because it was 3 pounds higher than I was expecting. I don't really think I've "gained" all that weight, but with how bad I've been eating, some could be a real gain. I have been working out pretty hard, so maybe a bit of muscle weight? That's probably just wishful thinking. 

I took the morning off this today. Thought I could use the extra sleep and I Didn't want to over do it ( been a bit sore for a few days.) but baby got me up at 5:15 anyways. But it was still nice to just sit and drink my coffee and relax.


----------



## ElmaWG

Got a great workout in early this morning. I'm not going to weigh in for a few days since it's been making me feel discouraged. I'll loving working out, so I'm just going to keep at it and not worry about my exact weight for a bit. 

I really do need to work on my eating though. DH keeps bringing home ice cream and other yummy treats. My bad eating is not entirely his fault, but I have such a hard time saying no to sweets, and also with portion control. And he knows this. My dad is visiting this weekend, so I'm sure we'll be eating out a lot :dohh: but come Monday, I will be be making a focused effort to track calories again (that really motivates me...when I can find the motivation to do it!) and drop the sweets for a couple weeks. 

I hope all you ladies have a great Friday!


----------



## ElmaWG

Very quiet on here lately. 

Not much to report here. Dad is in town so been eating too much and not working out. I'll try to get early tomorrow to get a work out in. Would have this morning, but I got almost not sleep last night, so decided to have a rest day instead. 

Have a great rest of your weekend ladies.


----------



## kmr1763

Omg I am so annoyed I just wrote a huge response and it didn't go through! I'm sorry I've been absent, my three month old has been super rashy, so we have been doctoring this week, i have been landscaping the back, and ds's birthday was today, it has been a busy week!

I don't pump much but when I feel hungry I eat. You don't want to mess with supply! I assume it means baby is growth spurting and listen to my body. 

Don't feel discouraged over weight. Firstly weight is just a number. If you feel good and you feel like you're making progress, you are. Secondly, muscle weighs more than fat. So if you're working out and gaining muscle, you might see no loss or even a gain. So just keep on!


----------



## ElmaWG

Sorry your LO is rashy. Is it eczema or something else? Hopefully she's feeling some relief soon. 

I was awake at 5 am this morning, and thought about getting up to work out. But I decided I needed the sleep more since I had another poor night sleep. I'm SO glad I opted for sleep rather than exercise cause both my boys slept past 7:45 so I did too. That's the latest I've slept since the baby's been born! 

Today will probably be another too much food too little excersise day since we'll be running around town with my dad. But I'm back on the wagon tomorrow, I swear!


----------



## loeylo

I'm still checking in with you ladies, but I have majorly fallen off the wagon. We are having a stressful time at home and I'm back to work (a phased return but back properly at the end of April) so I guess meeting my goal by July isn't going to happen. 

I'm so worried about it, I'm currently slightly overweight but my whole family struggle with their weight. I don't want to end up with so much to lose that it seems impossible. 

My OH has also been put on tablets which majorly increase his appetite. He is eating nearly double his normal intake! Every time he goes out he comes back with food for us both. Its so hard!


----------



## ElmaWG

Loeylo, I'm sorry to hear that you're struggling,mand I especially sympathize with having a husband with a huge appetite. That's rough. 

I've also been struggling since going back to work. I think it's ok to fall off the wagon from time to time. As long as you eventually find the motivation to get back on you will see progress. Though it's frustrating when we don't meet our goals in the time frame we'd hoped for.


----------



## kmr1763

^^ I agree here. Don't expect to never fall off, just get back on when it happens! I've been working out, not eating as well. Signed up for my first 5k and then about twenty minutes later signed up for another on lol so better start prepping for those. No new lows, in fact haven't seen my newest low since the day I got it. I think not watching my calories is catching up to me! Might have to start it back up again, or if I start feeling brave maybe I'll try 21 day fix. 

Doctor seems to think my LO's rash is cradle cap gone wild. I'm not sure. It hasn't gone away with the meds we were given but is better than it was.

I've gone chicken crazy. Spending my free time researching chickens and coops and care and what not. My husband keeps telling me we will work on a coop and then cops out. I'm getting fed up with him! If he doesn't cough it up soon we will be buying something really expensive! 

Okay my check in for the day. Both babies are asleep for once and I feel like dozing.


----------



## ElmaWG

Cradle cap gone crazy, huh? That sounds bizarre. I hope it settles down. 

The chickens sound like they'll be a lot of fun for you, once the coop gets figured out. I'm hoping to get some yard projects going soon now that the weath is warming. We moved into this house in December, so this will be our first chance to do some gardening and landscaping. I could really get into it--I love getting my hands dirty--but I'm worried I won't have enough to free time to see my plans through. But I'm def gonna try?

My weight is still a bit above my previous low, but headed in the right direction. I've been counting calories for the last couple days again, so that's helping. Also got great workouts in yesterday and today. I am sore! :happydance:


----------



## kmr1763

I am sore too. I did legs the other day (not really sore, obviously going to have to start getting to the gym soon) but then did a bunch of sit ups and timed myself and now my abs are killing me haha. Arms are slightly sore. I keep forgetting to favorite the fitness blender videos that I really like so I get crappy workouts doing alternates after I give up trying to find the right video. 

Just choose low maintenance stuff as far as gardening goes.. Then you will have minimal upkeep! We just finished our back patio and I finally got some shrubs in and fabric and mulch, our back is finally starting to look lived in (never buying new construction again). But I don't have a green thumb so even if I wanted to get creative everything would probably just die. I like the idea of burying pots through the garden and then planting seasonal annuals in them, then just yanking and doing something else when they go. This is our third year in this house and its taken awhile to landscape the front, decorate the inside and paint to my hearts content! So it was time to get out back. I could go on and on about chickens lol so I won't start.

Feel like I need to get back on track with calories as well!


----------



## jumpingo

have been in the states for a week and a half, which means NO watching what i'm eating, but lots of out and about with errands. my parents' car is so high, lifting the carseat into the base and out is a full workout!:haha:

i am trying to go to an aerial yoga class today; hopefully there's room! i'll let you all know how it goes!:thumbup:


----------



## ElmaWG

Hope you made it to that yoga, jump. Uh...what exactly is aerial yoga? Is it exactly what the name implies? 

Just a quick check in today. Didn't eat so great yesterday. Lost track of calories as the day got busy, but I'm sure I went way over goal. Woke up this morning even more sore than yesterday, so did a light workout just to warm up the muscles and then did some stretching. Felt so good :thumbup: these fitness blender workouts really have me feeling Stoner :happydance:


----------



## kmr1763

I hate cardio. I have just realized that we just don't mesh. That being said, I feel like cardio is in my future this morning. Haven't done any in awhile, and I just got and email to pick up my first 5k registration packet! This one is a family run, not quite sure how it works with kids. Was planning on possibly wearing my youngest, then hey to do with big ones? I'm not sure lol. I didn't think that one out all the way. 

My muscles are getting less and less sore with my workouts. I don't think the gym is feasible yet, my three month old loves the boob too much. So maybe I should invest in heavier weights. Ugh. I don't know we will see. I was thinking of doing an ab challenge, is anyone feeling up to that? No tools required! Let me know!


----------



## loeylo

I'm feeling a bit better about it all now. Having to buy size 14 (UK, not US! I think that is a 10 in US sizes) really gave me a kick up the butt. I was a UK 10 up to about 18 months ago when I had an ectopic pregnancy, I was pretty much house bound for ages, far longer than my c-section anyway, and I went up a clothes size. Planned on losing it and then fell pregnant again, now I have the baby weight to lose too. 

Today I have had banana and strawberries with fat free yoghurt, then a skinny cappuccino. Got some veggies roasting for lunch because they needed used. 

I need brain energy as I'm studying for a job interview. Its for a permanent teaching job, I applied for 8 last year, was interviewed for 7 of them and didn't get any! I was obviously pregnant and I'm hoping that went against me rather than my actual answers. I don't have much to add to what I had last year since I have been on mat leave, but I actually felt like they went well last year!

I have been doing lots of walking. I pushed the pram through Glasgow (its a pretty hilly city) for four hours yesterday. My legs are fine but my arms ache! 

Family have been banned from buying Easter eggs for me. My mum bought me some small chocolate bars which I will use as the odd treat. They are only 100 calories each so that's fine. 

Kmr - I really want chickens! My mum and dads old house was perfect for it as well, but they wouldn't let me. My garden is way too small and I think my dog would eat them, plus we have a lot of neighboring houses close by and I think they might be a bit annoyed, lol!


----------



## ElmaWG

Loeylo, glad you're feeling more motivated. I tried banning Easter candy from the house, and DH seemed to be on board. But then he brought home 6 bags of candy! So of course, me having no will power, I've been eating way too much candy yesterday and today :growlmad:

I did get in a solid workout this morning, and a walk in the evening with baby in the carrier. Legs are shot. I've been trying so many fitness blender cardio workouts, but I keep coming back to the first one I ever did. Time to start trying more strength based off he's. 


Kmr, I might be up for an abs challenge in the near future, but not right away. Unlike you, I'm still getting quite sore with my workouts, especially my abs. I could still feel it this morning from a workout I did Thursday. It's the damn bicycle crunches and side planks that did me in :wacko: I hope you got that cardio in yesterday (or was that two days ago?). What about it do you hate?


----------



## kmr1763

I swear I write back and then my post gets deleted. So it looks like I haven't been on in days, when really I wrote a post Saturday and it was deleted. I need to stop responding on my phone and get on my computer!

Loe-- we just got our coop in the yard and I'm painting it and we are prepping to build a pen for them! Probably this week headed to pick some chicks up!! I'm beyond excited it's been a long time wish! 
I'm glad you're feeling motivated! Just stick to it! Check in every day! Start exercising small. Just try to do stuff every day until it starts becoming routine. 

I got hit by the easter bunny too.... And it's really just the damn Reese's eggs that get me. They have always been my favorite lol. I think I didn't work out Saturday or Sunday. Husband was off both days and these are the times we can really get busy on the yard. Probably thighs and butt today maybe some sit ups just to hit abs a bit too. My calves are STILL sore from the cardio I did Friday. I'm not sure what I did that hurt lol! 
Elma, share your favorite cardio workout! Maybe I'll like it! I don't know why I don't like it. Maybe it's just boring... And getting supernout of breath. But I need to get to it because if there was a zombie apocalypse I would probably get eaten (although hubby says he would save me). 

Sharing pic of our new coop. It's being painted a light grey right now and will have white trim.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kmr1763

Did legs yesterday and only slightly sore this morning. Arms and abs this morning? Or might just do a big abs video, they need love. Hope you ladies are doing good this morning!!


----------



## ElmaWG

I am doing good! New low today: 151.6. Or maybe it ties a previous low. Either way, feels like progress, which I really need after this long plateau. Too bad I'm gonna go eat a piece of ice cream cake to celebrate My big boy's half birthday. Like I really need this after all the Easter candy over the weekend. :dohh:

Maybe I'll get a quick workout in before the cake,,,,


----------



## jumpingo

Elma, i made it to the aerial yoga class and it was AWESOME! i am now back in japan, but wish there was somewhere here to do it! it's basically big hammocks that hang from the ceiling and you wrap them around yourself to hang upside down or use your arms to pull up and kick your legs up to do different poses in the air. if you do a google image search for "aerial yoga," there are a lot of pictures that come right up to give you a good idea. i was really sore afterward, and there were a lot of things i couldn't do (hello non existent abs!:dohh:) but i had so much fun.:thumbup: i wanted to do a second class, the only other one offered while i was in the states, but it got cancelled.

i also weighed myself and up 2 pounds after two weeks of absolute gluttony!:dohh: hopefully now that i'm home, should be easier. and aerial yoga inspired me to get back to working out (and two new workout outfits don't hurt, either!:winkwink:)


----------



## kmr1763

Oh that's awesome Elma!! New lows rock!!

And omg jump that sounds sooooo fun. Of course I doubt anything cool lik that exists here in the sticks! I hope your vacation was awesome!

I'm up like two lbs from my lowest low. I attribute it to not counting calories. I still want to be a milf, I should probably start counting again! Or at least eating like I waswhen I was counting! I didn't get a workout in today, I drove to the town over to get baby chicks! Brought home four happily situated in my garage now. My friend loaned me t25 which I have heard some awesome things about so I'm going to give atry tomorrow!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh I was really motivated for a workout this morning, but DH conspired against me. My usual routine, when I can swing it, is to wake up early, have a nice quick cup of coffee ASAP, and then get my workout in. But last night DH set up the coffee maker, but he left the carafe out! So 7 cups of coffee spilled out of the top of the coffee maker all over the counter, floor, and into a bunch of drawers :growlmad:

So no workout for me today. Bummer. But I ate fairly well during the day. Evenings are my downfall. So wish me luck that I can stay in control and eat a reasonable dinner.


----------



## kmr1763

Omg what a morning! I have done that before in the drunken-like stupor of right when I wake up! Or popped in a k-cup and the forgot to put my mug under the brewer! 

I tried t-25 yesterday and blugh! It was cardio but I sucked! Now tomorrow we have our first five k as a family (my first one period!) and I'm nervous about it. Hoping the newest one tolerates the jogging stroller and we can get it done with minimal fuss! Aside from worrying about that I'm excited!! 

Hope all is well ladies!


----------



## ElmaWG

Kmr, how did the 5 k go? Did your older kids do it with you in a stroller? Or just baby? I've been trying baby in the carrier lately, but he still will only tolerate it for short periods. 

Jump, are you getting back into your routine now that your back home? Did your baby do ok with the flights?

No workout for me this morning, but I know I'll be active all day. May go to a parade later. I got a good workout in yesterday, and still a bit sore, so maybe for the best that I don't over do it today. 

I'm upping my calorie goal on myfitnesspal by 200 calories since I've realized I'm pumping 10 more oz at work that I was 5 weeks ago. Which is crazy, but it explaines why I'm always so hungry and can't ever meet my calorie goal. I think if I have a goal I can actually meet, I'll be more more motivated to eat well and count my calories. I really want to keep this weight loss going!


----------



## kmr1763

I stopped calorie counting because I felt hungrier than normal and figured it was my body telling me my body needed more. So definitely listen and eat like you need to, making milk is hard work! And I seriously am amazed by you working nursing mamas, it's so much harder on you! I'm in awe! 

5k went great! The whole family did it, my six year old walked and my two year old and squish strolled. We did really great. We finished in right around 40 minutes which isn't too bad considering my oldest got very whiney and tired at the end so no more jogging for the last mile or so. That was my workout for today! Hubby is off tomorrow and we will finish working on the run for the chickens tomorrow. So another off day lol. T25 again on Monday! 

Finished 5k pic for you ladies. Husband has the audacity to look like a 5k model.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ElmaWG

You look pretty great yourself! And you have a lovely family (well can't really see the baby, but I'm sure she is too). It's really impressive you did this only a few months after having a baby..and with all the kids in tow to boot! Man, I really need to get out for a jog one of these days.

Not much to report here. Didn't weigh in, didnt workout, didn't track. But I have eaten sensibly and been quite active all day. Also fit into a pair of pre pregnancy jeans :happydance: :thumbup: even got them buttoned comfortably. :haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Awesome!!! It's always such a good feeling seeing progress!! 

Off day yesterday and boy did I need it. My legs are super sore! Especially those shin splints, that front of your shins where you don't realize you have muscles lol. Still sire today so will do arms and abs. I have to say the double jogger did great. The baby slept for most of the run and my older daughter just enjoyed the scenery. That was my first time taking them out in it and now I have no excuse not to do it again. Next 5k coming up end of May I believe and will be doing it with a friend, no kids this time. Hoping to get a better time, ours was about 40 minutes with all the kiddos. 

Already finished two cups of coffee today and itching for another. Darn spring break had me sleeping in and tough getting back into the swing!


----------



## kmr1763

Well I did not workout yesterday but will today. My shin muscles are STILL sore. Will do arms and abs, it's a nice way to get back into the groove. I've been so busy working on this coop that I've let myself get distracted from workout out and I don't like it! I have these awesome quad muscles and biceps that I've never had before really and I don't want to lose them! For real though I've got some rocks in my thighs! Love it!!

Hope all is well with everyone! Beautiful day here in the deep south!


----------



## ElmaWG

Good job on your quad rocks :haha: I'm feeling like my legs are also getting strong from all these fitness blender workouts. All the aerobic ones I do are pretty heavy on squats and squat-like move. I'm always feeling the burn by the end. 

Speaking of feeling strong, the ad I was forced to watch before the fitness blender workout video this morning was for an nbc show called "strong" which seems to be about training women to be strong badasses, as a reality show. I was kinda interested, even though I'm not usually into that kinda show. But just watching the preview made m want to lift some weights! 

Well I worked out this morning. Good.
Ate two donuts a bit later. Bad.


----------



## kmr1763

.hahha can donuts ever really be bad? That makes me want some now. 
I did arms only yesterday no abs (shame). Will do legs today and probably some abs even if it's just sit ups because they have been neglected. My legs are finally not sore any more from the 5k! Probably should start jogging with the stroller BEFORE my next 5k so that I'm a little more prepped. Ouch those shin splints!


----------



## ElmaWG

Only have a minute to write, but wanted to brag about my new low: 149.8!! Hello 140s, I've missed you!

Also , those pre pregnany pants I said fit into. I wore them to work yesterday and ripped a hole in them when squatting down to pick something up.:dohh:


----------



## jumpingo

way to go on the new low!:thumbup:

we are back from our first vacation with baby...weather sucked and i became frustrated/disappointed at how little we were able to do. i missed the conveniences of home (mostly things to keep baymax occupied with) but she slept in the carrier and in makeshift "beds" on the floor of our hotel rooms and was a great traveler.

i am short tempered since being home and am stressing about getting things made for an upcoming craft fair. my husband just plays video games all day and i am constantly interrupted to take care of baymax. sigh...

ANYWAY, i think we are going to the gym in the morning. i'll just do the ellipitcal and some stretching/yoga type stuff and maybe a little bit of free weights. gotta get back on the bandwagon!:dohh: but i know i will feel better overall if i work out.:bodyb:


----------



## kmr1763

Awesome new low Elma! That's amazing! Jealous of the new low, I'm hovering since I stopped counting calories! And I've been slacking on the workouts! Didn't yesterday, I just got my two year old registered for music class and they started yesterday
So for the next eight weeks Thursday will be off days. Today did a legs and some sit ups and then walked/jogged my road which is about a mile. 

Jump im sorry you're having trouble! I feel like most times the dad gets off easier than the mom. It's completely unfair. But don't worry about the vacay. You adapt soon enough to doing things with kids or trading off so the adults can do adult things without the kids. I was pregnant when we went to Disney world in November and I couldnt even trade off. What a jip!


----------



## ElmaWG

Yep, dads get off easy in most families I think. DH watches quite a bit of tv and finds time to watch entire movies, and surfs the web ALL THE TIME. He's always sending me links to funny things he finds on the web. 

Aside from a small bit of B&Bing (only when feeding baby), and occasional online shopping (for necessities) I get no leisurely computers time. Some days if I'm lucky I get 30 minutes of tv after kids are asleep. I am constantly busy the rest of the day. There is ALWAYS laundry, or dishes, or something else pressing to be done. DH doesn't notice or doesn't care.

Good luck getting back on the bandwagon, jump. You can do it! Even if it's smaller workouts here and there, you'll feel better. Kmr, God job witht the workout today! Keep pushing towards that new low. 

I'd love to get a jog in, but snow here today! And I work out at 5:30 am during the week, too dark for me to be comfortable running outside. I got some good stretching in today. That might be all for me.


----------



## kmr1763

Omg snow. It's been in the seventies and even eighties here! I even sweat when I head outside! I did a t25 video yesterday (very cardio oriented blugh) and nothing today. Had a rough night with DD1, she just flips when I'm nursing baby in the middle of the night when SHE wants to nurse. 

DH just bought me a nice weber grill and I'm grilling burgers and hot dogs tonight. It's going to be my summertime cooking go-to I think! And nice because it's a healthy way to cook! I did chicken on the grill the first night, burgers last night and more tonight because we had tons of food. I'm excited to master this new (to me) cooking method!


----------



## ElmaWG

Grilling sounds nice. Nice weather where you actually want to grill outside sound nice too. I'm ready for spring to arrive and stay, cause I'm itching to be out enjoying the outdoors. 

I am beyond tired tonight. Baby has been waking up way too much the last few nights, and I worked out pretty hard this morning. So I'll be heading to bed as soon as the boys are asleep. What I wouldn't give for a solid 4 hours of uninterrupted sleep.

I did start today tracking calories, but lost track at some point. Probably when I started snacking constantly. :dohh:


----------



## kmr1763

Grilling was nice! Can't wait to get more groceries in the house so I can experiment some more! 
I did arms and abs yesterday. Both are slightly sore today. My triceps are pretty sad lol. I'm coming to realize that I'm just not going to shed more weight and burn more fat without cardio, maybe some HIIT, and maybe some clean eating thrown in there. I don't WANT to, and part of me says, but you look okay now, do you really need to lose more? I just joined this fitness mom group on Facebook called no excuse moms. It's pretty motivating, you guys should check it out. But these ladies make me want to keep going. And I need so stay motivated! 

Has anyone in here thought about clean eating, meal planning, or 21 day fix? I'm feeling like I might try something.....


----------



## ElmaWG

Clean eating is something I think about a lot actually. I think, why is it so hard?! :haha: actually, as of Monday im going to try 3 weeks of no sugar. I've done it before and felt really good doing it. 

Tell me more about the 21 day fix? 

My weight gain is so painfully slow. Haven't had a low since the day I saw 149.8. Im eating fairly well and Exercising. So I too need to step it up. The weather is finally nice here, so my plan is to get out for some brisk walks with jogging mixed in, gradually more jogging (but don't want to over do it cause of some recurrent injuries). 

I'm crazy busy at home and at work until the first week of May. So stress levels a bit high. But I might be up for a clean eating or exercise challenge around that time.


----------



## jumpingo

i just bought a magazine called Clean Eating at the store tonight! it looked like it had some good meal plans/grocery lists/recipes. i haven't read it yet, but exercise is just not happening, so i have to start eating better if i want to see ANY kind of change.:dohh:

life is hectic with a craft fair coming up next weekend. i am sewing in every free minute i have to hopefully make enough stuff to sell and recoup some of the upfront costs of fabric and supplies. i know i should (for multiple reasons!) go for a walk but it feels like i'm wasting sewing time, but my husband often comes home to a frazzed wife and fussy baby and says, "okay, we're going for a family walk!" and makes us.:haha: so about every other day we walk about a mile. baby steps, right?:shhh::roll:


----------



## ElmaWG

Jump, what are you making for the craft fair? Do you think once it's over, and you have more time, you'll find it easier to get motivated to exercise?

with dS1, when he was old enough to to sit comfortable in the carrier, we went on walks everyday. Nothing long or strenuous, but it was effective in helping me loose weight.


----------



## loeylo

Still checking back on you ladies. We have been away for a few days, at a seaside resort, which has meant that food hasn't been great (although I did spew most of it up due to rollercoasters!) however I did over 30k steps today which makes me mind less. I usually walk a lot (I don't drove) although we didn't have the wee one with us so my arms didn't get their usual workout. I definitely have sore legs from all the walking haha!


----------



## kmr1763

Omggggg I write these long posts and then it somehow gets deleted!!!! I Need to stop posting from my phone!!

I'm starting 21 day fix Monday. I actually just bought some containers on Amazon and will use my regular workouts in co junction. I will write more from my computer when I get time! Stupid deleted post. I had written a novel!


----------



## jumpingo

ElmaWG said:


> Jump, what are you making for the craft fair? Do you think once it's over, and you have more time, you'll find it easier to get motivated to exercise?
> 
> with dS1, when he was old enough to to sit comfortable in the carrier, we went on walks everyday. Nothing long or strenuous, but it was effective in helping me loose weight.

i'm making a little bit of everything. i have a couple small baby quilts, a ton of zippered pouches (great for headphones or chapstick or loose money and credit cards, etc.), a handful of stuffed fabric elephants with big floppy ears, about 20 reversible snap close flannel bandana style drool bibs, some little minkie blankies, a couple buntings...
and once the craft fair is over, yes, i will feel better about going on longer walks and getting out in the (finally!) nice spring weather.:mrgreen:


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow jump, you sound very crafty. Hopefully you see many items at the craft fair. Do you sell on etsy too?

Glad to hear you're still with us loeylo. I feel like whenever I travel I eat like crap. But you got in 30k steps, that major exercise!

Kmr, I'm looking forward to hearing how the 21 day fix goes for you tomorrow. Did you buy the whole program with dvd's

I didn't do any official workouts this weekend. Well I did strap on the running shoes yesterday and went for a 20 min walk with a few very short bursts of jogging. Pace was mellow, I really just wanted to see how my foot and joints would react. Glad to say it felt good, and I still feel good today. I'm think I'll try to fit in more walk/jogs in the coming weeks. I really hope that will get the weight loss going again. I'm feeling stagnant, despite seeming to exercise a lot and generally eating well.


----------



## kmr1763

Okay, I'm FINALLY on my mac. Maybe my post won't delete itself before it's published.

Jump-- I know how it is to be distracted! These chickens and the building of their abode kept me slacking on working out. Finally getting back into daily workouts again.
Loe-- Holy crap! My busiest days are like 12-15K max. So 30K sounds like Disney world! lol!

So I started 21 day fix yesterday! I did NOT buy the program. I found portion containers on Amazon for like 16 bucks. And the food list and whatnot is all online easily found. So I'm pairing the diet and portion control with my regular rotation of workouts. So far? I love it. My husband is doing it with me (the clean eating, not the portion control). Yesterday, here's my menu-- breakfast was overnight oats with strawberries. I wasn't a huge fan, but I'll try other recipes. Lunch was deli turkey wraps with grated cheddar and a dijon vinaigrette, cottage cheese on the side, and a hardboiled egg. Snack was sweet peppers and hummus and strawberries. Dinner was grilled chicken breast, grilled asparagus, and wild rice. I have totally cheated and had my regular coffee, and last night I had a glass of milk and a skinny cow sweet (because damn I have a sweet tooth. Hopefully I can resist the urge tonight, but if not oh well.) I'm feeling pretty good about it, it's not as hard as I thought it would be (except the coffee and sweet craving at night). And you feel really good about what you're eating. If you look into meal prepping, you could do most of the work on Sunday, and then through the week you just grab what you've prepped. I wasn't that organized... So I prep for the day before and that's it. But "21 day fix" eating plan I hope gets us into clean eating mindset and meal prep because it helps you stay on track with eating, rather than mindlessly picking something up on the way home, or grabbing a snack from the pantry. I'll upload pics of our food from my phone. I pinned a TON of recipes, started with familiar things, and I'll work up from here. I totally recommend trying it though. Only twenty one days at first! I even took measurements and before pics so I can compare at the end. That will really tell the tale. 

I'll also send the link for the portion containers I got. 

Okay, posting from the mac is just sooooo much easier!


----------



## kmr1763

Link for containers;
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B016NQZT8M/ref=ya_aw_oh_bia_dp?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It only lets me attach one pic at s time so there's my prep for hubby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow, good for you! That sounds like it takes some serious planning. Hopefully it works for you. At the very least I bet you'll feel good and energized with the clean eating aspect. 

After working my ass off the last week, I had a new low this morning--the first in nearly 2 weeks. 149.4. Only down 0.4 from the previous low, but hey, I'll take it. 

Even though the weight is coming off so so slowly, I'm definitly feeling fitter all around. Some of the fitness blender moves (burped and planks mostly) that used to be at the very limit of my ability are now, maybe not easy, but they don't destroy me.


----------



## loeylo

Ladies, I really need help. I literally look like I did when I was about 4-5 months pregnant. My lower belly is so rounded, the rest of me is okay but my belly is so bad! 

I have meal planned all week, my attitude is eating what I fancy but packed with veggies so things like 80g pasta, 80g mushrooms, 80g broccoli and cauliflower, onion and sweetcorn and carrot all mixed with some tinned tomato etc. - sounds good but it isn't working! 

I'm craving sweet things like never before. I never have a sweet tooth but I'm insatiable with chocolate these days. I nearly had a chocolate bar with my morning coffee! And I have been putting sugar on my cereal every morning which I literally haven't done in about 15 years. 
I'm cutting back on my usual vices, mainly cheese and chips (fries, not American chips lol) and I honestly don't miss them. But a chocolate bar? Cake? Oh yes please! 

Todays food diary:
B - 2 shredded wheat, semi skimmed milk and sugar. Cappuccino sachet.
Snack: Snickers bar and diet coke
Lunch: Leftover pasta (the one I mentioned earlier) with 15g low fat cheddar cheese on top. Diet coke. 

Second lunch: More of above but with no cheese.

Third lunch: Oven chips (fries!) -only a side plate worth but I was craving them so bad!

Snack: Cappuccino sachet

Dinner: Didn't have one (so lunch #3 could be dinner!) 

Snack: We had a family bday so three glasses of wine, a handful of crisps and a slice of chocolate cake.

I totally see where I'm going wrong. The wine and the sweet food. I just cant help it! If I know something is there, I have this voice in my head telling me to take it. I cant ignore it.

Activity wise I don't do much exercise as such but I do walk a lot. Its maybe not enough. I cant go on like this though, I have had to start buying bigger clothes and I'm now wearing wha ti had considered to be a "fat" size since my childhood. 

I have always been uk size 8-10 (US size 4-6) whereas now I'm in UK 12-14 (US 8-10) which looks a lot as jm 5ft 2.5


----------



## kmr1763

Loe-- I'm so sorry! I hate that you are feeling this way. I think you need to really get in the mindset of making a change and then sticking with it. The sweets are not good (fine in moderation, I really recommend low calorie sweets, like skinny cow here in the states) but neither are the carbs, like pasta and potatoes. And UP your water intake. You should be drinking AT LEAST half of your body weight in ounces. I weight 128 and try to drink at least 70 ounces per day.

I'm not a salesman or a beach body coach, but check out the link to the portion control containers I posted. Really. Because it gives you a VISUAL of how much of everything you should be eating in order to lose weight. I guarantee you that if nothing else, just changing your diet and upping your water will get you losing weight. And if you tack on 30 minutes of cardio each day? You'll be looking like one hot mama. 

Get on Facebook and look up the group No Excuse Moms. I love this group, other moms just like you and me who are dieting, working out, and looking straight up hot. That group made me want to 21 day fix and meal plan. 

Elma-- congrats on the new low! I haven't seen on in awhile. lol. Shouldn't have stopped calorie counting but that's okay because we are 21 day fixing it (should I admit that I still drink my coffee as usual in the morning with cream and sugar? This gal can't do ANYTHING without my morning coffee the way I LIKE IT lol). 

It's not really THAT much planning, I'm probably making it sound harder than it needs to sound. I've never been a meal planner. I am more of a let me go and buy a bunch of stuff and then I have on hand what I need to make a large variety of things kind of girl. So just having to pick recipes that are 21 day approved and base my shopping list off of those recipes is way more work than I usually put into a list. But honestly, I should be spending way less money because I'm target shopping. And I feel GOOD about everything I have been putting in my body (except the skinny cow candy I eat at night, but hey, if you try to cut out everything, you're set out to fail.) Every day I've gotten on the scale it's been less than the day before. I'll weigh in today in a bit. Day one was 127.8, then 127.2, then 127.0. Now, that could be just evening out because I was totally gorging before I started knowing I was about to diet. But it could be actual loss. I haven't been working out like I should. Well, I have. Didn't yesterday though because I've been so slack on house cleaning that I took my workout time and just spent it cleaning. It feels better in here. But it feels good. I really like it. I've already run out of things like cottage cheese, greens, fruit... Things that usually last us a week only lasted four days, and that's GOOD. I'll get better with meal planning, it could be as simply as a baked chicken breast and steamed veggies for lunches. It doesn't need to be complicated. Anyway husband is totally in love with having his food all prepped for him and not having to go out to eat. This week we've probably already saved around 50 on just him eating out. 

When I'm all done with these three weeks, I'll post my before and after pics, and before and after stats. Maybe you ladies will do it with me next round. Maybe next round I will be motivated enough to kick my cream and sugar from my coffee.


----------



## kmr1763

125.8! Down two lbs from Monday starting weight of 127.8. Just wanted to quick update.


----------



## jumpingo

elma, i used to have an etsy shop, but it's been "asleep" for several years. i don't want to double list things, so i will likely start up a new shop after the craft fair with whatever doesn't sell tomorrow shock:). and so i'll have somewhere to sell any new stuff i make because i'm getting all inspired.:winkwink:

kmr, sounds like a bit of prep work, but work that pays off in the end when there is healthy snack food and (fairly?) easy to put together dinners. i keep telling myself i'm going to do all this stuff once this craft fair is over!:haha: but seriously, i may join you on round two! can't wait to see the before and afters. love me a good before and after!:haha:


----------



## kmr1763

Yeah it's definitely not as hard as I have made it sound. Now closing in on the end of the first week! everything is easy and could be even easier. I do a lot of raw fresh veggies but could do more steamed frozen, i actually picked up frozen strawberries and blueberries while I was restocking yesterday. And once you get comfortable with what color all the foods are and how many you're supposed to eat each day, it's easy to even mentally plan out what you will have that day or the next. 
I'm a huge fan so far, my hubs even says I look slimmer lol may just be sucking up or motivating me, but it worked. 

Anyway, typing one-handed while four month sleep regression baby nurses so i will check in later on.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI ladies.

Long time no visit for me so I have heaps to catch up on. 

I'm on my phone at the moment so just a quick post.

I am a food addict. Sugar is my problem so I'm also going to try a 21 day sugar detox. 

I'm going to make sure I check in and make this happen. Ughhh I hate being fat. I must do something.


----------



## ElmaWG

Loe, I intend to write a more complete response to you post, since I have some ideas for you. But I can totally relate to so much of what you wrote. If I catch a break today and can sit at the computer, I'll write more.


----------



## kmr1763

Hello ladies! Just checking in. Loe, I hope you're doing okay. Before I got pregnant with number three I was at my largest. 160 lbs, size 12, I've never been there before and never want to be again. I don't even have pictures from then. I have been there, I want you to know! 

I think I need to start doing more cardio. I do strength training most of the time because I like it more. And I've got some pretty good strength going on now where there used to be next to nothing. But I don't think much is going to take this jiggle off besides diet and some cardio. So probably will try to take the babes out in the jogger three days a week. The length of my road and back is one mile so that makes it really simple to a mile, two, three what have you. I know I just need to get in the habit of doing it and then it will come more naturally. Walking/jogging is about the only cardio I like, burpees and jumping jacks suck lol. 

Off days for us the weekend. Even hubby hasn't been going to the gym on the weekends lately. I think we are going to finish getting the coop set up, these birds are getting huge and they need out of my garage!! 
Today is day SEVEN of the 21 day fix. My diet yesterday was-- 21 day fix waffles (which I thought were delish and the rest of my family hated) made of Greek yogurt, oat flour, and mashed banana. Lunch was a big green salad with chicken and sweet peppers. I had cottage cheese for a snack. And then dinner we had steak, mushroom, pepper, and onion kabobs (my husband called them kamikes all night) over a brown rice quinoa blend, it was delish! I am loving clean eating, I have been put nothing processed in my body in almost a week (errrrrrr except the skinny cow sweet before bed) and it feels great. I think I have more energy through the day although my energy level was pretty good before. I'm going to weigh in tomorrow although I'm mevervousnbecause I got that low and then the next day was up a lb from that low, which is obviously why you shouldn't weigh in daily. 

Okay long enough of a post. Can you tell I'm getting some unusual alone time? Have a good day ladies!


----------



## jumpingo

craft fair is over! i have some custom orders to work on, but no strict deadline, so i am hoping to start walking 2-3 miles a day with baymax starting tomorrow. hoping for good weather!

way to go on the clean eating!:thumbup: i think a skinny cow now and then is much deserved!:winkwink:


----------



## ElmaWG

Kmr, sounds like you are doing amazing! I would love to do this with you if you do another round. 

OMG SLEEP REGRESSION :growlmad: :growlmad: :growlmad: I want my "good" sleeper back. 

Jump, congrats on the craft fair. Do you feel like it was a success? Good luck and have fun with the baby walks. Baby walks are my favorite exercise ever! Well....maybe....

This weekend has been a mixed bag. Ate a ton of pizza Friday night and haven't had a good workout, but did go for a hike with baby in the carrier yesterday. Really wanted to get a workout in today, but just too busy getting ready for in-law visit and doing some work for my big deadline this week. But I cleaned a lot and held baby a lot (super fussy today, teething? :shrug:) so at least I was pretty active.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi spud, it's good to hear from you again!

So, SUGAR. I love sugar, but I hate sugar. I've spent a lot of time over the last few years thinking about sugar. I've concluded I have a very real sugar addiction.

Like you ladies said, I CAN NOT control myself with it. I want to only eat 2 cookies, but I can't help but eat 12. Or I want to only eat one of my sons gummy bears, but then I eat the whole bag. 

My husband is an enabler, and doesn't believe my problem Is real. He thinks just because he can have a small scoop of ice cream an then stop (or say no to it entirely) I should be able to have the will power to do the same. But I just HAVE to have some, and then go back for more.

I wasn't Always like this. I don't think this was ever an issue in my teens or twenties, but it's been a major problem in my 30s. I actually think it may have started after DS1 was born. 

I tell you all this so you'll know how I've struggled with this when I tell you: Sugar Detox has been SO SO SO effective in helping me with my sugar problem.

Sometimes I think I should give it up completely, but I can't quite muster that motivation. But Actually, knowing I'm not giving up my sugar crack completely makes it easier to do it in short bursts.

I gotta go, but will continue this novel later...


----------



## kmr1763

I LOVE sugar but I don't think I have an addiction. I can have two cookies and say no to more, or choose a small diet candy rather than a full on candy bar. I can't IMAGINE the struggle if the pull was stronger than that! Well, I used to be a smoker. So I canj somewhat empathize. There was no cutting back. I could put off thw urge for awhile but in the end I would always have my smoke. The only way to cut back was to quit. Im sorry you ladies struggle like that :(((((




I had the crappiest workout. Did arms which was good. Then had decided to try out new ab workout but it sucked. So wound up doing half and then was done for the day. Back on the horse tomorrow. Hope you ladies are all doing well.


----------



## loeylo

Kmr - congrats on the new low and thanks for the advice. I definitely need to look into something! I'm brilliant at eating veggies, I'm vegetarian so easily have about 7 portions a day, its the other stuff that's the issue! Possibly a lack of protein too mind you. And overreliance on carbs!

Elma - I hear ya on sugar. I go through phases, sometimes I honestly don't eat much, other times I'm insatiable. We don't buy much sweet stuff in the house - one pack of biscuits per week, then a bag of sugar whenever. I am just going to not buy sugar and I'm going to get my OH to take his biscuits to work. He definitely is more of a sugar addict than me!

Food wise I haven't been great. On Friday I had my baby class in the morning so I had pancakes and butter (its all they have!) then I just had a few coffees until my OH got in, then I had my Friday night pizza. I was meeting a friend and ended up having a bottle of prosecco and a few g&ts. We did walk about a mile to a club (in heels!) and then dance until 4am. Thats the first time I have been clubbing in years! Safe to say Saturday was terrible. Sunday was ok, yesterday I was at my mum and dads as their friends were over with their kids. So I had cake!

My plan I to eat all the junk in the house then not to buy it and to eat clean. I really cant afford to bin it or I would!


----------



## jumpingo

not sure if this would help with a sugar addiction, but i have a MAJOR sweet tooth and try to eat frozen fruit instead of candy. after a week or so, the cravings for candy are definitely better. i actually just bought 2 bags of frozen fruit yesterday to retrain my brain to crave fruit not candy!:dohh::friends:


----------



## loeylo

I might try that, I do love fruit and I have been buying loads of mango and melon to snack on. 

I also bought some caramel rice cakes which only have 40cal each and are pretty filling. Going to munch one now actually!


----------



## kmr1763

Pizza has lately been one of my weaknesses. Lately on the 21 day fix diet it has me searching for recipes that abide by the eating plan, and I just found a pizza one. It was a wrap (like for sandwiches, I used whole grain low carb) then top with light marinara, veggies of choice (I used red onion, black olive, mushroom, baby spinach, and then LIGHT mozzarella.... I threw it on the grill and it was sonfreaking good, it definitely hit my pizza spot. That's a keeper recipe right there, for anytime I'm feeling the craving. 

I got geared up to go run this morning with the girls in the jogger, but my squish just would not have it. I hate cardio, and a run walk is about the only thing I find decent. But she is just so finicky. I'm getting frustrated. Hubby goes to the gym almost daily all on his own to workout for two hours give or take. While I have to find the time in between taking care of two babies. I'm feeling resentful right this moment. He is in for a rude awakening when I go back to work and the kid duties are shared. 

I guess I'll find some alternative cardio today, or maybe I'll do t25. Or fitness blender, I don't know. Blugh. Elma, what's your favorite fitness blender cardio?

Pic of my delicious low carb pizza omg I could eat it all over again
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 2


----------



## loeylo

Kmr, as you know I love pizza and those look amazing. I have a recipe for a pizza base made out of blended cauliflower which is good too. Its a bit footery but they freeze and are obviously carb free. To top it I use tinned tomato, chopped basil and garlic boiled into a sauce, then I top with loads of veggies and a sprinkling of low fat cheese.

I weighed myself. I'm up 1lb since I last weighed myself. I'm going to draw a weight chart up. I'm quite old fashioned that way - if I have a visual checker on my fridge then it might help. 

Might take the dog out a long walk tonight. I have done tonnes of housework today so I'm exhausted.


----------



## ElmaWG

Loeylo, I'm vegetarian too!

All this talk of pizza makes me hungry. I super stressed out right now with work, and baby has had a fever for two days (turns out it's Hand Foot and Mounth disease), so I'm havin major stress food craving. It gonna be hard to be good tonight. but there's no sugary treats in the house, thank god. 

So I've done some variation of a "sugar detox" 5 times over the last year. Generally what I do is set a target day to start, usually two or three weeks later so I have time to mentally prepare and motivate myself. I always set out to go 3 weeks, but typically I find it so empowering that I do it a bit longer. I usually also get my sister to be an accountability buddy, we do it together and check in to keep each other honest.


The week before I starting trying to ramp down my sugar, choosing dark chocolate in the eventing rather than ice cream. And unlike "real" sugar detox programs, I allow myself fruit during the no sugar weeks. Not a ton, but some. 

What I find so amazin about doing a sugar detox is how easy it is to say no To sugar, after the couple days anyways. It's like it no longer this horrible battle of will power, cause I've already made the decision to say no to that donut. It's not even an option to eat it, so I don't have to fight the urge.


----------



## ElmaWG

I like these specific fitness blender workouts cause are low impact, which makes them quiet so I can do them in the morning before the littles guys are awake. We have suuuuper creaky wood floors. 

A low impact total body cardio. This has been my go-to workout for 2 months. Starting to get bored with it as it's not much of a challenge anymore.
https://www.fitnessblender.com/videos/quiet-cardio-workout-low-impact-apartment-cardio-workout

Another low impact cardio. A bit more challenging for me cause of all the core work. 
https://www.fitnessblender.com/videos/calorie-blasting-low-impact-cardio-boot-camp-33-minute-recovery-cardio-workout

And a shorter leg/butt toning workout, which I need to do more.

https://www.fitnessblender.com/videos/leg-slimming-pilates-butt-and-thigh-workout-to-lift-glutes-and-tone-thighs


----------



## loeylo

Elma - do you find it harder to eat well because you are veggie? As in, getting a balanced diet with enough protein and not covering everything in cheese?!

I could definitely do that kind of sugar detox - I thought you meant cutting all sugars eg fruit etc. Id literally die! 

I'm also addicted to diet coke. I went without it for most of my pregnancy (having the odd bit here and there) and then I wasn't allowed fizzy juice whatsoever for a week after having her, but now I'm as bad as ever. 

I cant wait to go shopping next week and not buy junk. 

My OH ate all my rice cakes last night. I have been having two a night because they help my sweet cravings and are only 40cal. He ate about 8 of them last night - follows by a chocolate bar and two bags of crisps. He is getting so much heavier than I ever thought he would but it doesn't bother him, if I comment on his food he just replies that he is "a growing boy" - he can easily eat 2000 calories as a snack.


----------



## ElmaWG

loeylo said:


> My OH ate all my rice cakes last night. I have been having two a night because they help my sweet cravings and are only 40cal. He ate about 8 of them last night - follows by a chocolate bar and two bags of crisps. He is getting so much heavier than I ever thought he would but it doesn't bother him, if I comment on his food he just replies that he is "a growing boy" - he can easily eat 2000 calories as a snack.

That is offensive and astonishing! Sounds like if he was gonna eat a chocolate bar, he really didn't need to eat all your rice cakes too!

And yes, sometimes I find it hard to Get enough protein. Not super hard, but takes some extra planning. Especially when pregnant and breast feeding, I really make an extra effort.
But I do end up eating a higher percentage of fats than "recommended" because I eat a lot of nuts and dairy. Well, a try to keep a lot of my dairy intake low fat or fat free, but I do still love some cheese!


----------



## loeylo

To be fair they aren't specifically mines, I bought them on the weekly shop (and I have been known to eat a few of his chocolate bars!) its just the sheer quantity that he can eat, and he is only a 32 inch waist and a 15.5 inch collar. How is that even possible?!? Whereas I'm relatively good and I just need to think about a calorie and it sticks to me. 

One of my friends does a high fat diet and I swear she is tiny. But its all good fats like avocado and nuts. 

I watched something on tv a few years ago and it was basically saying that fat is fine, sugar is fine, and eating loads of either is fine (so lots of sugary fruit and vegetables and even foods with added sugar, as is eating really fatty diet with lots of nuts and avocado and even fatty meats and dairy) - however if you mix the two and eat fat and sugar together then it makes you gain weight. So if you consume day 2000 calories of sugar its fine, 2000 of fat is fine, but 1000 fat and 1000 sugar I bad, even though it is the same calories. Apparently. They did real studies on it and it actually worked!


----------



## kmr1763

Oh, Loe, I'm sorry hubby stole your cakes! Make him pick you some more up, and make sure he knows they are yours! 

Brand new low this morning-- 125.0 I know I shouldn't be weighing daily, but hey, new lows are new lows. My squishy baby isn't wanting to be put down lately. (Even in the stroller as I mentioned yesterday) And it makes for an extremely frustrating attempt to work-out. I did a squat challenge this morning. It's all I got. Then by the time 1 rolls around I just don't want to work out. Music class for us tomorrow, and my friend who is in it, and who is doing the 21 day fix with me, is coming over after class and we are going to grill 21DF pizzas and do some workout together. Bide my time til this thing gets just a little easier for her daddy, and I'm OUTTA HERE and going to the gym, just like his butt does every day. Okay, I had to vent it out, I'm over it now. 

So what does a sugar detox involve? Just cutting out things with added sugar? I've been experimenting with afternoon coffee with coconut oil (similar to bulletproof coffee) to possibly switch out with my morning coffee on my next 21 day fix round... the flavor is pretty good.... surprisingly. 

Oh, there wakes up DD1. My quiet time is ended. Check in soon, ladies!


----------



## ElmaWG

Great job on the low, kmr! Sound like you're killing it! I may have to try this 21 day fix soon.

Have weighted in this weeks. Baby has bee on sick so I took the battery out of the scale to put in the thermometer (only two things in the house that take a weird circle battery). I haven't exercised since Monday and haven't been eating too great, so probably best that I now weight myself anyways. 

I think fat gets a bad rap. Avo, nuts and Heathy oils are good for you! Of course the have tons of calories so you got to watch yourself.

"Official" sugar detoxes cut out all added sugars, fruits, and any processed food with sugar as an ingredient. I'm not that extreme. If sugar is like the 10th ingredient on bread or crackers (which it usually is) I'm fine with that, as long as it's not a sweet food. I also eat fruit. It's good for you! Really I just don't do sugar, honey, or any sort of sweet treat/candy/desert etc. I do it for 3 weeks just to "reset" myself. 

First time I did it was February 2015. Before that I put sugar in my coffee every damn day for over a decade. First week, or maybe even two, I really missed my sweet coffee. But then I got used to it, and I've never gone back! I think I may have had one or two iced mochas since then, but other than that I just take my coffee with a bit of cream, and I still love it. Sorry if that's a bit of a brag....but I do feel a bit proud of myself :flower:


----------



## kmr1763

That deserves bragging rights IMO. I'm scared of cutting my sugar from my coffee. I've taken my coffee for the same way for years-- two sugars and cream. It and milk at night are the two things I just draaaaag my heels in on quitting. I didn't even do the bulletproof (quote) coffee yesterday as I couldn't bring myself to prepare it differently than I normally do. That's sad. Lol.


----------



## Spudtastic

HI again. I keep popping on here to say hi and then completely mucking up my food.

For those who don't know me I was on here at the start after having my dd2 in January. 

I am addicted to sugar. I like the lchf eating (that stands for low carb healthy fat (not high fat)) but I have a sweet tooth.
I'm thinking about doing the 21 day sugar detox or the I quit sugar 8 week detox but I find my motivation seriously lacking. I'm actually a comfort eater and it makes me feel better so u have to beat sugar both physically and emotionally.

Most of what I eat is good..as in home made and non processed but it's the chocolate and sticky buns that do it.

So I've managed to stay off the sugar today. I do have a Facebook page which is me trying to keep some accountability but I'm not great at it as yet. It's called my real food story. Feel free to join me.

Eek - bad hubby eating your rice cakes. I wouldn't be too happy. My husband needs to lose weight too. It would be easier to do this together.


----------



## Spudtastic

Elma - that's a great achievement. I'd be bragging about it too. We'll done.

I forgot to add I did lchf pre last three pregnancies and I ate so much (including a few home made chocolate treats once my sweet tooth was under control) but lost lots of weight. But then I had two mcs and a full term pregnancy where i had a really bad aversion to greens and the weight piled back on.


----------



## ElmaWG

Good work on day one without sugar spud! How was it? Easier than you thought? Or pretty tough? Are you cutting out fruit? If you're having a tough time, maybe for the first week you could have some yummy fruit on hand to replace the sugar you had been eating. Kinda to wean yourself off it. 

My DH can eat whatever he wants and stays super thin. Must be genetic cause his perents don't eat all that well well an are also thin. And none of them exercise. DH is generally fairly active, but I've NEVER seen him work out, like just for the sake of exercise and being healthy. Well maybe an occasional walk.

Today is my major work deadline, and I've barely slept the last three night due to poor sick baby. :coffee::coffee::coffee: I'm feeling destroyed. My body aches. 

Monday I fly to Seattle for work, won't be back till Thursday night. Was excited, but with baby having HAnd Foot and Mouth, we hasn't been willing to take a bottle since Monday morning cause his poor mouth has hurt too much. :nope::nope: thank goodness he's been able to nurse (though fittingly). I'm so worried about how he will do without me on this trip :nope::cry:


----------



## Spudtastic

Elma - sounds like a stressful time. My dd1 had a nasty version of hand foot and mouth at 15 months. It's not easy on poor babies and mums. All that work and no rest...no wonder you're aching.

I have a friend too like your dh. Puts so much crap in her mouth and does no exercise but is slim. 

I don't really eat fruit. Fruit has never been my thing. My mum didn't buy much fruit when i was a kid (she was a veggie person) so I don't bother either. It's just chocolate and cake I get stuck on. Perhaps I'll try a few pieces of apple and freeze some bananas to make ice cream though the quit sugar gurus here only recommend 1 piece of fruit a day at most when giving up sugar.


----------



## Spudtastic

I forgot to say I've been cutting the sugar down for the past week and that first week is so hard. Once I get passed that first week it so much easier.


----------



## kmr1763

Spud-- that's awesome! Stick to it!!! We are all here to support you!

Elma-- I'M SORRY about your LO, poor babe! Maybe while you are in seattle you will get a little mental and physical break? But Seattle, so much fun! I'm jealous of work, of travel, I can't wait to start working again when squish gets a bit older. 

So, yesterday my weight was 123.6. That's down 4.2 lbs from the start of 21 DF. And it's not the weight difference of an "empty body" because my body is almost never empty. I eat MORE on this diet than I did before but it's all wholesome and nutrient-rich foods. To ease my sweet tooth, I have been finding recipes I can use on the diet with my containers, so I'm still within my diet and not sweet-tooth snacking outside of it. (Like oat-flour snickerdoodle bars, peanut butter and jelly oat cookies, shakeology brownie bites) I haven't stopped drinking my coffee with good old-fashioned cream and sugar, or cut out my nightly glass of milk. 

The past three days I've done a one hundred squat challenge on fitness blender, and I'm going it for thirty days. It's been all I've done the past couple days, but I'll normally be coupling it with my regular workout. I'm feeling proud right now of this progress. I even got a dry body brush to work on this cellulite on my butt and thighs (which I've had my ENTIRE ADULT LIFE) and the stretch marks on my tummy and butt and hips (from my heavier days). I'm still aiming for a bikini this summer, or at least, a tankini that I feel really good in. 

Hope you ladies have an awesome weekend!


----------



## ElmaWG

Wow kmr, I'm am so impressed by your progress! You're definitely making me want to give the 21df a try. Maybe mid May when get settled after my trip. Are you going to repeat it when your done. 

No morning workout for me today. I really needed the extra sleep. Even though baby woke many times (we are in pacifier hell :dohh:), I still feel more refreshed since I went to bed an hour earlier last night and woke two hours later. But I think I may do some short arms and legs workout later, time willing. 

Haven't weighed in a while. Gonna wait till i return from my trip.


----------



## Spudtastic

ElmaWG said:


> Hi spud, it's good to hear from you again!
> 
> So, SUGAR. I love sugar, but I hate sugar. I've spent a lot of time over the last few years thinking about sugar. I've concluded I have a very real sugar addiction.
> 
> Like you ladies said, I CAN NOT control myself with it. I want to only eat 2 cookies, but I can't help but eat 12. Or I want to only eat one of my sons gummy bears, but then I eat the whole bag.
> 
> My husband is an enabler, and doesn't believe my problem Is real. He thinks just because he can have a small scoop of ice cream an then stop (or say no to it entirely) I should be able to have the will power to do the same. But I just HAVE to have some, and then go back for more.
> 
> I wasn't Always like this. I don't think this was ever an issue in my teens or twenties, but it's been a major problem in my 30s. I actually think it may have started after DS1 was born.
> 
> I tell you all this so you'll know how I've struggled with this when I tell you: Sugar Detox has been SO SO SO effective in helping me with my sugar problem.
> 
> Sometimes I think I should give it up completely, but I can't quite muster that motivation. But Actually, knowing I'm not giving up my sugar crack completely makes it easier to do it in short bursts.
> 
> I gotta go, but will continue this novel later...

I was just reading back a fee pages to find out wad the df stood for in 21ddf and I came across this. Omg I could have written this myself. 
I made home made aoili (can't spell it) last night and so I made some coconut macaroons with the left over egg whites using maple syrup. These will be a nice e treat I thought......by bedtime they had all gone.

There is a 21 day sugar free detox stating Monday on line. I'm going to do that to start with. 
I've also just got an exercise bike so I'm going to get on that. It's in the garage though and by the I'm the kids are in bed all I want to do is sit down on the sofa. If I bring it in the living room j can watch TV and cycle.


----------



## jumpingo

back on the exercise bandwagon!:friends:

sounds like everyone else is making great progress too!!

i joined a facebook group for exercise/healthy eating moms and they have a 30 day walking challenge (30-60 minute goal) and it started today.:bodyb: did two loops around my neighborhood and it was 45-50 minutes.:thumbup:

will take a before shot today and see if there's any change, though i'm not expecting much visual difference, but really hoping for feeling better/endorphin effects. i have been grumpy and low on patience and just short tempered lately and i hate it.:nope::dohh:


----------



## ElmaWG

Jump, im sure walking outside every day will, at the very least, have you feeling good. And you probably loose some weight too!

Although, being short tempered is also classic symptom of sleep deprivation. Is baby jump (max?) having a sleep regression? My patience has been worn so very thin the last couple weeks with baby sleeping bad. I'm embarrassed with how I've behaved on a few occasions. :blush:

We all so rarely talk about our babies on this thread, but I think most of our LOs are roughly the same age. Any one else going through a rough sleeping patch? Kmr, you've mentioned some bad nights I recall. Anyone got an angel sleeper?


----------



## loeylo

Well done on the new low KMR! I used a body brush before and it did help my cellulite (I think anything that stimulates blood flow and drainage does mind you!)

Spid - exercise bike in front of telly is such an achievable way to exercise. I really should invest too! I bought a real bike last year and found out I was pregnant a few days later and have never used it! I should trade it for a static bike. 

Jumping - walking is so good too, I walk loads and I really feel the burn if I up my intensity. There are some good phone apps that calculate routes for you based on a specific goal. I used them lots when pregnant (ironically I worked out more during my pregnancy than I do now!)

Elma - Gracie is a brilliant sleeper, she sttn really young but she hates napping. She sleeps 9pm-8/9/10am and then NEEDS 3x1 hour naps. She is fine if she's in the buggy or on me, or if shes really tired, but she definitely had a regression for a week or two around your wee ones age. She cut TWO teeth on Wednesday so has been a monster this week.


----------



## jumpingo

ElmaWG said:


> Jump, im sure walking outside every day will, at the very least, have you feeling good. And you probably loose some weight too!
> 
> Although, being short tempered is also classic symptom of sleep deprivation. Is baby jump (max?) having a sleep regression? My patience has been worn so very thin the last couple weeks with baby sleeping bad. I'm embarrassed with how I've behaved on a few occasions. :blush:
> 
> We all so rarely talk about our babies on this thread, but I think most of our LOs are roughly the same age. Any one else going through a rough sleeping patch? Kmr, you've mentioned some bad nights I recall. Anyone got an angel sleeper?

you're right, it's probably sleep deprivation, but it's of my own doing.:dohh: i need the out without baby/hanging out with friends time but a lot of time actually getting that "me" time means sacrificing sleep: i went out with friends for a late dinner on saturday night. i put baby to sleep at 7:30 and and left. then they invited me to their house afterward, so i came home around 10:30 and pumped (a whole 5oz.:bodyb::happydance:) and then went over and i stayed until about 1:45am.:shock: but, that is to also say that baby baymax is a good sleeper. she was actually way BETTER before i took her to the states in march and completely messed with her internal clock.:wacko::dohh: but even still, i can't complain at all. she used to go to bed later and not wake up until 7/8am.:shock: now she sleeps from about 7:30pm until 7/8am and wakes twice in between. lately those have been around 3/4am and 5/6am and she'll eat for 10-15 minutes and i can put her right back in her crib, pretty much asleep. we have started to do some daytime crib-nap-"training" (i hate that word in relation to babies and sleep:roll:) and she has done pretty well. she very consistently takes an hour-ish long morning nap after she's been up for 60-90 minutes. so, my mornings are fairly predictable. afternoons are a total crap shoot. i have no idea what i'm going to get!:haha: on good days she'll take 2-3 more naps, but the times are not very predictable. we kinda just go with the flow.:shrug:

and yeah, i think our babies are a day apart??:winkwink: baymax was born november 27th.

in exercise news, i am going to walk to the store this afternoon once baymax wakes up. already dressed and ready to go! day 2!:thumbup:




loeylo said:


> Jumping - walking is so good too, I walk loads and I really feel the burn if I up my intensity. There are some good phone apps that calculate routes for you based on a specific goal. I used them lots when pregnant (ironically I worked out more during my pregnancy than I do now!)

i am trying to revive my fitbit (i hadn't used it in...a long time:shy:) but it's not working.:growlmad: i am actually trying to be more carefree about exercise for the next 30 days. my tendency would be to calculate distances and times and weight and be hard on myself about it all. i am going to try to just walk and not worry about all the other stuff and maybe walking will become more therapeutic for me...:shrug: i'll let you know at the end of 30 days!:haha:


----------



## kmr1763

I love the idea of a bike or treadmill, I used to have one ages ago but didn't use it so got rid of it. Different place in my life now it would get more use but of course I don't have it and I don't think hubby would be happy about getting another one lol.

My newest LO is nearly five months. She's a pretty good sleeper. I did have that one restless night but none since. She's usually asleep by 8-8:30, wakes once or twice during the night, one of the wakes I wind up bringing her into my bed. My two year old stil wakes during the night so our nighttimes are more active than I would like but still for a momma of three I can't complain, I get decent sleep! 

My hubby says you just need THREE weeks. Three weeks of doing something daily, everyday, forcing yourself to do it, to get into the habit of doing it regular. So to really stick to it, force yourself, every day, to exercise. Even if it's a ten minute exercise video on YouTube, even if you only pop out some jumping jacks and sit ups, whatever. I didn't really believe him til I forced myself after babe three for three weeks. It's really hard to believe that I only started working out around Christmas time and I feel like the mindset has changed HUGELY since then. 

Starting the finals week of 21 day fix and will cut off a day early just So I can make pancakes for Mother's Day without feeling guilty. But my "week off" will not really be off just letting myself eat bread and pasta here and there. But I'm going to be restarting 21 day fix the week after Mother's Day, for you ladies who are interested in doing it with me, if you want, I'll post as much info as I can to get you started, if you want. Let me know. I'm pretty happy with results, and at the end of this week I'll be posting my before/after pics and measurements.


----------



## loeylo

I had an okay weekend. We went shopping yesterday and didn't buy anything processed except bread, wholemeal wraps and some chocolate (plus junk for my OHs lunches which he is taking in and leaving at work!)

Yesterdays dinner was chicken (mines was Quorn, which obviously is processed but there isn't a good alternative!) with homemade salsa and cubed garlic potatoes. I had corn bread with mine. It was good!

Tonight I'm making KMRs wrap pizzas!


----------



## jumpingo

walked over an hour today:thumbup: and baymax was content most of the day and took nice naps so everyone was in a much better mood!:haha:

kmr, i would love to try, but possibly with some modifications...for whole wheat bread and pasta.:winkwink: is it possible to do without the little containers? or does that make it that much easier and therefore make you more likely to do it?


----------



## kmr1763

Jump, you can still have bread and pasta, but in small portions. Those are in the carbs category, and in my bracket I can have two servings per day. That means I can have two slices of bread. Or one slice and one sandwich wrap. Or one sandwich wrap and one serving of pasta. There are tons of cheat sheats on Pinterest. And yes you can do it without containers. The measurements are all out there online to be had. I can post info if you want. Like vegetable serving is one cup. Fruit is one cup I think. Protein 3/4? I'm not sure I use the containers haha but my friend didn't get containers just uses measuring cups. I don't find it too difficult going without pasta like j thought I would or bread, I actually just had my first slice this morning since I started, one slice of whole wheat with peanut butter and bananas on top, with a side of cottage cheese (which is a protein!) yum it was a good breakfast. I don't feel like I've suffered on this eating plan but I have lost weight and so it's worth it to stick to it. I'll get on my computer after I work out and post some info for you guys!


----------



## kmr1763

And loe omg! I'm addicted! It hits the pizza craving without the pizza guilt! I've had it twice more since I told you guys and I'm probably going to do it for dinner mahbe tonight? If not tonight then tomorrow! It was legit tasty.


----------



## kmr1763

Okay, you guys. Here's some 21 DF info. This gives you the basic stuff you need. But pinterest has tons of recipes and ideas and such. First one here, tells you how to calculate which calorie bracket you should be in to start. Then how many containers you get of each food group. And how big the container measurements are so you can use measuring cups from home! I'm a huge huge fan of this eating program. I didn't think I would like it but the further I get into it, the more I can see that it's probably going to be a permanent change, the clean-eating. I'll probably cycle on and cycle off of the actual portion sizes. Three weeks on one week off? Or so. So your body doesn't get totally used to the diet and stop responding to it. Let me know what you guys think! I'll upload your basic food lists for each category in the next post.
 



Attached Files:







21 DF Cheat Sheet.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kmr1763

Food list:
For me, this is

Overnight oats for breakfast, 1 yellow, 1/2 red, maybe a purple
Turkey lettuce wraps with cheese and dressing, 1 green, 1 red, 1 blue, 1 orange
Snack of strawberries and 1/2 serving cottage cheese, 1 purple 1 red
Dinner of grilled chicken and double serving green beans, side of quinoa 1 red, 2 green, 1 yellow. 

Just an example of one of my days!

I overthought the containers. I just kind of go by what I have consumed so far during the day. A lot of things I make are okay to still eat within the portion sizes, or if I need to make something heartier for the hubby and kids I just eat mine over greens. 

Anyway, it's easy once you get the stuff you need to eat four-five times a day and get into the habit. Planning out the first week helped, but it's gotten easier as I've gone. Still down 4.2 lbs so far, at 123.6.
 



Attached Files:







21 DF Food List.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## topsy

Can I please join you, I am back on SW as off today I lost 4 stone with it last year but have gained it all back....

Mango chunks

Jacket pot with beans salad

Steak, Mexican rice ( 4 syns I think) and baby sweetcorn

HEA almond milk

HEB 2 hifi bars

800 mls coffee ( 1 syn for milk out)

330 mls diet coke

500 mls orange and pineapple sugar free squash

SYN 5/25

xxxxx


----------



## loeylo

Topsy I'm doing SW too. Well dome on the weight loss, so far I have only lost 2lb.


----------



## topsy

I need to edit my ticker hun I gained it all back :( Pah

BUT I have lost 4 stone once before so CAN do it again, How are you getting on with it hun? xxxx


----------



## kmr1763

Welcome topsy!!! I'm so glad you're joining us, I hope this group can help you stay motivated! It has most definitely helped me! And definitely if you have done it before you KNOW you can again! Is SW slimming world? Or something else i have never heard of? If slimming world I have heard of it!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies, please can I join the group?

Are you following a specific diet as a team or just accountability? 

I started the 28 day diet on Monday and so far lost 1.5kg. I will proceed with the diet until I reached my goal weight. I have about 35kgs to loose and think it's mainly portion control and not snacking that this diet is about. 

I am 28 and mommy to two little girls. They are 4 years and the other 14 months.


----------



## topsy

KMR Yep sorry its slimming world hun Just had lunch day 2 is going well will post what I had to eat later xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

This thread is quite long so hard to go back on the history, but what do you ladies do to loose weight? Healthy and/or exercising? Shakes? Portion control? Cutting carbs and sugar only?

This morning I had two steamed apples with a sprinkle of cinnamon topped with low fat strawberry yogurt. For lunch I craved beetroot so had 450g cooked beetroot plain. I like it like that.......tonight I will have homemade chicken and vegetable soup and maybe 2 steamed apples for something sweet as dessert.


----------



## topsy

Steamed apples sound yummy hun :)

I am following Slimming world to try and loose the weight, i lost 4 stone in just over 8 month last year but do have a lot to loose.

Your LO ( 2nd LG) and my DS have the same birthday.. just a few yrs apart :) 

xxxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Aww double birthdays! Your sun is 2 months older than my eldest :)

I lost quite a lot with just portion control and low carbs after my eldest, but ttc, being pregnant and just being lazy to eat healthy got me now. Damage is done and I need to work hard now to recover again. lol


----------



## topsy

^^ You have lost weight once so can do it again hun :) xxxx


----------



## topsy

Day 2

Strawberries and coffee

Cappuccino large with skimmed milk and cinnamon on top rather than choc ( 7 syns???)

Salmon honey roasted ( 1 syn per 100g) from aldi with lettuce, cucumber and toms

Apple, satsuma and a banana

Roast chicken, carrot, broccoli, sweetcorn and a jacket pot 


HEA almond milk

HEB 2 x hifi light bars

1L orange and pineapple squash sugar free

700 mls coffee ( 1 syn for milk)

300 mls green tea

SYNS 9/25

xxxx


----------



## kmr1763

Angelbaby-- everyone is kind of following their own path as far as methods. The group is for accountability and support, a place to come check in after your day to tell about your workout or your diet (or both!). I think a couple of ladies do sugar detoxes, cut carbs. You don't have to scroll back much at all to see im doing the 21 day fix eating plan which is a combo of portion control and balanced diet and eating clean), and info associated with it if you're interested. 

Topsy, your diet sounds lovely! 

Elma I hope your trip is going well, still slightly jealous of it though haha! And hope your babe is feeling better! 

Not much to report. I had kind of a cheat day yesterday where I didn't watch my portions. Made two whole wheat wrap pizzas instead of one and then had two black bean brownies for dessert. Don't feel TOO bad as its all diet food lol but still I'm almost to the end of this twenty one days and I want to end it as well as possible. And hopefully I'll have some good before and afters to share with you guys.


----------



## jumpingo

i am on day 5 of my 30 day walk challenge!:bodyb: 

looking at my iphone step counter, i was usually around 2,000-4,000 but the last 5 days i've been hitting 7,000-9,000. not a huge deal for some people whose daily goals are 10,000 anyway, but for me, it's a big change. i took a "before" photo today, so we'll see what happens by the end of the month! for this month, i'm not adding any self induced pressure to do any more than my 30-60 minutes of walking a day. though i am doing heel slides while tightening my abs and doing essentially kegels, so hopefully, if nothing else, i will lose a pound or two and maybe not pee my pants when i sneeze!:rofl: (but really :cry:) 

i tried to snack healthier today but still gave in to the peanut butter m&m's.:dohh::haha: but i also drank a ton more water than usual, so...:thumbup:


----------



## topsy

KMR we all need cheat days hun :)

Jumpingo well done on all your steps hun xxx


----------



## topsy

My day has looked like this food wise...

Raspberries and blueberries

Salmon and chicken salad-with salad leaves, tom, cucumber and beetroot and 8 olives ( 1.5 syn)

omelette, rice mushroom (2.5 syns) carrots, sweetcorn and Broccoli

Crisps ( 5.5 Syns) and red wine (4.5 syns) 

HEA almond milk

HEB

1.5 mls sugar free squash

600 mls coffee

SYNS 14/25

xxxxx


----------



## jumpingo

what's syns?:shy:


----------



## ElmaWG

First, welcome to topsy and angel! :flower: 

Got back home Thursday night. Had a great trip. Lots af hill walking in Seattle....but also ate too much, and drank a bit as well. Haven't weighed in, but pretty sure I'm up a few pound. 

Baby is doing great tho. It's amazing how happy babies are after they've been sick! Constant smiles. And he did so well when I was away, he actually slept better while I was gone then he has in months. Waking only once at night. In the few days that I've been back, he's been back to waking three or four times. :dohh: 

With today being Mother's Day, and Wednesday hubby's birthday, I'll be eating sugar. Did a good three weeks off of it. Next week back on the wagon. 

Kmr, seriously thinking about 21df. Maybe starting next Monday? Gotta get this weight loss going before summer. When are you starting next round???


----------



## ElmaWG

Angel, you asked what everyone does to loose wieght.

When I started, I was mostly cutting calories and trying to eat healthy food in general. Used myfitnesspal to track calories. But I also tried to be active as much as possible. Lost maybe 5 lbs in a few months doing this. 

Then I stepped up the exercise. Had wanted to workout more sooner, but I broke a tow when DS was a month or two old. The exercise really helped the weight loss, but after a couple weeks I stopped tracking calories, which was a mistake, cause then I started eating too much. By the way, I've been using the free workouts at fitnessblender.com (thanks kmr!) love this SO much. They are also all on YouTube too I think. 

My weightloss has really slowed since going back to work. Mostly cause I'm so busy and stressed in the evening I eat way too much. The last few weeks I've been doing sugar detox, and though I didn't weigh in, I feel great when I do this.


----------



## kmr1763

I'm calling my official 21 df weight loss 4.2 lbs. I got as low as 4.8 down but weighed in today at 123.6. I'm super happy with that number. I can't find the stupid body tape but I'll look later tonight or tomorrow and get before and after pics too.... It's been a busy Mother's Day!

Elma-- I'm going to start again in a week from tomorrow, and try really hard this time to pair some good cardio with it. Honestly I didn't get nearly as much working out in as I should have and I'm suuuuuure that I would have gotten some awesome results if I had paired both the diet with cardio. So. Going to try to do better this go. Elma, I would love to have someone else do it along with me! If you want, I'll pass along some of the recipes that I used and tips and whatnot. It's not HARD, I do miss my peanut butter and jelly sandwiches so I'm going to enjoy my week of pbj lunches, butnalso try to practice mindful eating. I'm happy with my four pound loss!!

Will post more tomorrow I'm just sitting to eat. Happy Mother's Day ladies!


----------



## Spudtastic

Jump -well done on your walking.

Kmr - congrats on the weight loss from your 21 df. I've been meaning to make black bean brownies but not for three weeks now.

Topsy - your days are looking good. We'll done.

I'm on my phone so just scanned quickly. I stood on the scales this morning. I made myself because I'm starting a serious 6 week challenge today. I've joined a boot camp where I can bring Seren. Boot camp is on when my 3 year old is at play school. Luckily Seren slept for me. It felt wonderful doing something for myself. And she slept for a shower afterwards. My dh works all the time so I've always got kids or a kid.
So day one. Boot camp was tough. I'm aching. And no sugar for 21 days. Then I'll have something nice but raw goodness.


----------



## kmr1763

Awesome spud!!!!! So awesome that you're doing that! Come back here and share with us on your progress!!! I made the black bean brownies and they were delish. No idea that beans were the main ingredient! I used sugar however and in the future would prefer stevia or honey or maple syrup (eat clean, go big or go home! Lol) so I'll give it another go soon with those. 

Elma, my very good friend did the fix with me. Her weight was 216 when she started (I believe) and I think she ended under 200 and said each measurement was smaller by at least an inch. So chest was 40, now 39 etc. and up to two inches in some places. I still need to measure but a kid misplaced my measuring tape. Will find shortly.

I'm taking the week off from the fix. But in going to be snacking like j should (Greek yogurt, fruit, balanced dinner) as like I do on th fix. I realize how important eating regular meals through the day is to keep your metabolism working, whereas I would normally drink coffee and skip food til lunch time and then nothing til dinner. So not going to slip back into that. 

Hope everyone else is doing good!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Good Luck with the boot camp spud. How does it work? Is it like a small Aerobics class? With a trainer to encourage you? Sounds like you've got the motivation, and that's half the battle.

Kmr, I had a look at the 21 df foods in more detail (had to look online cause couldnt get your image you posted to look clear enough to read). Looks a LITTLE tough. For one, I too love by pb&j sammies. It's the easiest quickest thing for me to pack for lunch. I do it everyday. Maybe I could do peanut butt and bannana, and go light on the peanut butter....

How often do you cheat? If I, say, cheated once a day, is that still good? Did you ever count calories while doing it? Seems like the calories would be lower than the brackets suggest. 

Is a slice of bread count as one grain serving? 

Really just looks like you eat as much veggies as you possible can. Any recommendation for easy veggies I can pack for work? I already eat baby carrots, tomatoes, and snap peas fairly regularly. But not sure I could eat them everyday...


----------



## kmr1763

Yeah you're basically just trying to fill up on greens honestly. Lol. I found romaine and big box of baby spinach to be super easy. Most lunches were a huge salad with a meat topping (like sliced deli turkey or leftover chicken breast) maybe with sliced white mushrooms or red onion. I don't get sick of salad. Make ahead of time, and then just pack it in Tupperware with dressing separate and voila. I did lettuce wraps with meat in it too, oretty much a salad but it felt different. Occasionally for lunch j would do a whole wheat wrap (like a sandwich wrap) and I would turn it into a pizza. So alloted amount of cheese, marinara, and veggies (white mushrooms, red onions, spinach, black olives!). I tried to use up stuff I bought for the dinner recipes, and have had next to no waste. For breakfasts for awhile I did scrambled eggs with peppers and onions and salsa on the side (this was delish), which you could make in bulk and then pack in Tupperware to zap in the microwave. Overnight oats some mornings was good. I started having toast (we do wheat bread regularly) with peanut butter and sliced banana on top as breakfast the last week and it really hit the spot for me for peanut butter jelly. For dinners I really stuck to easy roasted or grilled chicken breast and greens. I tried a few 21 day fix recipes, like the pizzas (j loved them!!) but for the family I did regular pizza crust. I found a lasagna roll recipe that is tasty, enchiladas, chicken salad.... I think that's it! One slice of bread is one serving of carbs. So you could have two slices of bread for the day and that would be it. I cheated every day lol. I drink two cups of coffee in the morning with cream and sugar, and I know had a couple of days where I had an afternoon cup as well. And then I had my glass of milk before bed and a skinny cow candy or I made some clean cookies and black bean brownies (just had to get my sweet tooth fix). So yeah I cheated but still had results. But I also don't have a lot of extra weight to lose. I think I already mentioned above that my friend lost 15 lbs? And at least an inch per measurement site. So she probably lost 12"? I didn't ask her didn't want to be nosy. I did my measurements today and I lost 5.2 inches (the math actually came out to 3.2 but my biceps gained an inch per! Cranking out those curls bah!) lol so I subtracted the gain. 
Really though if you want to do jt meal prep for yourself. Getting overnight oats or scrambled eggs for the next several days is super simple and takes almost no time. And then cutting up a big salad that you can throw in a Tupperware too, super quick. Deli meat as a meat. Protein shake as a snack, or Greek yogurt, cottage cheese, some frozen fruit. 
i really liked it. And I was essentially eating clean 95% of the time. In fact taking the week off and I feel a little Blugh. Bloated. Not skinny (I felt good all the time when I was doing it!). So yeah. My week off lrobaky won't last the week. I'm excited I hope you decide to give it a go!!!


----------



## Spudtastic

Kmr - awesome information. I think it's the basis for any good clean diet. Ear as many veggies as you can with protein whist cutting out refined and processed food. I lots heaps of weight last time by doing something similar.

Elmar - the bootcamp is essentially a cross fit style workout. Yesterday we did the fitness test. It went like this 400m run, 30 push ups, 6 shuttle runs, 50 sit ups , 50 lunges, 30 burped etc etc. It was hard but you work put every muscle. I think weight loss is really 80% food but exercise keeps you healthy in other ways. I didn't realise how much I've missed it. It's been 4 years since I've worked out properly.

Angel - it seems you've asked what everyone does for weight loss. I think a basic good step is to cut out anything processed so instead of cereal have oats. I find when I just up my veggie intake, stop eating bread/pasta etc and stop buying those cakes (sigh I love those cakes) then weight decreases. I've also started taking raw apple cider vinegar as that's supposed to help too.

Someone also asked about little ones...I have two daughters. One is 3 and 3 months and the other is 3 months and 3 weeks. I still get up on average 2 to 7 times a night. I do look forward to when mum is sleeping through the night lol. 
My dh works all the time so I don't get any just mum time but I don't mind. I love my two little girls.


----------



## loeylo

Kmr - 21 day fix actually has similar ideas to slimming world. In SW you need to have 1/3 of your plate fruit or veggies at every meal (certain fruits and veggies are excluded from this, like sweet corn, bananas and peas) and you are allowed a measured portion of dairy per day plus a measured portion of bread, oats etc.you are allowed unlimited meats, fish, even pasta and rice and potatoes, but you must have minimum 1/3 vegetables on every plate. You are also allowed daily "treats" but these are limited and you can choose whatever you want. I save mines for wine!

Having a rubbish week food wise, we were full of good intentions and shopped well, however we had a takeaway at my parents last night for my dads birthday, there is loads leftover so we are having that tonight, and tomorrow we are at OHs parents for dinner. 

I have lost 2lb over the last week or so just through cutting processed foods out. Oh, and taking leftover dinners for lunch at work! I cant eat the same thing two nights in a row so I tweak it slightly, like if I have veggies in a wrap at dinner I will cook extra filling then mix it through a handful of pasta. 

Our cupboards and fridges are pretty much junk free now. I love it!


----------



## jumpingo

loey, 2 pounds is great! it's really not recommended to lose much more than that per week, but goes to show how much "crap" is in processed foods!:shock::dohh:

i am still on the bandwagon for my 30 day walk challenge. my friend/neighbor has been joining me on my walks and it makes it so much more fun. she has about 60+ pounds to lose, so we are both grateful for the company/motivation.:friends: we ended up walking over an hour on both monday (4.5 miles) and tuesday (3 miles) and her daytime schedule is flexible like mine, so i think we'll definitely make it a regular thing.

i am ALWAYS hungry, but i am trying to snack on veggies or frozen fruit a little more and upping the veggies at dinner. my thinking right now is if i try to do a complete overhaul of everything, i won't stick with it. so, i am doing walking and a bit more conscious clean eating but also totally let myself have candy.:haha: kmr, reading your post about more specifics on the 21df made me feel pretty good about the way i eat already. i think some tweaking and some better meal planning would go a long way for me. but for may, just doing the walking.:bodyb: i'll reassess come june.:thumbup:


----------



## ElmaWG

Your class sounds awesome, spud. Hopefully the exercise sticks with you. I always feel good when I get into an exercise "routine" and it becomes a regular part of my life. Also, sounds like our kids are close in age, though I have two boys.

Loe, I'm having a bad eating week too (well yesterday I was good). Mother's day, then DH's bday tomorrow. And I'll have a donut today at the monthly work meeting that I organize. 

First weigh in for a while this morning and my weight was 4 lbs up from previous low (153.8 :growlmad:). SO im doing a practice 21DF week this week (dont feel like i'm ready to start in full just yet). Obviously I'm having some treats, but I'm going to eat as many veggies (and some fruits) as I can, and try to eat more protein, which is always a challenge for me, since as a vegetarian I get board of eggs, dairy, and tofu. I normally eat a lot of nuts too, but that sounds like a no-no for 21DF. 

KMR, what about beans? That's protein for me, but I think it was in the carbs category? Also, is skim milk a no-no?

I'm writing this down to in hopes that I'll stick to these things (accountabilit, right? :thumbup:):
1. I'm going to exercise every day this week, with an easier day with stretching every third day
2. Starting next week (for 21DF) I'm going to try 3 week of no cream in my coffee
3. An extra egg every morning (2 total)
4. My before-bed snack will be low fat yogurt, which is key since my will power is usually all gone after the kids are asleep so this is usually when my diet turns to crap. 

OK, that was a lot. I'll try to be accountable and check in on these things. Yesterday and this morning I got good exercise in before the kids woke up. tomorrow will be easier exercise day.


----------



## kmr1763

Started on another post and my stupid phone deleted it all! When will I learn?

Elma--
There are substitutions you can make for proteins! Beans are a carb normally, but you can use them as a protein instead. Same for quinoa, lentils. Beachbody guidelines for 21 DF state that any bean or quinoa can be used for your protein servings. Their other protein suggestions are eggs, (two is one protein serving) greek yogurt (or regular), protein powder, tofu, ricotta or cottage cheese, or a veggie burger. If you use a normally yellow carb for your protein, it doesn't detract from your yellow allotment. (colored container talk lol). I'm reading this straight from a vegetarian's 21 DF blog. I'm so excited you're wanting to do it! 

Jump--
I think those walks are awesome! And it's soooooo nice to have a buddy for working out or walking. Makes it so much more motivating! Wish I had someone close by me for doing stuff with!

Spud-- that sounds like an awesome class! I've always been super interested in crossfit, can't wait to give it a go when I'm able.

Slimming world sounds nice. Reminds me kind of of States' weight watchers or curves (is curves still around?)

I'm super proud of us! We're doing great!!! Keep it up ladies!


----------



## ElmaWG

Jump, I missed your earlier post, but I gotta say, it sounds like you're doing great! Where are you doing your walking? Is it a more urban neighborhood? A historic area? Or, now I'm remembering that your on a military base, yeah? Do you find places to walk there?

I lived in Portland a long time ago, and I had a walking guide book that had 3-6 mile walks through really awesome hidden/historic/just-plain-awesome areas of the city. Totally unrelated to anything, but I do love walking!

KMR, thanks for all the 21DF info. I think I'll be ready next week to start on monday. I ate a lot of veggies/fruit yesterday. But I ate two donuts and a coconut cupcake :dohh: :growlmad: :cry: :blush: How did that happen? It's crazy, I really meant not to do that!

Ok, accountability. 
1. Exercise: great workout yesterday morning. Legs in evening :thumbup: Gonna go easy today. stretching is gonna feel REALLY good
2. Coffee. Still using cream this morning. :dohh:
3. Ate two hard boiled eggs yesterday. Yay protein! :thumbup:
4. After the kids were asleep, my snack was unsweetened soy milk, and a cup of no-fat greek yogurt with half a table-spoon jam mixed in. Yay protein! :thumbup: 

Weight 152.


----------



## topsy

^^ I am TRYING to eat more protein and less carbs :) so reading your posts are great girls xxxx


----------



## kmr1763

Oooooh, a donut would be good before I start the fix back up. LOL But I probably won't get an opportunity. Although I will get real pizza, it has definitely become somewhat of an addiction. 
The longer I'm "off" from the fix, the worse I feel about myself. Day one was okay, I was ready for some guilt-free snacking. Day two was a little like, why am I even snacking, I'm not hungry. And yesterday I was just meh. Not too much, just trail mix, and the we had pancakes and eggs for dinner. It just doesn't feel right. I'm ready to get back on track. I'm going to enjoy pb and j and try to not snack on crap the rest of my off time, stock up on groceries this weekend, and get back in the saddle monday.

Husband borrowed a barbell, two dumbbells, and some weights from his parents' house for me. So I'm able to start really lifting heavier. I really enjoy weight lifting, (husband says because it's easier than cardio lol) and I know if you lift heavier you tone more, (or get bigger gains) so I'm excited to see some results. I did some fitness blender cardio yesterday (burpees and jump squats, nooooooo!) and I know I need to really get that back in and make it mandatory that I do some two or three days a week. Would be so much better if the little grouchy squish would ride in the stroller. I would just take my butt outside to walk/run. 

OT-- I'm seriously contemplating real estate licensing. Course when i think of it, I think of Annette Benning and American Beauty, and then it sounds completely unappealing. LOL. But yeah, I'm getting bored and a little high strung staying home all the time with these two crazy girls, and I just realized that I've been a stay at home mom for SIX YEARS. Holy crap. I think it's time. Elma, I know you're a working mama. I wouldn't work away from the kids more than two or three days a week, but how do you do it? Eeeeek!

Okay, hope you ladies are doing well. There's DD2 cooing at my to tell me she's woken.


----------



## ElmaWG

Only have a quick minute, but checking in.

Weight this morning. 150.4

2 eggs for breakfast yesterday. Today too.

Easy exercise and a lot of screeching yesterday. Got a harder workout in this morning.

Drank a BIT of coffee without cream.

Last night, instead of eating a second cupcake before bed (DH's birthday) I did only eat yogurt. Though I but some blueberries in it. That s healthy right?

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## topsy

Weigh in in a bit eek!!!!

xxxx


----------



## kmr1763

Good luck topsy!!!

My weigh in-- 1.2 lb over my 21 day fix end weight, 124.8 lbs. I'm starting back up on Monday! I'm going to work on my menu for the week, and go grocery shopping this weekend and get back in the saddle again ;) I've picked out my bikini top that I am GOING to wear for swim lessons and splash park with the kids. So now I just need to feel good in it. 
I know I need to up the cardio to see better results this fix cycle. I keep saying that lol. So I'm going to work really hard to get... Maybe 20 minutes of cardio work three to five days a week. In addition to my strength training. (Ladies, I love weight lifting, I love seeing muscles where I've not really had any before!) and I might try to forgo ONE coffee with cream and sugar and just drink it black if I need a second cup. But man I love my coffee.
I already feel pretty good about my body. My husband makes me feel pretty good about myself. So man just a little more fat loss and a little more tone and j feel like I'll be in the zone! I'm shooting for another four lbs this round! Let's get under 120! Woohoo!
Hope everyone is doing well, hope you ladies are KILLING your workouts!


----------



## shadowlove

Hi ladies, please can I join? Starting on Monday and need to loose 5 stone. Sigh.....


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies :) May I join in?

I'm Helen, I'm 30(31 in Sept), engaged to 27(28 in July) year old Liam, and I have a 6 year old boy called Josh.

I'm desperate not to be a fat bride like I was the first time round, and would absolutely love to lose 5-7 stone (70-98lbs), but my ultimate goal is to weigh 10st(140lbs) again. My original weight when I first started to lose weight for the wedding was 18st 11(253.54lbs), I am now 17st 5lbs(245lbs) but now seem to have ground to a halt. I'm meant to be doing Slimming World from home but now seem to be just trying to watch what I eat. I'm feeling quite down about how I've not managed to lose any more weight.


----------



## ElmaWG

Welcome Shadow and Ellie! I'm glad you're both joining us :flower:

Ellie,congrats on your engagement. Do you have a date set? Try not to get too discouraged, as long as you keep working at it you will eventually start loosing again. Are you doing any sort of exercise plan? 

I've had a lot of luck with trackin calories. I use an ap called Myfitnesspal. I never thought counting calories would be all that useful, but even when I didn't meet my daily calorie goal, it helped keep me honest and gave me a better idea of how much I was eating and how much I should be eating. And that's really important too know when you're trying to loose weight.

Accountability:

I was bad yesterday. Well I had a great workout and ate lots of veggies, but a lady at work had a baby shower and I at two big pieces of cake and a cookie. Ahhh I couldn't stop myself :(

1. Two eggs for breakfast yesterday and today. Yay protein!

2. Worked out yesterday and today. Tomorrow is supposed to be an easier day, and boy do I need it.

3. Tried a bit of coffee without cream. So-so. But I will sure try to give it a go for the 21df when I start on Monday. 

4. Had yogurt as my after dinner snack. Did sneak some blue berries I it.


----------



## kmr1763

Welcome ladies! Please do join!! I think its common to hit a plateau in weight loss but keep chugging along it will pick back up! Try getting some extra exercise in your routine, even if it's just taking a five minute walk around your house. Staying active is important! 

Elma, I was just reading about blueberries and their belly fat slimming properties. I say they are a win win! 

I've been off my game on working out. Garage sale tomorrow then off Sunday so will be picking back up Monday with my diet AND exercise. Need to meal plan! But I'm ready. The old regulars just aren't as good as I thought they were (except cookies! Cookies are pretty awesome.)


----------



## shadowlove

Maybe I should just drop diets and go with calorie control. Thing is, the diet I am following is 600cals per day which is really not enough fuel, but maybe if I add more fruit and fresh veg snacks to up the cals I would feel better and maybe be able to finish. Becausr I loose interested when I start to feel tired. I am a busy mom so can't go on low fuel during the day, maybe just need to make healthier decisions on what I eat.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi shadow, 600 cal a day is EXTREMRLY low. Your body is in starvation mode and fighting the to hang on to every calorie. Plus your body can't function properly like that (so surprise you have no energy!) Your body needs a at least twice that I'd imaging, even when loosing wieght, probably 3 times as much when maintain gin a constant wieght. 

Have you tired a wieght loss website or calorie counter app? That would help you find your baseline calorie needs, and then you could subtract maybe 500 or so calories off that (the app/website could help you find a more precise number). Then you'd have A more realistic goal that would be attainable (some days anyway) and you'd feel so much better--both because you'd be fueling your body enough to to function AND mentally you'd me meeting a goal.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks :D Yes we've set a date, 26th August 2017, and I can't wait :D

I'm part of MyFitnessPal - restarted it yesterday, and failed immediately :nope:

I know I'm going to eat naff all today, not because of yesterday's fail as such, but cause once I get to the yard where my man and his family keep their horses, there's generally not enough time to eat. Maybe ought to find something small to eat before we leave


----------



## kmr1763

Shadow-- everything Elma said! Your body isn't going to run efficiently on too low calories and it will be detrimental to your weight loss (as well as just plan not good for you!). 

Mummy-- have you ever meal prepped? If going out is a regular thing maybe you could prep yourself enough healthy food to last you while you are there? Having the right food right there makes the choice to eat healthier so much easier!


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies. I've been reading your posts but I'm on my phone so I'm not typing as much as I want. I have a couple of questions. ...

1. When you are doing your eating plans so you cool the same thing for your family? Does your dh cook to make it easier for you? Or do you cook them their meal and do yours separately?

2. For those with kids....when do you fit I the exercise. I find at home stuff hard. My oldest is a 5am girl and I struggle to get up earlier to fit I exercise. By the time they are both in bed at night (8pm) I don't want to much. I just clean the kitchen and sit down. 
So at the moment I'm just happy with the mummy's boot camp that I can bring Seren to.

I'm asking because sometimes I find inspiration in what others do.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

It can be fairly regular. I've taken food to eat there before, but a lot of the time it remains uneaten as we just lose track of time :(


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I did have a better day today overall though, managed to eat just under the calories that MFP said to have :)


----------



## kmr1763

Good job on the cals mummy! Remember to eat frequently through the day, it's way better for your metablosim to eat small frequent meals.

Spud-- with the 21 day fix. It's easy to modify the dinner for me or make it heartier for the family. Such as.... an enchilada recipe that I use. For me, I'll only be eating two enchilada, and maybe some broccoli or spinach on the side. But I'll also make Mexican rice and maybe some tortilla chips and salsa for the rest of them to eat along side it. A frequent meal here is chicken. Instead if doing white rice and gravy, I'll season the chicken well and serve it over wild or brown rice and then side of green (broccoli green beans asparagus) so that's easy for the whole fam. Oh I've also mentioned the wrap oizzas. I love them! When that's on the menu, I get a real crust for the hubby and kids. So the whole time we are eating basically the same things, but sometimes with modifications. 
And I have two girls at home during the day and the big one who is off to school at 6:30 and home at 4. I generally wait till my five month old is down for a nap, and that's when I get my workout in. My two year old is usually doing it with me, or playing if not. It's hard. And if I could go to a mom boot camp I would! There's nkthibg ljke that around here. But probably if there were my kids wouldn't be cooperative. Lol.


----------



## shadowlove

Think I should just go with clean eating then. Because I can then eat and snack more without feeling guilty. I am also very much about my coffee, but not so much water. I was thinking of doing it like this - one glass of water per cup of coffee, bet I will drink less coffee then as well later on. lol


----------



## ElmaWG

I too love my coffee, shadow. I wish I drank it black just to save a few empty calories, but it's just not as good like that! But some people like it, so maybe I could get used to it? :shrug:

Spud, I primarily wake up before baby to work out. I'll set an alarm for 5 or 5:15. Baby wakes usually 6 or 6:30. At first it was hard to find the motivation ( as sometimes still is) to wake up earlier than needed since I'm generally sleep deprived. But now I love this ME time. Really the only ME time I ever get. I usually start with a nice cup of coffee. 

That said, I'm not sure I could do it if baby woke at 5 am. Maybe if I went to bed earlier. Is you baby content in a seat/chair? Could you feed her when she wakes, then set her down and work out? My baby, when he wakes early, if I'm still working out, is content to sit in his bouncy chair and watch me. I think I must look petty funny. Also, DH get baby when he wake and does diaper and clothes and stuff, so that frees me up for a few more minutes.

As for food, DS1 is a fairly picky eater and generally get his own food prepared anyways, so me doing 21df won't effect his meal prep. Most nights DH cooks dinner for the both of us (at least since DS2 was born and I've been back at work). I think for 21df, he will just make himself dinner and me mine. Well he may roast some veggies or tofu for us both.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Dammit, over my calories for today. I really need to look at what I'm eating :nope::cry:


----------



## kmr1763

Haha I'm enjoying my last meal before the start of the fix. Meal plan for the week-- pizza, enchiladas, stuffed peppers, and a few nights of roasted or grilled chicken various sides. I bought some spaghetti squash to try. Deli ham in various ways for lunches and overnight oats and scrambled eggs for breakfast, things like almonds, cottage cheese, Greek yogurt, and protein shakes for snacks. . Weigh in and new measurements in the morning. I won't be taking a full week off anymore. I'll be taking maybe every other weekend off. I'm going to try to make this a lifestyle change rather than a fad diet. I've been such a slacker working out so back on track tomorrow with that too.
I wake up at 5:30 now to get the big one on the bus. I don't think I could do any earlier, but summer is coming up so it might be easy to wake myself up early and get a workout in before they all wake up! In fact sounds really nice, lol instead of waiting for my alone time at nap time. That's the reason I've been slacking lately because it's hard to lose my time alone to working out when I feel like I have so much to do. Anyways I think waking early for working out sounds perfect!!
Hope you ladies are all doing this weekend!


----------



## loeylo

Sounds like you all had good weekends. I have been fairly bad but I have been back in track today. Meal plan as follows: Baked potatoes and salad, wrap pizzas and salad, pasta in homemade tomato sauce, chilli with rice, chicken and salad wraps, and maybe risotto or cous cous. 

Snacks we have got melon, mango, strawberries, banana, ryvitas and cottage cheese. 

I'm considering going dairy free as my wee one is dairy free. I bought some soy milk and its actually okay.


----------



## jumpingo

have been trying to keep up on my phone (but sometimes the page won't load from the email link:shrug:) but have been so busy and haven't gotten to my computer...sucking it up from my phone because i wanted to say a couple things:

welcome to all the recent new folks!:wave:

for anyone just getting "started" my personal experience was that just learning portion sizes and how many calories were in things made a huge difference. instead of not eating all of a particular category of food, just learn what's considered 1 serving and allow treats, or that glass of milk (right kmr?:winkwink:) or whatever because, like kmr just said about making it more of a lifestyle and not a fad diet will do you so much better in the long run. i love my candy just as much as the next 8 year old:haha: so when i was calorie counting, that was a treat for eating well and having some "extra" calories at the end of a day. i used the app LoseIt! which is like MyFitnessPal, i believe? anyway, soapbox rant over.:blush:

loeylo, i had some almond milk the other day (my friend is super intolerant to dairy) and it was actually pretty tasty, so maybe try that too!:thumbup:

i have managed a walk almost every day in may so far. just got home from a 3 (plus a bit?) mile walk.:coolio: and have a workout plan for postpartum pelvic core (since i am still having leak issues, nearly 6 months later:dohh::nope:) but haven't started it yet. maybe after my 30 day challenge, i will trade out some walking days for workout days. the weather in tokyo is gorgeous right now and it's so nice to get outside!!

(feel like someone asked about where i live...was that in this thread?? sorry, am on my phone and i'm useless...:dohh:)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Weigh in day.......and I maintained. *sigh* Better than putting on I guess :shrug:


----------



## ElmaWG

I'm starting 21 day fix today. Excited about it. Goal is to loose (at least) 4 lbs off a starting weight of 150.4. Seem very achievable based on what I've heard.

Started day with a good workout, low impact cardio and the some arms. 

I'm doing the highest calorie bracket since I'm planning lots of exercise and expending many calories breastfeeding. 


Breakfast I ate: 2 hard boiled eggs. Half cup oat meal with a little butter and a few blue berries. Coffee (drank half with cream, half a cup without :coffee:)

Plan for the rest of day:
Packed for work I have:
Apple
Carrots
A Greek quinoa salad with tomatoes cucumbers and olive, tiny bit of feta
A black bean and corn salad with onion and red pepper
A pea salad with half tsp Maya and onion
Some mixed greens that I will eat with a bit of ceasar dressing
Half a peanut butter and banana sandwich 

The tally for all this is 2.5 fruit, 2.5 or 3 grains, 4 or 4.5 veggie, 2 protein. Fats/oils/dressings are complicated, I'm just trying to minimize in general 

This evening I'll try to figure out a dinner and snack with:
1 fruit
2 veggie
2 protein
1 grain.
Will like be a burrito of sorts and Greek yogurt with berries wen kids are in bed.


----------



## MommyCandice

Hey ladies may I join???

I am Candice. I will be 25 next month. My oh and I have been together almost 3 yrs. I have 3 kids. A 6yr old boy named Jordan, an almost 5 yr old girl Serenity and a 1.5 yr old boy Dominic. 

I am 259lbs as of this morning. I wasnt always this big. Right before I had my oldest I was 186. I want to roughly be 170-180 as that is where I was comfortable. Based on my height that is still considered "overweight" but with my body frame I looked very good at that weight.

So I was 186 before I had my oldest. I got up to 218 my last weigh in while pregnant with him and 6 months later when I found out I was pregnant with my middle I was 219!!! So end of pregnancy with her I was 240. When she was a yr old I lost some weight and was down to 220. When she was 2.5 I found out I was pregnant again and my starting weight was 243. I didnt gain anything my whole pregnancy and the last weigh in with my tiny peanut 5 weeks early I was 238. Just shortly after my youngest came home from the hospital I was 225!!! Then my postpardum depression hit and I hit a record high of 265!!! I tried last yr to lose weight and at xmas I was 243 but I fell off the bandwagon after that and as of last tuesday (6 days ago) I was 263. 
I tried all last week to eat well and make sure I walk every day and drink more water and as of sat I was down 5.2lbs in 4 day!!! Sat was suppose to be my cheat day and surprisingly after eating rele crappy and walking 7.2km I was still down.6lbs yesterday morning but yesterday was a lazt day and we went out for hubbys bday dinner and as expected I am up 1.8lbs from yesterday!!! But today is a new day and I am starting fresh now to get back up and try again. This coming weekend will be rough as we are attending a huge potluck bbq sat and on sunday we are going away so will be eating at a resteraunt sun night and then McDonald's prob monday on the way home but will be swimming lots but wont be on the scale till I get home. Just means I may have to really step it up these next few weeks to get back on track.
So my older 2 are in school and I try to walk an hour a day (5.5km) while carrying my youngest. I wanna start strength training and toning up my tummy but I am not sure where to start or what to do :( I am using my fitness pal and for the last week or so have not been doing to bad with calories. I am trying to drink half my weight in water as well as cut down on sugars and carbs and late night eating. I am really trying to eat 3 meals and 3 snacks a day as well. 
So far has not been to bad but I think I need to exercise more.
Look forward to talking to all you ladies
Oh ya the plan once I lose weight is to have another baby.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi Candice, glad you're joining us.:flower: I hope you (and all the new ladies who have joined recently) will check in here regularly to let us know how your efforts are going. And hopefully that helps keep you motivated and accountable. I really do believe that if you just keep at it, and get back on the wagon when you fall off, you WILL see results. 

Sounds like you're doing a ton of walking :thumbup: is there any specific aspect of your eating you consider to be a problem or are focusing on? My main problem is binging on sweets, but I've done good lately cutting sugar out.


----------



## MommyCandice

My main thing I am focusing on initially is cutting out sweets and take out and eating after 9pm exspecially crap after 9. I am also trying to keep my calories in check

Once I get that under way I wanna start cutting back on carbs.

Right now I am trying to find good tummy toning at home workout videos


----------



## loeylo

I'm doing well now ladies! I think nice weather is helping. I'm focusing on the following, and have been for maybe a week now:

1. Water. I drink tonnes of fluid, usually a few tea/coffees (I take mines with just a tiny splash of low fat milk, no sugar) and at least 1l diet coke, so I do drink enough fluids, but I need to drink more plain water. On days I work (Wednesday to Friday) I'm drinking a glass in the house before I leave, then 500ml up to break time, a coffee at morning break, 500ml between break and lunch, then 500ml diet coke at lunch, and 500ml between lunch and home, and another 500ml on the way home. I'm drinking a glass before my dinner too. The hope is it will help my skin too as I have had some spots since going back on the pill. Its harder to be disciplined with the water at home so I'm getting into the habit of doing it at work in the hope I start doing it at home too. 

2. I'm meal planning. I have cut out processed foods, except from Quorn and bread. I'm not being super strict on it, but it seems to be working. 

3. Healthy food swaps. I'm still having what I fancy, I'm just making it healthier. I am home making my chips and parboiling them then using a tiny bit spray oil to crisp them in the oven, I'm making the wrap pizzas with low fat cheese instead of buying a takeaway, I'm having salad with everything and fruit and fat free yoghurt for pudding, and I have stopped using butter (for toast I am making sure I eat it with something moist) 

I'm also considering dairy free. If I go dairy free, id be vegan except for eggs. Which to me would be easier just to go vegan. To whoever suggested almond milk, I was going to give that a go if the soya milk isn't nice!


----------



## MommyCandice

Yesterday was a a meh day didnt do any walking just some yard work and I went over on my calories but somehow managed to be down to lbs today from yesterday.
I weighed in this morning at 257 :) lowest inhabe been since march


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Had a better day today. Did loads of walking in town and burnt off a fair few cals :happydance:


----------



## ElmaWG

Great job Ellie. And congrats on the new low, Candice. 

Candice, you'd mentioned wanting exercise videos. KMR introduced me to fitnessblender, a great website with hundreds of free videos for all ability levels. I really do love it. You can search by difficult, video time, body target area, etc. they have tons of core videos. Here's a few I randomly picks:

https://www.fitnessblender.com/videos/standing-abs-workout-standing-abs-exercises-to-tone-abs-obliques-and-lower-back
https://www.fitnessblender.com/videos/5-minute-express-abs-and-obliques-workout


----------



## kmr1763

I'm so happy we have so many working on themselves!!! Awesome work to you all!! Mummy great job on the walking!!
And Loe! Awesome work on cutting out the junk!! 

Elma-- how is your fix going?! We are both on day three! I wanted to share with you... On round one, I went from 127.8, got as low as 123.0 and then hovered at 123.6 and that's what I called my ending weight. When I started round 2, I was 125.8, and already just from cutting the junk, am down to 123.0. I'm honestly a believe. I don't think ill be taking any lengthy breaks, probably a weekend here or there off. But man, the change in the scale is encouraging. I hope you took body measurements! I lost 5 inches with round 1... I need to find my tape so I can take new ones. Anyway I wanted to share my day three progress which has me feeling really good about myself and this diet!!
I got my first REAL workout in awhile too husband took sick leave and watched babies for me so I worked up a good sweat. Woooohooooooo. I've got my workout high. Lol.


----------



## ElmaWG

kMR, I've have a bit of a rough start actually. Monday I don't think I cheated at all, and was pretty much hungry all day at work. Evening was ok, but, man oh man was I ever hungry in the middle of the night and the next morning. Tuesday morning I was famished more than I can remember being in a long time. Despite that I did well with my food Tuesday and today as well, but each day my weight has been significantly higher than the day before :growlmad: 

I think I'm doing it right, and not cheating much at all, and exercising quite a bit, so the weight increase is discouraging. I'm sure it's just one of those things. We all know daily weight fluctuate a lot. But I sure am sick of seeing weight 4 lbs up from my previous low. Weigh-ins aside, I do feel like I'm doing well and eating healthy. 

On an unpleasant side note, I feel like I may be getting a cold. Baby has sleep like crap the last two nights, and that combined with reduced calories and a lot of exercise probably has my immune system down. I'm gonna go to sleep as soon as baby does tonight.


----------



## kmr1763

Give it a few more days. If you don't see a loss I would reevaluate calorie bracket. Make sure you are getting enough. If you're still hungry, eat extra vegetables or protein. Yogurt with a few blueberries. I would listen to your body at first. If you are still hungry listen to it and eat extra. Go from there. And don't get discouraged.


----------



## MommyCandice

So today I had a fair bit more sugar than usual. But I only had about 75-100 more calories than the 1550 mfp says per day but I walked and burnt roughly 400 Cals and then I followed it by doing roughly 40 mins of as strict as possible for me an exercises. I did take 30 sec breaks every few mins as it was hard.it was my first time and I tried 3 different videos. I was only able to do roughly half the exercises per video as being obese it really kicked my butt but i did break a good sweat and my abs are sore.

Do you think it would be OK if I took tomorrow off from an training and just walk my 1 hr 5.5 km a day and do an training every other day till I work up to everyday and get into shape?


----------



## ElmaWG

Candice, it sounds like you're doing great! :thumbup: and taking days off between hard workouts is definitely a good idea, especially when starting out. PS, your kids are way cute!

I've woken with a terrible sore throat. I'm thinking today I will eat more normally, as my body probably needs more calories to kick this bug. But I think I'll count calories so I don't over do it. And no sugar! Also, no exercise obviously. 

Baby slept 8:30 to midnight then up every 45 minutes the rest of night, and I'd need to hold him for 15 minutes before I could lay him down. And half the time he'd. Wake right back up. Second night in a row of this. (Or 3rd?) Oh, evil sleep deprivation! :sleep: :coffee: :wacko: :growlmad:


----------



## kmr1763

MommyC-- I do think it's totally fine (and maybe even good for you) to take rest days. The problem I had with doing this in the beginning was after an "off" day, finding the motivation to have an "on" day. But I have a willpower issue, and I really had to power through in the beginning to get in the habit of working out lol. 

Ugh, Elma, I'm sorry you're sick! And baby was up :( Those nights are so rough! My DD1 still wakes up and comes into my bed in the middle of the night, and DD2 comes in sometime too so when we wake up I have boobs out and two babies in the bed with us. lol! 

I'm sure I said it, but I got in a super legs workout in yesterday. My husband acquired me some new weights, and I was able to lift heavier than I have done in the past, and OH MAN I'm sore today!! I can't believe how sore lol it's been awhile since I have been sore from what I have here at home. Today is music class, but I'm going to do arms and maybe throw in some sit-ups before I go. My biceps look like mini versions of hubby's, and I have to say I'm SUPER proud of them lol. My abs, not so much. They need some attention. And SO DO MY LOVE HANDLES. Oh my gosh, if there is a chunk of fat that doesn't want to budge, it's there. I have this bathing suit picked out for summer, but I can't bring myself to get it because I'm too obsessed over these love handles. I might order it anyway and just try to find bottoms that help hide them. But urgh!! I want them gone! 

Fix day three yesterday, I might have snuck in a few fritos... I made the clan frito taco salad (and just straight up taco SALAD for me) but man those taco salads looked good. So I snuck a bite or two. I'm also going to sneak and have a bubble tea today. Music class has me passing right by that place and I ADORE those drinks, so I'm splurging. I'll cut out a purple serving though to make up for it. 

Hope you all have a great productive day ladies!


----------



## MommyCandice

I weighed in at 255.8 this morning which is a new low since I started working out again. 
Not my lowest as I was 243 before christmas but I feel amazing!!!


----------



## ElmaWG

I gotta say I'm a bit offended that the pop up ad that that just came up was for McDonald's. On the Diet,Weightloss & fitness forum? That's pretty lame.

Candice, I'm glad your feeling so great. Ride that motivation! 

Kmr, I say you buy that bikini and ding look back. I'm sure your hubby will think you look great and won't notice your love handles. And really, 6 month after having a baby, I think every momma is gonna still have tummy issues. I don't think I'll be sporting a bikIni this summer, my goal is to comfortsble wearing shorts!

Baby sleep great last night (is waking twice great?!). :happydance: :happydance: I'm feeling a lot better, gonna try an easy workout. :thumbup: Maybe a brisk outside walk. 

Despite not sticking to my diet yesterday, a did eat pretty damn clean. Did get a bag of potato chips when leaving work though, cause u was starving and can't handle picking up the kids on an empty tummy. Gonna try to get back on 21 day fix diet today, though not sure what veggies we have left in the house...


----------



## kmr1763

Morning ladies!! My legs are still screaming from my workout the other day, wil be doing srms today (did I say that yesterday? Husband has taken sick leave from work and his being home either helps me, or throws me off... Yesterday I was thrown off). 

Elma, good job! I cheated yesterday too and got a tea from the coffee shop and a few bites of scone that I got for my daughter too :/ my mom is coming for dinner tonight and she is so picky that I have to make one of my more traditional dinners for her to eat. and then I'll have to modify it for myself. (Seriously she's been requesting the same thing from me every visit for the past six weeks, which is just roasted chicken, rice gravy and sautéed corn. I'm sick of making it!!! Gah. 

I hope you all do well today. I'm interested my weigh in today. I hit 123 the other day and then 123.2 the next and interested in what today will be now.


----------



## MommyCandice

So this morning I weighed in at 256.4 which is up from yesterday but only by .8 but i know you can flucuate from day to day and im sure that mcdonalds fry at 12pm last night cuz hubby didnt want it after buying it last night. That being said i also didnt exercise yesterday.
I am Feeling kinda bad that I didn't do any exercising yesterday when I had full intention on walking yesterday but my body is still sore from my 40 min walk and half hour of ab exercises on wednesday. Should it still be??? Hoping I am feeling better today. It was a rough 1st exercise besides walking but since i didnt feel awful after i thought it was not to bad. It wasnt until i woke up yesterday morning and it has gotten worse as the days gone on. My lower abdomen is sore and my legs and butt are cracking and so tender i feel like i have arthritis or something. Maybe i pushed myself to hard but I felt amazing after.


----------



## kmr1763

Cmommy, it's totally normal to still be sore for a few days, especially if you're making those muscles work harder than they normally do (my legs and butt are still super sore from my Wednesday workout.) Keep working out, maybe lighter but it will help work that lactic acid through your muscles. Make sure you stretch real good after your workouts, and a little protein after you workouts is always a good idea (I love protein powder but an egg or some cottage cheese is good too!)


----------



## kmr1763

Oh my weigh in was 123.6, .6 up from my new low. No more cheats! Let's get to 122.x on the scale!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Had a god awful few days - and not with food. My poor fiancé ended up in hospital after a horse he was training reared and went up and over and landed on him, breaking 6 ribs and making a small puncture in his right lung :cry: Thankfully the puncture has repaired itself with it being so small and he is now out of hospital as of this evening and at home with his mum(he doesn't live with me yet)

Now I'm not worrying quite as much as I was - believe me I'm still worried about him and will be til he's fully healed :( - I can focus back on my food


----------



## MommyCandice

I dreading this weekend and hoping to keep my calories in?somewhat check as tomorrow we have a potluck bbq and sunday we are going away for the night.
I am still rele sore but going to sqeeze in a walk tonight as i am really not going to have time to?exercise from today till tuesday minus going to an indoor waterpark from sunday to monday and hoping to use their treadmill monday morning before the kids get up and possibly a walk down by the falls sunday night


----------



## ElmaWG

Ellie I'm sorry to hear about your fiancé, how terrible! But glad he's recovering. Do you both work with horses?

Candice, I also get sore muscles that last several days. Seems to last especially long if it's some muscle I haven't worked in a while.

Kmr, keep on that 21df and I'm sure you'll be seein 122.x soon. I'm curious, are you hungry a lot on this diet? I find I'm hungry a lot of the time (but it has actually gotten a lot better since the first day), probably cause I'm snacking on veggies all the time.m

I took it a bit easy today. 25 min walk in the am, which was lovely. Stayed good with my eating, with exception of cream in my coffee, a wee lil corn bread muffin :blush:, and some of DH beer. May have had an extra serving of fat too, but that's ok right? :shrug:

Btw, I weight in this mornin. Not a new low, but a pound lower than my starting weight :thumbup:


----------



## kmr1763

MommyC--- just choose the healthier things, and watch portion sizes! It's okay to dine out and enjoy yourself, you can still make healthier choices! 

Elma-- I actually re-weighed this morning and saw 122.8! HAHA! So was pretty stoked. I can get hungry sometimes, or get the munchies, but I try to make good choices for meals that will stick with me, and I usually have snacks between meals, so I do stay pretty full. Today-- I had toast with peanut butter and sliced bananas with a side of yogurt for breakfast. That holds me over til lunch, I had five deli slices of ham with a side of cottage cheese and almonds and green beans. Snack was a protein shake, and then I had another handful of almonds because I had the munchies lol. Then lunch was a grilled chicken wrap with a ton of greens inside and cheese. Yum. So my day is pretty well rounded, and I feel like having a snack in between helps keep the hunger off. So I actually had an extra plus some blue (healthy fats, like cheese and nuts) but FAT IS NOT THE ENEMY so I don't feel bad. I always overdo it on greens. I made a steamable bag of green beans with lunch and I ate half the bag. lol. I can sit there and just eat green beans with some sea salt phew! Tasty stuff! But I imagine it would be harder to stay full if I was vegetarian? I'm not sure never tried, but I would definitely say that if you're still feeling hungry to add some extra protein.. Do you have any protein powder? Such an easy snack, and filling for a bit (not to mention helps curb the craving for sweet stuff imo) Maybe you should tack on some extra protein servings and see if that helps? Honestly, the diet is very much about portion control but also about eating the right kinds of foods-- so if you're sticking to the food lists, and keeping to the portions on fats and carbs, I would just eat proteins fruits and veggies, at least until you're feeling less hungry.


----------



## ElmaWG

I love love love green beans too. DH will often roast them with a bit of olive oil and salt. What a treat! Actually he has been roasting lots of veggies lately, and it's all good.


I need to eat an extra serving of beans I think. Most days, my protein has been 1. Two eggs, 2. Beans/quinoa/edamame, 3, tofu/soy milk (which really doesn't have that many calories) 4. Greek yogurt. Sometimes I might get a 5th serving in. I should work on that. Is fat free milk ok?? I could have a ski, cappuccino! :haha:


----------



## MommyCandice

Yesterday didnt end up up walking but I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off to get everything done and I got most of it done so I wasnt expecting a huge drop in weight and I also had my tim hortons tea at like almost 11pm last night eeek.
This morning I weighed in at 256.2. It is still a decrease of .6 from yesterday so I am happy. This is still a new low though from when I started working out and eating healthy again. I cant wait to break 250 and get into the 240's!!! 
Also on a great note I am not really sore anymore!!! Only took 3 days but it was a painful 3 days :) 
I hope you all are doing well


----------



## kmr1763

Doesn't sound like it will be long, MommyC-- at least if you can't exercise staying busy busy will do the trick!
I'm irritated with myself as I keep planning on working out and then don't. Husband has been off basically since Tuesday, I got a workout in Wednesday and that's it. He throws me off by being home, I have a routine to working out, kids, and housework, and here he is throwing a wrench in it. Maybe I will take a long walk this morning. My legs are just feeling less sore. And I need to workout arms, I don't want my awesome biceps going anywhere! (LOL does that sound modest?)

Elma-- on the 21 DF milk isn't allowed. During the day I do almond milk (unsweetened vanilla silk) and then at night I cheat with a glass of 2% milk. So I'm going to say in moderation, it won't hurt your progress. And it's not empty calories, not sure why it's off limits. But whatever. I love PB2 for adding extra protein during the day too (I never count it lol)... When I have protein shakes, one scoop is considered one serving, to that I add the two tbsps of PB2. Hits the spot! 

Haven't weighed in yet this morning, but not feeling super skinny today so I'm thinking probably no less than yesterday haha.


----------



## kmr1763

Weigh in was 122.4. In shock!! Course I'm probably losing muscle mass from my less than frequent workouts but still nice to see that number. Beginning of round 1 was 127.8. Day six round 2 122.4.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Elma - no just him and his mum. They do breaking and training for a living. I go along to help now and again with feeding and grooming and general yard work

Crap food day again :(


----------



## ElmaWG

I was doing SO good yesterday...until 5pm. We were at a play cafe so DS1 could burn off some energy since it was a rainy day. DH bought a huge order of cheese covered fries (to be fair he asked me first if I would eat a few and i said yes). I really meant to only eat a few, but ended up eating half. :dohh::wacko: I was tracking calories, and still ended the day burning mor calories that I consumed....but my wight was up today. Likely due to all the salt in those fries. 

Oh well, today is grocery shopping, laundry, and food prep. No workout since I'm feeling a bit not well. Baby sleep like crap again, think maybe 2nd tooth is about to cut. Tomorrow I'm back gung-ho on the 21 day fix. First week was a mixed bag, but I did see a new low for the first time in a month, so I definitely motivated!


----------



## kmr1763

Meh I'm kind of off today too. Visiting my parents and I tried to bring my lunch and be good but have had two candies and a clean eating bar for snack and a cup of coffee! And now I'll be getting home later than usual and don't want to cook what I was going to:/ trying to think of the most innocent take out I could manage....


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Happy happy happy!! Considering the week I've had, I've lost 2lbs!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## kmr1763

Great job mummyE!! More motivation for the coming week?!

I cheated and had Chinese last night :( I'm irritated with myself for giving in! I shouldn't have and now I'm feeling guilty. And probably set back. :((( 

Now I have my second fiveK sneaking up on me on Saturday. I'm going to have to take my butt out walking/running this week to try to prep a bit. Doing it with my friend, not sure if she is going to want to run at all but best be prepared. 

My arms are sore from the other day. Need to workout legs and abs (abs bad!!). On track today, no excuses. Stupid Chinese is in the fridge I should throw it out!!!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

My motivations are I want to lose a good amount before September as me and my fiancé are going down for his Nana's birthday, but the biggest one is my wedding next August. I'm determined not to be a 'fat' bride like I was the first time round


----------



## ElmaWG

Good job on the two lbs Ellie. I was up a bit today , but still lower than when startin 21df a week ago, do at least there's progress.

Got a good workout in this morning. Brisk walking with occasional jogging, then some strength exercises. Did well with food until dinner, when I ate an extra carb serving and a bit of jam. But I'm going to bed early so won't get my final snack in, so maybe it evens out in the end.

Kmr, k hope you threw away that Chinese food :haha: I was wondering: what weight Dumbbells do you use to get your killer biceps?


----------



## kmr1763

Those are great motivations Ellie! 

Elma, Chinese is in the fridge but easy to steer clear today as I've been so mad at myself. Asking hubby to take it to work tomorrow for lunch. Totally on track today!! Weight was definitely up this mornjng ljke 124.2 buuuuut that's okay. That's what I get. I got a mile of walk jog (omg all three kids with me now that the big one is out for summer and he complained the whole second half as he rode his bike :/) then did lunges to the end of my driveway and back (then my two year old did too lol) it was a nice workout! 
I have two two pound weights, and two five pound weights. I got them specifically for a pop sugar workout on YouTube (Google popsugar Madonna arms, although she has threes and fives) and that's the circuit I really used at first. Now I cycle it with the popular fitness blender circuits when I do arms, and I'm also lifting heavier now (yay for weights). But I got these pretty things with my twos and fives!! I still flex randomly just to feel them up, isn't that sick? I might pop out some curls before bed just to give them some love lol. Those Dumbbells were a really good investment. I think my next purchase might be resistance band (I see fun leg workouts with them) and maybe some kettle bells. But for now, I'm pretty happy with my weigh lifting.


----------



## kmr1763

Oh, I'll add that I even use the five Dumbbells when doing leg workouts. I'll just hold them for squats and lunges and lifts, and you can put them on your hips for bridges... It's not much but it definitely works your muscles harder!


----------



## MommyCandice

So I have not weighed myself since saturday morning as I dreaded what my scale would say sunday as I ate horrible saturday night at the potluck and I had a lot of calories from drinking far to much!!! So I didnt weigh myself yesterday and then we left for the night to go to an indoor waterpark and hotel so didnt weigh myself this morning as I didnt have a scale. I know saturda, yesterday and today I didnt eat great so I will definitely be up tomorrow but as bad as this will sound it will be worth it as I had an amazing time with my kids. I will just have to bust my ass to get it off. Im motivated for this week as hubby is off all week and not only will we get to spend time together that we dont normally get but I may have a walking buddy for the week!!! So i didnt excercise saturday but I didnt lay on the couch so that is a plus haha. Yesterday I ran around packing for a while in the morning and I did walk around in the pool which isnt technically exercise but climbing the huge stairs to the water slides yesterday left me winded and with sore legs but so worth it. Then last night hubby and I walked casually not fast down by the falls. It was such a nice time with the hubby last night by the falls. so I guess all in all it was a bit of exercise. Today was really bad with food as it was take out and sanwiches and junk as we werent at home but I did spend most of the day walking in the pool with the kiddos and again the stairs to the waterslides was a killer burn to the legs but a good burn. I am hoping I am not up to to high in the morning but I am expecting as to not disappoint myself but I am so ready to jump back on the bandwagon!!! My goal is ideally to be down to 242 by june 28th (my birthday) so that is like 14lbs as of the other day. Not sure if it is possible but im really really really gonna try. Even if it is just water weight! 
I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Started the day with lunges and some bicep curls and tricep extensions. Diet on track except the cliff bar I ate while shopping earlier :/ lol tried to make good choices though. 

Out and about and sweaty day in the south so maybe burned a few extra calories ;) 

Hope you ladies are doing well. I'm slowly getting back to the 122s after my naughty Chinese binge. Thats what I get for cheating. It isn't worth it!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Candice, we all have weekends like that. Good thng is you are still motivated, so it's only a small road bump on your path. 

Kmr, Chinese food always makes me retain water. And Mexican. All that yummy sodium. I have 5 lbs weight, I just need to use them more. 

I only did a short walk today, felt like I needed so easy day. Did quite well with food. I'm eager for tomorrow's weigh in. Really hoping for a new loe soon.


----------



## MommyCandice

Still up :( have been eating crappy and no exercise after all but me and the family joined the ymca today and i am so excited to get involved and use the gym :D


----------



## kmr1763

So jealous of the gym Candice-- that's awesome that the whole family joined! Wish we had a kid friendly one here! But no. I am near a military installation and husband is retired to we have access to the free gym which is where he goes daily. But i will be holding off til he is better at watching my newest babe!

I'm just waking up and getting coffee in me. I'm going to try to get some strength training in before we head to our last music class of the semester! and then I have my second 5k on Saturdsy. Haven't trained, it will be run/walk lol. Doing it with a friend. So will probably take the day off tomorrow. But yeah need to work out today a bit! 

Will check in later on after I have weighed in. I'm so frustrated I haven't seen my 122 number since Chinese food night. Hoping to today but I doubt it.


----------



## ElmaWG

I've been so busy and tire the last couple days. Somehow I've managed to stay pretty much on track with both food and exercise. Had a little piece of a brownie today, but I said no to the ice cream at the End of the Year school party.

Was hoping for s new low yesterday or dod stay, but no luck. Maybe tomorrow's the day.


----------



## kmr1763

Well I was back in the 122s this am, 122.8. I got a good workout in after music, did a double arm, then some leg presses and squats. It was decent! Said I might take the day off, but I might get some cardio in. short and sweet! But we will see, I say that now. Hubby is off and he always sidetracks me.

Hope you ladies are all doing good.

Don't worry Elma, I'm sure you will see a new low soon!!


----------



## loeylo

Elma - well done for saying no to ice cream. A little bit brownie never hurt anyone! Your new low is just round the corner.

Kmr - well done on the 122s and a good workout!

I haven't weighed myself in a while, but I have been eating quite bad as I have been so busy. My dad has just had surgery, so I have been going over there a lot after work to help my mum with things. I have had a hard week at work too. Plus we have had visitors a lot. 

I'm doing well in the mornings, having fruit and fat free yoghurt and my coffee. Lunches have been okay, I have either been taking leftover dinner or buying something at school (I'm a teacher, all school lunches are healthier choicess) - some days, between dropping off the wee one before work, collecting her after work, helping my parents, visiting family etc I have been out the house from 6:30am to 11:30pm. I didn't get dinner until 12am on Wednesday, and I was up for work at 5:30. I'm SO tired! So my dinner choices haven't been great. However I have lost 3.5lb, probably from exhaustion.

Its a bank holiday weekend so I'm off today and ee are all off on Monday. I'm just relaxing today, need to go buy pet food and drop it at my parents (I don't drive, they live about three miles away. I'll walk.) and Il probably have pizza tonight and some wine. Tomorrow my oh is going to watch football so I'm gonna chill at home.


----------



## ElmaWG

That's sounds rough loe. You deserve some pizza and wine. I hope your dad is doing ok.

No low for me today. But yesterday I felt my jeans were noticeable loser. That was a good feeling!


----------



## happynewmom1

Hi, all! I hope it's OK for me to drop in! I have a question.. Wondered if anyone has any advice for me. I am currently ebf my 4 month old and have about 20 lbs to get to my pre-pregnancy weight. I know from past experience I have always gotten to 10lbs above my pre-pregnancy weight and would stop losing until I weaned them. So I was fully expecting that this time too except it won't budge anymore and I'd love to at least lose 10 lbs before it stalls lol 

So I've been dairy free for a few months now.. Baby seemed really sensitive to it but has changed completely since I've been off of it. It has kept me from eating things that would usually tempt me. Lots of cheese, chocolate and such. We can't afford to go completely organic or to buy a bunch of things fresh but we try every chance we get. I really don't eat badly.. I've recently cut way back on sugar. Have started putting honey in my coffee and trying to make better choices. 

Excercise wise, i put Aliya in a carrier and the kids and I walk every day and then play at the park. Also have found some good YouTube videos for cardio and strength and alternate days for them. I'm getting frustrated as I've been going at this for so long and at the exact same weight.. It won't budge. I do feel stronger and healthier but I was hoping to start fitting into at least some of my old dresses this summer. I can't go buy a whole new wardrobe :/ any advice? I can't cut back on much more food wise or I'm just really hungry or my milk supply goes down. 

Hope this wasn't confusing.. Didn't get much sleep last night lol good luck to you all! Sounds like everyone is doing great :)


----------



## loeylo

I'm in some of my pre pregnancy clothes but not all. I pretty much live in leggings and my old t-shirts. I was never a huge dress wearer ro begin with but dress wise I'm ok, its mainly jeans that I'm struggling with!


----------



## happynewmom1

loeylo said:


> I'm in some of my pre pregnancy clothes but not all. I pretty much live in leggings and my old t-shirts. I was never a huge dress wearer ro begin with but dress wise I'm ok, its mainly jeans that I'm struggling with!

That's great! I'm not big on leggings haha but i do wear my old t shirts. I was just so small pre pregnancy that until I'm really small again, they won't fit. :/


----------



## ElmaWG

Happynewmom, I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Well I only have 15 lbs to loose, but baby is 6 months. I also plateaud with the weight loss a month or so ago. And like you I thought I was eating ok, but when I started counting calories (which i need to do more) it was obvious why I wasn't loosing. 

Breastfeeding is tough, cause you do need to eat extra, and no one wants to feel hungry when they have a small baby to care for. But I would suggest maybe you use a calorie counting ap like myfitnesspal, and try to cut a reasonable about from your current diet. Cutting 200-300 wouldn't effect your supply I'd think, and you might be hungry a little bit at some points in the day, but nothing extreme. That would having you loose about half a pound a week if my math is right (and you set your goals accurately, which def can be tricky).

I also wanted to add that with DS1, I did get to my prepregnancy weight before stopping breastfeeding. It took about a year though, and the last 5-10 lbs took a long time.


----------



## happynewmom1

ElmaWG said:


> Happynewmom, I'm pretty much in the same boat as you. Well I only have 15 lbs to loose, but baby is 6 months. I also plateaud with the weight loss a month or so ago. And like you I thought I was eating ok, but when I started counting calories (which i need to do more) it was obvious why I wasn't loosing.
> 
> Breastfeeding is tough, cause you do need to eat extra, and no one wants to feel hungry when they have a small baby to care for. But I would suggest maybe you use a calorie counting ap like myfitnesspal, and try to cut a reasonable about from your current diet. Cutting 200-300 wouldn't effect your supply I'd think, and you might be hungry a little bit at some points in the day, but nothing extreme. That would having you loose about half a pound a week if my math is right (and you set your goals accurately, which def can be tricky).
> 
> I also wanted to add that with DS1, I did get to my prepregnancy weight before stopping breastfeeding. It took about a year though, and the last 5-10 lbs took a long time.


Thank you for the reply and suggestion! I actually did my fitness pal for about a month.. Tried different things with it and still didn't make any progress. It definitely had me eating in moderation better than just winging it but I still didn't lose anything. Hopefully it's just a hormonal thing and will kick off soon so I can at least feel like something is happening.. I'm so unmotivated when nothing is showing all the effort I'm putting in. Thank you so much! Good luck to you and great job keeping up with it. It's really hard but worth it in the end!


----------



## kmr1763

Happy new mom, how long did you stick with counting? Sometimes it can take some time. Elma and I both breastfeed out LOs, I tandem breastfeed my five month old and two year old, and on the low calorie bracket of 21 day fix, I'm between 1300-1500 calories a day (more than this because I drink my coffee and milk at night) but haven't suffered any supply hits. I say choose snack foods wisely. Some raw almonds, cottage cheese or Greek yogurt, as many veggies as you can hack (I can eat steamed green beans all.day.long. With my first it took about a year to get down to my pre pregnancy weight, without trying. My second I never bounced back, and lost it all while pregnant with my third. Now back down to pre-baby weight and ultra motivated to keep it off. I think breastfeeding can cause retention of that extra weight, I've heard of many mamas who just hold on to it til baby weans. But whatever you decide to do, stick with it for some time. And make sure you are consuming calories that count. You can count calories all day long but if they are empty calories it's not doing your body good!

Hope everyone is doing well! I'm pooped, left my house for the 5k town around 7, got home around 2, and have been busy baking cookies for my dad's birthday and cleaning up since then. Finished in about 45 minutes but j definitely wasn't going my pace, I stuck with my friend who did it with me! It was a ton of fun and I'm feeling kind of sucked into the 5k hype!

Finish line pic! Whoop
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## happynewmom1

Thank you all! I guess I'll give it another shot and adjust the calories on it and see what happens. Maybe I just need to make it a little less to kick off losing weight. :)


----------



## ElmaWG

I had a new low yesterday morning. 147.8 lbs. that puts me ~ 3 lbs down from my staring weight at the end of week 2 of 21-day fix. I'm feeling great about it. But... Just spent a day and a half in cincinatti, and though I packed a lot of healthy snacks and skipped the ice cream last night, I was definitely not following the diet closely at all. Oh well. 

Happynewmom, If you (or anyone!) is intersested in doing the 21-day fix, I thing I'll do another round starting 2 weeks from tomorrow (I'll take a week off after I finish). Honestly I don't think there is anything special about the 21df, I'm not even following it that strictly. But it's easier to stay motivate (and somewhat fun) doing a short term challenge, but one where you see results at the end. 

Kmr, you think you'll do another round??

I'm exited to take my measurements in a week. Resisting the urge to to it early. I'm definitely feeling like my jeans are looser. That probably from the exercise more that anything.


----------



## kmr1763

Elma, that's awesooooooome!!! Congrats on new low! I ate crap this weekend too, pretty much just had an "off" weekend although didn't eat too bad, just some unapproved items. 
I'm definitely doing another round. I've kind of stopped thinking of it in rounds and just decided to do it full-time but not feel guilty about weekends off here and there. If I want to benefit for the long term it just seems smart to change lifestyle. I have been doing so good on the fix I definitely just want to make it a permanent change. For the first time in a long time I feel good about how I look (I totally ordered the bikini from target yesterday) and I feel strong. Yeah. I'm so glad I started that first round, it sparked a change in me. But I'll definitely be keeping up with measurements, I'm sure they will slow down. But still. And j take more body progress pics so I can see changes. But yeah I'll be doing it, so I'm here to discuss progress and food and what have you! 
For me, it was a big change. Seriously, my diet before was coffee for breakfast, pb and j for lunch, some processed item for snack, and a dinner that was always tasty but probably semi processed and really carb heavy. So on the fix I'm actually eating more than I was, eating cleaner, and keeping carbs to minimum. It's amazing how eating more has me losing weight. 
Lol you can tell I'm a proponent. 
Will be working out arms and abs today to get back into it. Legs are still sore from my 5K (must have been the side skipping that did it, it's my flanks that are sore lol! Leaving early to register the boy for swim lessons. I so want to start running and prep for my next race but bringing the kids drives me nuts. Going to try to work out jog days with husband so I can get some run in.


----------



## MommyCandice

So i was doing good and then decided to eat pizza last night at like 10pm so it put me up today. Here is hoping for better for tomorrow since i did a bit of walking?today and tomorrow will be my first day at the gym and i am so excited


----------



## jumpingo

my 30 day walking challenge is over. i did okay, just pretty much failed the last week.:dohh: oh well! my goal for june is to walk 3 days a week and workout 3 days a week. i bought a workout program designed to help get my pelvic core back in working order, because i still have leak issues and it's been 6 months.:shock::cry: i am so impatient and want to jog and do more high(er) impact stuff, but i end up peeing my pants, so that's still out.:roll: 

i have been SO hungry lately. and totally off the eating well bandwagon.:blush::shhh: and baymax is sleeping like crap:sleep: _and_ nursing more often. hello sleep regression and/or growth spurt.#-o

we started baby swim classes today and it was so cute! my husband had today off, so he came and i was able to tread water whenever i wasn't holding her. it felt so nice to move so much. it's 2 days a week for 8 weeks. might try to get a walk in before class, which would be a perfect "excuse" to get my walk in.:thumbup:


----------



## loeylo

Everyone sound alike they are doing brill. I'm doing well too, I'm eating so much fruit and veg that im hardly wanting anything else. Been swimming with the wee one and wasn't embarrassed (but wore a costume)


----------



## jumpingo

speaking of swimsuits, kmr, what suit did you buy?? i was browsing the target website today and have also heard good things about landsend. i have no idea how to find a cute/flattering AND supportive suit for these breastfeeding :holly:! :rofl:


----------



## MommyCandice

So after all my walking done yesterday i am down exactly to what i was sunday before i ate that pizza!!!
Today busted my ass. I walked 25mins to the gym and 25 mins home and did 60 mins on treadmill and 30 on the bike. Then i got to have an uninterrupted shower before picking the little one up from the child care. I know its only cardio but until monday when i learn how to work the machines im not doing any weight training. As gross as it felt to be covered in sweat i cannot wait to see the pay off tomorrow morning and feeling the sweat and burn it pushed me to keep going. I think as a treat for a great first day i might actually enjoy some potatoes with the family at dinner, in moderation of course but i have tried to cut carbs and some nights when the family eats rice or potatoes i?just skip it and eat extra veggies but i think it would be a nice treat for?myself

I am so glad to hear you all are doing so well


----------



## loeylo

Cutting carbs isn't the way to go! Just try make healthier choices eg brown rice, wholemeal pasta and minimise portions. You will just feel exhausted and grouchy if you cut them out.


----------



## kmr1763

I think the right ratios of macros are important. So small daily servings of carbs, along with nice lean proteins and then your fruits and veggies!! It's amazing how your body feels when you find the right balance!

Jump, I will link what I got in a separate post. I'm a little nervous, I would have preferred trying on, but the target nearest me didn't have this in stock. I need it though, I need to get the kids to the splash park and start working to keep then busy! My fat suit is too big and my super skinny suit is too small lol. We need a happy medium. 

Loe so happy you are doing well!!


----------



## kmr1763

https://m.target.com/p/women-s-high-neck-bikini-top-xhilaration/-/A-21567825

This top^^ 


https://m.target.com/p/women's-swim-hipster---black-l---aqua-green®/-/A-24011247
And this bottom ^^^

Hope I don't regret mis matching but I hate the suits that let your booty cheeks hang out!


----------



## kmr1763

Why didn't I see this one?! Grrrrr!
https://m.target.com/p/women-s-full...ebpdph3|related_prods_vv|mwebpdph3|16465302|2


----------



## MommyCandice

I didnt mean so much cutting out carbs. I have switched to brown rice i am mainly just been opting out on potatoes


----------



## ElmaWG

Man, I need a swim suit. We stayed at a hotel this weekend witht a pool, and I had nothing to wear. I got stuck in the room taking care of baby anyways, but still, if I'd had a suit I would have made DH watch the baby. I almost feel like I could handle a bikini... Almost.

First day of week three has gone well so far. Good am workout, have eaten well. Hopefully I can keep it in control this evening. Evening are always the toughest, right? It's like my will powere is all spent, and I'm so easily tempted. But tonight I WILL be good!!


----------



## kmr1763

Evening is when I always allow my cheat. It's like down time, I want to relax with a cookie or whatever and a glass of milk. Yeah. It's the hardest time of day. 

You should rock s bikini Elma. I don't feel like I'll be totally comfortable but I also think... I've had three kids! I'm wearing this suit darn it! I say go for it. 

I had a pretty good day except we need groceries bad so I had peanut butter jelly for lunch. Fojng shopping tomorrow to restock. Got s good workout in too, and now ice got a clogged duct! And a massive headache hoping I can clear it and it doesn't progress ugh! stupid slacker boob is always giving me trouble!!


----------



## ElmaWG

I've done well with my eating the last two days. No real cheats besides maybe an extra serving of grains and/or healthy fats. Yesterday was my easy exercise day, so wasn't too active. Still, I was hoping for a new low when I weighed in this morning. No luck. But within a few oz of previous low. 

Had a great workout this morning, even got so some actual (very light) jogging in. :happydance: baby slept like crap last night, so I think I may be pretty tired this afternoon. But now I'm high on post exercise endorphins. Well, that and coffee :haha:

How are you ladies doing? Any one else getting really hot weather this week? It was 75 deg ( and pure humidity) for my jog at 5:45. Gonna be in the 90s later (don't know how that converts to Celsius...). What happened to spring?


----------



## kmr1763

Oh I feel like we got a lovely spring here in Louisiana! It stayed mild temped for a long time (now winter WAS missing). In fact the temps haven't gotten too bad yet so far, around 90 maybe. So far so good, but not for long! Lol those hundred degree temps and humidity are on their way. 

I didn't get a workout it yesterday, it was so busy. Will be today. Eating was on point finally as I got my grocery shopping done. My weight has hovered at 122.4, 122.6 for many days. It's always fun to see the number go down but I'm oretty happy with this weight, and would be fine maintaining here! Its nice to feel happy :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## kmr1763

Down to 121.0 this morning! 

So:

21 day fix progress:
Start of round 1-- 127.8
Start of round 2-- 125.8
Almost end of round 2-- 121.0

Woohoo! Numbers are fun. Can't wait to do inches at the end, although at the end of round 1 I was down to 122.6 I think, so not expecting a huge change.


----------



## MommyCandice

Well today was my princess's 5th bday and we went out for dinner so eating was shit but i have been down every day this week :) even though they were tiny tiny amounts 

Didnt exercise a whole lot this week minus like a few 30-45 min walks

It is hot as heck here and humid as anything

Tomorrow i am planning on walking 30 mins to the ymca and then doing aquafit with the little guy and then an hour or so on the treadmill and then 30 min walk home so i am excited


----------



## jumpingo

loeylo said:


> Cutting carbs isn't the way to go! Just try make healthier choices eg brown rice, wholemeal pasta and minimise portions. You will just feel exhausted and grouchy if you cut them out.

^ i agree!
before i got pregnant, my husband and i both did some serious calorie counting and learned portion control. finding out what one serving actually was was very eye opening. definitely keep some carbs!:thumbup: (but, clearly everyone has already said all this by the time i got here)



kmr1763 said:


> I think the right ratios of macros are important. So small daily servings of carbs, along with nice lean proteins and then your fruits and veggies!! It's amazing how your body feels when you find the right balance!
> 
> Jump, I will link what I got in a separate post. I'm a little nervous, I would have preferred trying on, but the target nearest me didn't have this in stock. I need it though, I need to get the kids to the splash park and start working to keep then busy! My fat suit is too big and my super skinny suit is too small lol. We need a happy medium.

i ordered my maternity suit (just a tankini top) from target and it was great. i would much rather try on too. i'm thinking i want a cute v-neck one piece that actually has boob support, and how will i know without trying on?!:wacko: but swimsuits are 25% off on their website right now, so i might just bite the bullet and order one.:blush: the top you got is super cute!! and i LOVE mismatched tops and bottoms.:thumbup:




ElmaWG said:


> Man, I need a swim suit. We stayed at a hotel this weekend witht a pool, and I had nothing to wear. I got stuck in the room taking care of baby anyways, but still, if I'd had a suit I would have made DH watch the baby. I almost feel like I could handle a bikini... Almost.
> 
> First day of week three has gone well so far. Good am workout, have eaten well. Hopefully I can keep it in control this evening. Evening are always the toughest, right? It's like my will powere is all spent, and I'm so easily tempted. But tonight I WILL be good!!

take baby in the pool with you!:thumbup: we just started an aqua baby class for 30 minutes twice a week and baymax loves it! i also get a bit of an arm workout from lifting her and holding her in different positions and a leg workout from crouching so the water is up to my chest in the shallow end.:bodyb:



MommyCandice said:


> Tomorrow i am planning on walking 30 mins to the ymca and then doing aquafit with the little guy and then an hour or so on the treadmill and then 30 min walk home so i am excited

wish i could walk to the pool where we have swim class; that's a perfect combination!:thumbup:


went to the gym (did not USE the gym, just went:haha:) to use their scale today.
i'm 4.2 pounds from my pre-pregnancy weight.:shock::mrgreen: 

current plan is:
aqua baby class x2
walk x3
workout x3 (post natal pelvic core rebuilding program)
rest day x1

not sure what combination that will actually end up taking, but will likely walk on swim days plus one other?:shrug:

went to the store and loaded up healthy snacks. veggies, frozen fruit, some dried apricots, greek yogurt, etc.:bodyb:


----------



## kmr1763

Candice happy birthday to your sweet DD!! Just jump right back on the workout wagon when you have time.

Jump-- that stupid top was too big! I listened to the reviews and sized up and it was too big. I wound up just orderkng another in the smaller size. aside from it being too big it was suuuuper cute. So hopefully next size down will work well. My girls don't need much support, even full of milk lol. 

I got a decent full body workout yesterday. Plan on doing full on legs today. Hopefully I get it done, chickies are out of feed and I have to get to the feed store and mother is coming over for a visit so weeeeee will see. 

Hope ladies are doing well.


----------



## MommyCandice

This morning despite the resteraunt meal and cake i am only up .2. I am so glad to hear that and i feel so refreshed and ready to start the day!!!

Time to get ready for baby aquafit!!!

I am reading a good book on carb cycling right now and i think i might try it. It seems simple enough!!!
Hope you all are doing well


----------



## MommyCandice

That aquafit rele kicked my ass. I wasnt expecting that but the instructor said aquafit is a very efficent workout since you have to fight water. My legs are burning but its a good burn


----------



## kmr1763

Water exercise is excellent exercise! Constant resistance! I'm glad it was challenging for you, excited to hear how more go. A little jealous would love to take one myself, or any excuse to be in the pool lol. I miss swimming. 

Might try abs and arms today. Husband is off tomorrow and I'm trying to get him to agree to go out of town tomorrow (I ordered the swimsuit from target and several pairs of shorts from old navy and everything is too big! I'm going to be buying size six ladies! Maybe even size four the 8s were so big. Squeeeee!!!!) and I need to exchange all these clothes. 
slightly sore from my workout yesterday. Did legs but my internet was on the fritz with all the storms we got so I wound up winging it. But did recent. Then in no excuse moms (on Facebook I love it you guys should look) I saw someone ask how long could you hold a plank for so I had to try.... I hit two minutes, could have gone longer but my daughter sat down on me at the end :/ lol. 
Hope you ladies are doing well! Haven't heard from you in a bit Elma! 
Loe! 
Spud!


----------



## ElmaWG

I was gonna check in last night but I fell asleep nursing baby. I actually got a semi decent night sleep for the first time in half a week. 

Ladies, I've done terrible the last couple days. Had pizza for lunch yesterday for my friends going away at work (so yummy...). And DH brought home these amazingly seasoned peanuts. I've eaten so many :dohh: and we went to the farmers market this morning and I let myself try all the samples. It was all sweet pastries and whatnot. Which all together all together has to have been at least the equivalent of a large cookie or muffin. Dammit.

I've been so good avoiding sugar the last 3 weeks on the 21df. And then I totally fall off the wagon with only 3 days to go. :growlmad: I was actually seriously thinking just ending now and skipping the last few days, just so I could eat that ice cream in the freezer. BUT NO!!! I will see this through to the end.

Sure would have helped if I'd seen a new low this week. Last time was last Saturday, and I really did good this week until yesterday. Maybe I'm gaining muscle weight? :shrug: I have been doing more strength work and eating more protein that usual.


----------



## MommyCandice

So today i was down .2 from yesterday surprisingly but i have not done any exercise today and not sure if i will be as i have to prep for my daughters party tomorrow. I am also out to lunch as i speak so between todays eating and what i will munch on tomorrow i am dreading tomorrow and mondays weigh in eeek! That being said i know if i have fallen off i dust it off and get up and try again.
I am so excited to start carb cycling in the next 2 weeks or so. It seems like it works


----------



## ElmaWG

What is carb cycling?


----------



## kmr1763

Elma don't beat yourself up, and good job for seeing it through! I'm not ending the fix, I'll be staying on. Im just too happy with my results. I bought old navy shorts online, size eight, what I thought to get... And went to exchange them in store yesterday.... Had to get size FOUR. Haven't been in a size four since pre baby number two, when I was pretty much the skinniest of my life. So feeling good, only now im in shape too! Lol so inthink I'm officially at my best. 

Didn't work out yesterday. We did the impromptu clothing exchange and the town is an hour away, so took up the entire afternoon. Will be doing srms and abs today. Noticed last night as I was laying in bed that I've got the very beginnings of a six pack... After I lay down and the mom fat is spread out a bit lol. So that psychs me out.

Check in ladies! It always makes my day to read your posts!


----------



## MommyCandice

ElmaWG said:


> What is carb cycling?

I have been reading a book on it by Chris Powell.
The basic idea is you do one of his 9 min exercise regims as soon as you wake up from monday-friday (strength training) and starting at 5mins and every week upping 5 more mins till you get to 60 of cardio monday-friday. 
You dont have to exercise on the weekend!!!
So there are 4 different "settings" to chose from. I am looking at the turbo as you lose weight the quickest.
So you have to eat 3 meals and 2 snacks a day. 
My schedule would be
Monday:low carb
Tuesday: low carb
Wednesday: high carb
Thursday: low carb
Friday: low carb
Saturday:high carb
Sunday: cheat day(you get to eat your fave foods in moderation)

Every breakfast whether high or low carb you eat protein(palm size portion), good carb like banana(fist size portion), and veggie (2 fist fulls or more).
Then on low carb days you eat protein, veggies, and fat(portion size of ur thumb) for the other 4 meals/snacks.
On high carb days you eat the same as you do for breakfast for the other meals.

From what i have gathered on your high carb days the carbs you eat get your metabolism going fast that on low carb days you burn through your fat.
Then there are what you do if you hit a plateau in weight loss and what not
:)


I checked in this morning at 256.4 which is only up .8 from yesterday but i did eat crappy yesterday and no exercise due to a cyst i had. I gotta buckle down this week :)
Hope you all are doing well


----------



## ElmaWG

Today was the official end of the 3 weeks of my 21 day fix (though I skipped two day the first week when I was sick). I'm a bit bummed that I haven't had a weight low since last Saturday (147.6 I think). This morning I was 148.6. I started at 151.0. So I either lost 2.4 or 3.4 lbs depending on which weight I use. 

Not the 4 lbs I'd hoped for, but considering I'd not lost any wieght for a month before that, it was a good effort over all. And I've been eating so healthy and I've exercised more that I have in any 3 week stretch in a long long time. I'm sure I'd be feeling great if I weren't so sleep deprived. 

I'll take my measurments later today or tomorrow an share.


----------



## kmr1763

While yesterday was the end of my three week stint, I'm waiting until I get back down to my low again, i took the weekend off from being strict and I want to make sure I get the right weight! Can't wait to hear Elma. You might be surprised, sometimes the scale doesn't move much but you've had more progress than you realize!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Measurements May 16

43.5 hips
34.75 waist
36.5 bust
12.0 left bicep
11.0 right bicep
24.25 left thigh
24.25 right thigh

June 7
42.0 hips (-1.5")
32.0 waist (-2.75")
36.75 bust 
11.5 left bicep (-0.5")
10.0 right bicep (-1.0")
24.0 left thigh (-0.25")
23.5 right thigh (-0.75")

If I did the math right I lost 6.75 inches total. Not too bad. But the best part really is that my boobs got bigger :thumbup: :haha: :holly:


----------



## kmr1763

Man Elma that's amazing! Lol wish my boobs would get bigger. Were you extra milky lol? Honestly though that's pretty awesome! I can't wait to re measure! I'm back on strict today so I think I'll wait til I hit that 120.4 again, and I'll re measure that day. 
I haven't worked out in days. I feel like SUCH a slacker and I don't want to lose out on all my hard work so I know I need to hit it hard... Ugh wish the motivation would come back to me! I love the muscles! I don't want them to go away!! You WILL work out tomorrow, Katie!!! No excuses! What do you guys do when you aren't motivated to get yourself motivated? I need to start with some good workout music and just following along on YouTube wjtb no sound.... Maybe that will help. Lol there I just inspired myself. 
Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## ElmaWG

When I'm not feeling motivated, sometimes I'll put on some music and dance like a fool in the kitchen while putting away dishes or getting my lunch ready. Gets me moving and I'm also getting something done. Bonus points if baby is there cause he seems to enjoy watching. 

Speaking of baby, damn it, this little booger keeps waking earlier every day. Makes it hard to get my early workout in. Used to sleep til 7. Now 5:30 is typical. And even worse that he usually wakes at 3:30 or 4 also, and is so hard to settle. Waking as soon as I lay him down. Im Rocking him now, he seems asleep, but I know as soon as I put him in his crib he'll be wide awake. I want coffee!!!


----------



## kmr1763

Ugh I'm sorry you are dealing with that elma!! I bet you are super exhausted! My kids have a tendency to wake up shortly after I do, regardless of when I get up. If I wake up at 5:30, they are up by 6. If they let me sleep until 7, they are up by 7:15. Lol never fails. 

Finally got arms and abs today. Did good with the fix except for the four or so ritz crackers I snuck at the water park with the kids. Was down to 122.2 this morning? It's amazing how it just starts going back down immediately when I start back up. I'm taking measurements when I'm 120.5 or less. My bathing suit (which will hopefully fit) should be here Friday. I've actually gone outside to hose the kids and whatnot in my string thing and not been ashamed. It's nice. And Even these size fours that I just got from old navy feel.... Not tight? Not too big but not far from being too big kwim?

Anyway excited. Feeling good. Going for legs tomorrow and the 121s.


----------



## ElmaWG

That's great kmr. I'm sure you'll rock that bikini! I'll be buying a bikini in a couple weeks and sure hope I feel comfortable in it. Well I'm sure I will be, I'm not overly self conscious. But it would be great if I felt good about how I look in it. All the more reason to work my butt of the next few weeks!

Well I've pretty much been a glutinous pig the last three days off the 21df. And damn if my weigh has put shot up to spite me. Been above 150 the last two days, after being consistently below 149 for the last two weeks. I'm sure it's water weight cause I've been eating more salty foods (like this amazing feta from the Mediterranean store. Oh I love cheese.) I'm sure the 4 doughnuts I ate over the course of 2 days didn't help either. :dohh: :growlmad: where is my self control????!!! 


Well, at least I've felt guilty about the food and have exercised to make ho for it (to some extent). Did a new fitnessblender Monday that surprised me in how much it kicked my butt! I'm actually still a bit sore todAy. Yesterday was my light day, mostly just stretching after a light morning warmup. Today I got a 40 min jog/walk in! And my jogging intervals are definitely getting longer and easier! I'm feeling strong and fit these days, and it's a great way to start off the summer! 

Have you ladies been getting outside for any workouts? I love getting outside on a brisk morning.


----------



## kmr1763

I'm afraid of outside for wlrning out lol it's getting hotter and hotter here. I might try some easy stuff with no weights though. All these thirty day challenges floating around in Pinterest lol. 

Well my shoulders and abs are sore. Not bad but it feels good that I worked them. Today is legs and I have been skimping on legs so in fojng to work hard to work them today. My butt needs some serious rounding and I'm not sure how to accomplish. Thirty day butt challenge Lol.

Very disjointed sorry ladies still sipping my morning cup. When I get down to my 120 and re do measurements I may post a before/after pic too.


----------



## MommyCandice

Im so glad to hear you all are doing so well.
I was down again this morning to?254.4!!! It is a new low since I started exercising again!!!
I am so excited and cant wait to go to baby aquafit tomorrow.
I am looking forward to going out with the hubby for our anniversary tonight but dreading the weigh in tomorrow after east side marios tonight eek


----------



## loeylo

Glad to hear you are all doing well ladies. I do keep checking in but I'm so far off the wagon I cant even see the wagon any more! 

I'm just so tired juggling work and baby, I don't have any time for myself nor do I have energy to cook anything remotely healthy. I finish up for summer at the end of the month and I'm off for 6 weeks which will be nice and ill be able to eat better. 

The only plus is the weather has been brilliant so we have been doing loads of walking with the dog and the pram. 

We are talking about hiring a cleaner. It will help loads I think, especially since I'm going back to full time come August. That plus I get cut price gym membership.


----------



## kmr1763

Congrats Candice!! That's amazing! I hope Aquafit was good for you today! 

Loe-- jm sorry :( I'm sure you will find balance soon, I can't imagine how hard it is to juggle everything. Have you thought about trying meal prep? I think it's something I'll be doing when I'm working to stay on track with eating. But maybe worth a try? I see good ones for breakfast and lunch through the week but also things that you can stock your freezer with to have a super easy healthy meal for busy weeknights. Pinterest has great stuff.... Just a thought!! 

Im still in the 122s today :/ sooooo annoyed about it. But my entire body is sore, upper half from two days ago and lower from yesterday. Today I haven't worked out but had to go out and run errands, then came out and cleaned out my car (how in the heck do I get out gummy candy that the boy threw on my floor board?! I'm so mad I could spit. 

Hope all is well with wverhone!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Hi new to this part of the site! :hi:

Ive already dropped from 256lb (18stone 2) to 186lbs (13stone 4) since november. Ive got a number of motivations but i want this to be a lifelong channge. Im ready to start TTC again after losing my daughter at 19 weeks and want to be as healthy as possible for that and ive also got my wedding dress to get into for 28th July.

Ive recently changed to a vegan diet and the weight seems to be dropping off since then but need to get back into running and yoga! 

I weigh in every saturday at a local group.


----------



## ElmaWG

Loeylo, if you can afford it, def get a house cleaner! DH is unemployed right now, but when he's back to work, I think we will look into it as well. If we can afford it. 

Just did a great new fitness blender. Well didn't finish cause baby needed me. Tank top arms with cardio intervals mixed in. Kmr, maybe you'd like it as a way to get more cardio. I know you like arms workouts, but not cardio so much. 
https://www.fitnessblender.com/videos/fat-burning-tank-top-arms-workout-cardio-intervals-upper-body-strength-training


I continue to eat poorly during my week off. DS1 is getting his hair cut on Saturday, and then we'll get ice cream. After that, I'm off the sugar crack again!


----------



## kmr1763

Welcome young mama! What an amazing journey you are already on!! Come and share your successes and hardships with us, we will try to be supportive and encouraging. 

Elma, I will look it up! I am SO SORE today I don't even want to walk lol. I collapse onto the couch. I feel like such a cheater this week, I've been having cookies at night before bed instead of my diet candy and last night and tonight I made breakfast for dinner (eggs, turkey bacon and whole wheat pancakes, but it felt so so guilty!) this morning my weight was 122.4? I forget. But I seriously doubt lower tomorrow. Those pancakes were delish. And WHY HAVE I NEVER TRIED TURKEY BACON???? It's amazing. 
Okay no more whining. If I want the results I have to put in the work!! Post in the am ladies.


----------



## ElmaWG

Welcome youngmamttc! :flower:

Despite eating what has seemed like a ton of food this week, my weight this morning was tied for my previous low, which I last saw 2 weeks ago. That feels good. 

Got a light workout in this morning. I'm also a bit sore still from earlier workouts in the week. I've worked pretty damn hard this whole week...mostly to try and compensate for all the calories I've been eating :haha: I think I'm gonna reward myself and buy new workout clothes! 

Took dS1 to barber shop today for haircut. To celebrate him being so "good" (only had a tantrum for the last minute or so :haha: to be fair, he had hair in eyes and mouth) we are going out for ice cream later. I'm so stupidly excited for that. I've been wanting ice cream for a month. I'm gonna enjoy the hell out of it. Then Monday I'm back to clean eating.


----------



## MommyCandice

Welcome youngmamttc!!!

I had a great day and am excited for weigh in in the morning.
Started the day with my first ever protein shake. It was really good
Followed by some cardio at the gym and swimming class with the little guy. I ate pretty good today and finished the day off playing baseball with friends. It was a blast and i had a good sweat going. I have not played sports in forever.
Ready for a good week :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Im starting my second round of 21 day fix tomorrow. It couldn't come soon enough-- I've eaten terribly this last week. Way too much sugar. I've kept up with the exercise, thank goodness. Today I've prepared several veggie dishes that will be packed as lunches during the work week, so I'm set to hit the ground running. 

I'll post my starting weight tomorrow, but I think it's around 148 lbs and some change. My goal for this round is to get to 145 by the first week of July. We're going to Florida, and I will be spending a lot of time in a swim suit... So yeah. 

Candice, I hope your weigh in went well!


----------



## kmr1763

Oh good day Candice! Sounds like you're doing really well, keep it up!!

Elma, fingers crossed for you on this round! I took the weekend off and are really meh too. Then yesterday a picture I had hanging in my bathroom randomly fell off the wall and shattered to bits my fancy scale. 
It feels like fate.
On diet again, and working out something today, probably legs but my arms have been left out lately. 
I need my scale!!!!


----------



## MommyCandice

Well the scale has gone up the last 2 days but im all over the place and so bloated due to af so i am hoping that is the culprit and once it is done things will even out.
Time to go have my shake and start getting motivated


----------



## ElmaWG

In the spirit of accountability, I'm confessing that I ate two brownies and a big chocolate covered pretzel this afternoon. All within half an hour. And I had such a great start to the first day of the 21 df, before that. I really feel like I let myself down. I'm starting over tomorrow as my first day.


----------



## MommyCandice

Could be worse elma. It is 1130pm and i just ate a huge garlic bread and cheese loaf and a huge dish of pasta with meatballs. Dont even think im hungry just boredom.

I am feeling really badly about it


----------



## ElmaWG

Evening is also the hardest time for me as well. But for me it would usually be sweets like ice cream or cookies. I had to tell DH not to buy sweets like that any more (or he had to hide them :haha:) cause I'd eat them all right before bed. 

Something that really helped me was having a heathy "treat" planned for before bed. Often fruit and yogurt. Something I could look foward to and prevent me eating something worse. Maybe you could try this approach? If you're more into savory rather than sweet, maybe it could be something like pretzels and cheese or hummus. Or peanut butter on toast?


----------



## MommyCandice

Thats a good idea thank you elma

Up again this morning which i expected thanks to my binge last night. It wasnt worth it. A hit towards my weight loss and my budget. 
Today im not sure how much exercise im gonna get as i gotta get some deep house cleaning done today. My motivation has been gone the last few days but i gotta do it now before the kids are done school for the summer.


----------



## youngmamttc

So I think my focus has now switched to maintaining after a very shock bfp Yesterday


----------



## MommyCandice

Congrats youngmamttc!!! Such exciting news!!!

So glad af is gone as is the water weight and bloatedness as i am down 2.4 lbs from yesterday!!!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Aw, big congrats! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy.

Good job on the couple lbs, Candice. I'm feeling good too. Today tied my previous low. Ate well and had some good exercise yesterday. Today I'm taking it easy, though might get a PM walk in. I've eaten well thus far, but I'm RAVENOUS!


----------



## kmr1763

Omg you guys I'm off the wagon and I hate it! Dh and I have started looking at downsizing our home and have been looking around this past weekend and I have eaten crap! I'm so annoyed with myself. Then some artwork hanging in my bathroom fell randomly and shattered my fancy scale.... Which was the kiss of death. Lol. I need toget to the store and pick up items so I can eat better and then get a new scale and get back on my wagon. Oh and it's swim lessons this week and next for my oldest so I haven't worked out ether!! Gahhh!! My motivation is zapped, don't let me give in to it!! 
Young mama congrats on the surprise bfp!! Lol they are fun, after they may not be fun. My youngest was a shock and I sure do like her ;) 
And good job Elma! 

Omg I miss my scale I'll have to get used to a whole new one :/


----------



## youngmamttc

Think I'm back to losing weight again. What a roller coaster but today's tests were almost negative. Much lighter than 2 days ago so I think chemical pregnancy. Back at weight loss twice as hard! X


----------



## ElmaWG

Oh sorry to hear that youngmamttc. Were you TTC? I guess not cause you said it was a shock?

Kmr, shape up or ship out!! :winkwink: but not having a scale would mess me up too. I know it's not for everyone, but my daily weight in keeps me motivated. When you say you're thinking of "downsizing" I assume you mean you're thinking of buying/renting a new (smaller) home?

Well I had my first low in over two weeks, down a whole 0.2 lbs :happydance:, but I'll take it. 147.4. I know I'm putting on a bit of muscle with all the squats, deadlifts, and arm routines I've been doing, so I'd expect weight loss to be slow.

I've come down with a slight cold, so I'm taking it easy again today and not gonna be too strict with the diet. I'll try to eat a lot of veggies and some fruit, and no sugar, but I'm gonna relax the restrictions on carbs and fats. Not that I wanted to get sick, but it's actually pretty good timing. I pulled a hamstring while bathing DS1 Sunday night (such a strenuous activity :haha:), not too terribly but enough that certain activities have been difficult. After my rest day yesterday and another day off today, I think I'll be good To go tomorrow.


----------



## youngmamttc

No not actively ttc. I'm supposed to be infertile so was waiting for a prescription for clomid to start ttc next month so it was definitely a shock! We'd love another baby but can't try without clomid usually. I haven't started MC yet but my test this morning was almost negative so I'm sure it's around the corner x


----------



## MommyCandice

Im so sorry to hear that youngmam

But i am down again this morning. Thats 3.8lbs down in the last 48 hours!!! I know it is just water weight from af but it still makes me excited :)


----------



## ElmaWG

Not a low for me this morning, but not surprised since I fed my cold yesterday. I had a huge appetite, but managed to eat pretty healthy, just more overall quantity. Glad I did cause I'm feeling pretty good this morning (although it helped that baby slept better than he has in more than a week). Got a killer arms workout in followed by 30 min easy-ish walk/jog.


----------



## MommyCandice

Im sure i am still losing water weight but I am down again today &#128515; its a new low since i started losing weight again. I am 253.6!!! That is exactly 5lbs lost between tuesday morning and this morning(friday)!!!!
I am so excited


----------



## kmr1763

Young mama-- haha congrats congrats then! I thought I was infertile have dealt with infertility and PCOS while TTC so we were definitely not expecting to get surprised with our third baby! I used clomid to achieve all three pregnancies prior to surprise baby so she was an absolute shocker!!

I have done better today with diet, sticking closer to the fix. Expect the cliff bar I had after swim lessons lol. Havent worked it today and probably won't because I'm usually not motivated after the morning is gone, but we have no swim the next three days so I'll probably be able to work out all three days. 

Yes when I say downsize I mean sell this house and buy something that is smaller/cheaper! We found a winner last weekend and wanted to move forward but apparently our type of mortgage won't allow us to borrow LESS THAN a certain amount, which I'm still super upset about. 

Congrats on the new low Candice! 

Oh, I've been doing my bikini at the pool for swim and I haven't been embarrassed of self conscious. It's been wonderful. I know ibdont have the beach body I had hopes to at this point but I'm really happy being able to not feel bad about myself. That says a lot inthink!!


----------



## ElmaWG

Didn't eat so great yesterday. Definitely having trouble finding my motivation and willpower to say no to treats and junk food this time around on the 21 day fix. I guess I'm not doing terribly, but I know I need to do better if I'm going to get down to my target weight by the end of week 3.

Did get a nice medium intense jog/walk in this morning. 40 min. I'm feeling fitter and stronger every day, and that is definitly a great feeling, especially for summertime!


----------



## kmr1763

How do I feel when you look in the mirror? Or wearing your clothes? That says more than the scale imo! I was having trouble too, in lazy right now because of swim lessons and the work it takes to get the kids ready and out of the house and then not getting back til one.... But I'm doing pretty good this week. Still haven't reurchased a scale so I have no idea where I'm at, but I was feeling extra jiggles and I don't like so in back in the game. My workouts have been few and far between thanks to swim but I got full body yesterday and might try to get some ten minute workouts in in the evening this week so I don't Peter out. It's so easy to slio back into old habits. Ugh.

Hope everyone is doing well. I need w nap and we have music lessons tonight &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## youngmamttc

kmr1763- I wish I had your will power to stay away from the scales. I weigh every morning and sometimes it totally sets me back if I've gained overnight for no reason. I need to scale down to weighing once a week. 

As for me im definitely back joining you all! My miscarriage started properly a few days ago and ive lost 2lb since then so ill officially weigh every Saturday. I need to get back into working out. Im okay food wise but can not find the motivation to get off my backside!


----------



## jumpingo

youngmamttc said:


> As for me im definitely back joining you all! My miscarriage started properly a few days ago and ive lost 2lb since then so ill officially weigh every Saturday. I need to get back into working out. Im okay food wise but can not find the motivation to get off my backside!

:sad1::hugs: 
be gentle with yourself...going to the gym really helped me after my miscarriage, but it was 2 months after. don't push yourself too hard.:flow:


----------



## MommyCandice

I was up a tiny bit this morning. But i have almost broke 250 so I am excited!!!
The personal trainer at the gym showed me how to use the lower body weight machines and some ab exercises so i am excited to do them on my own. He will show my upper body next time and told me what a good exercise schedule for me would be. Im excited to shed this weight and hopefully for good


----------



## youngmamttc

MommyCandice said:


> I was up a tiny bit this morning. But i have almost broke 250 so I am excited!!!
> The personal trainer at the gym showed me how to use the lower body weight machines and some ab exercises so i am excited to do them on my own. He will show my upper body next time and told me what a good exercise schedule for me would be. Im excited to shed this weight and hopefully for good

Yay for being so motivated to exercise. Can you share some motivation? :haha:


----------



## ElmaWG

I love reading your posts Candice. you've got such a positive attitude, I just know you're going to make it happen! 

I've been on and off this week. I at a bunch of pizza for Father's Day, which was amazing, but damn was my weight up the next day. Made up for it Monday and Tuesday by eating pretty well and exercising. Tuesday I weighted 146.8 which was a new low :happydance: this morning I went for a good jog and as a result my appetite hadps been out of control. And dammit I had a big piece of cake at work.:dohh: it was a catipillar cake, so how could I say no?!


----------



## MommyCandice

I try to be motivated and positive. I try my best. I know if i dont think positive i will not even try


----------



## ElmaWG

Haven't been feeling all that well today. Probably shouldnt have exercised this morning. I've been letting myself eat what I want, which hasn't been too unhealthy. But I doubt I'm going to bed to my goal weight before I go to Florida in a week and a half. Oh well, I know I'm looking better than I did a few months ago, so I'm just gonna keep at it, slow and steady.


----------



## MommyCandice

All you can do Elma. Slow and steady wins the race :)

I am not doing too bad and i am very excited for baby aquafit with the little man in the morning

I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## youngmamttc

Okay so this morning is my Weekly weigh in. I've gone from 187 to 183 this week. Total loss so far 73lb :happydance:


----------



## youngmamttc

ElmaWG said:


> Haven't been feeling all that well today. Probably shouldnt have exercised this morning. I've been letting myself eat what I want, which hasn't been too unhealthy. But I doubt I'm going to bed to my goal weight before I go to Florida in a week and a half. Oh well, I know I'm looking better than I did a few months ago, so I'm just gonna keep at it, slow and steady.


Focus on getting better first. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## loeylo

Just back from a weekend away with the girls, they are all healthy/fit (but 2/3 of them have struggled with their weight in the past) so we did dune running, HIIT sessions, all night dancing, plus lots of walking. Didn't eat too badly (admittedly not great though) but I am definitely on board with exercising more. I'm in so much pain I actually got stuck on the loo! Lol!


----------



## ElmaWG

That sounds like so much fun Loe ( well except the part about the loo:haha:). 

I've been so busy, and have eaten pretty poorly, especially over the weekend when DH and I got a surprise night out. Went to a nice restaurant, first time out since baby2 was born, and I sure as hell wasn't going to order a salad. Then party picnic on Saturday, which was a four our road trip (each way), just general poor eating and little exercise all around. 

So I'm trying to regain my healthy focus this week. But DH and DS1 are Florida, so it's just me and baby, and I'm finding it hard to get things done, and I certainly cAnt go for the jog I'm craving :growlmad:mDid pretty good yesterday, a brief work out before baby woke up, and ate pretty well ( though I've pretty much abandoned the "official" 21 day fix this round...may try again next month). Weighed in this morning, not a new low, but within a previous low. Baby woke Early today, so no workout this morning. If it's not too hot I'll try for a walk with him this evening after work.


----------



## MommyCandice

I have not done too bad lately but just been yo yoing around 254... i am up at my moms trailer since last night so couldnt weigh in this morning. Im not sure if exercise will happen much today but im gonna try to eat some what healthy as im pretty sure hubby got me a cake for later as today is my birthday :)
I hope you all are doing well


----------



## kmr1763

Gahhhh you guys I have been MIA! I'm sorry!

New mama, congrats on your new low!! You're doing awesome! 

Elma, don't beat yourself up for getting off the wagon a bit, just get back on it when you can! 

Swim lessons (my big X factor for exercise) ended last week! Was able to work out Monday and Tuesday (sore from them both still) took yesterday off and working out again today. Not doing great with diet but I feel better just getting my workouts in like I should. I need groceries today so I'll be restocking my clean eating pantry. I'm not sure I'm going to be strictly dieting but I am going to be trying to keep my clean eating ratio high! 

I feel better having checked in. I still have no scales lol so I don't know where my weight is at. But I'm feeling pretty good.... Not as skinny as I have been recently but still.


----------



## ElmaWG

Hope you had a great birthday Candice. And I hope you enjoyed some nice birthday cake. 

Kmr, I'm glad you're still checking in. I hope things settle down a bit with the kids and you can find more time to exercise. I've not gotten much exercise this week since it's just been me and baby. Hubby isn't here to watch baby if i wanted to go out for a jog. But I'm going to Florida in a couple days. If it's not too hot I'm hoping to get some morning jogs or walks in by the beach. :thumbup:


----------



## youngmamttc

So I was stuck in a bit of a plateau and my weight wasn't shifting at all. Not really great considering my wedding is in 3 weeks and my dress is still a bit snug. Anyways I switched it up and am now doing intermittent fasting. I only eat between 12pm-5pm and I've broke my plateau this week. Weighed in at 182lb. In stones that's 12st 13lb so it was amazing to see a 12 on the scale instead of a 13! I've also started doing 7 minute workout app on my phone and it's a killer! I have pain in muscles I didn't know I had!


----------



## kmr1763

Hey ladies hope you are having a happy healthy 4th weekend. 

Emotional roller coaster this past week. Had a very surprise bfp on Thursday which got darker Friday but then the past few days have gone almost negative. I'm a little depressed over it. We were NOT trying it was from a condom malfunction, but I had psyched myself up in my head. Second loss. Haven't even had a post partum period yet, so I worried from the start. But yeah I'm depressed over it a bit. So again haven't checked in after all this excitement. 

Hope your 4ths are all well! I'll be back on in a day or two.


----------



## youngmamttc

kmr1763 said:


> Hey ladies hope you are having a happy healthy 4th weekend.
> 
> Emotional roller coaster this past week. Had a very surprise bfp on Thursday which got darker Friday but then the past few days have gone almost negative. I'm a little depressed over it. We were NOT trying it was from a condom malfunction, but I had psyched myself up in my head. Second loss. Haven't even had a post partum period yet, so I worried from the start. But yeah I'm depressed over it a bit. So again haven't checked in after all this excitement.
> 
> Hope your 4ths are all well! I'll be back on in a day or two.


So sorry. That's exactly what I went through 2 weeks ago. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MommyCandice

Im so sorry to hear that kmr

I hope you all enjoy your 4th. Im in Canada so we had our fun on Friday. The kids are home from school for the summer now so im really gonna have to get my butt in gear about the weight loss as it is going to be a little trickier with them home but I have been off the track a bit and have not weighed in in a week and i am still down 2lbs!

This morning I hit a new low of 250.2!!! I am so ready to break into the 240's!!!
Hope you are all doing well


----------



## ElmaWG

I'm on vacation so haven't been checkingin regularly. Have been eating too much, but hey it's vacation. I'll be back with renewed vigor when I get back. 

Kmr, I'm sorry to hear about what you've gone through. :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

:hugs:kmr:hugs:


----------



## loeylo

Sorry kmr. I saw your other thread. 

I have been good. Done a HIIT session the last few days and been eating well. 

Todays food:

B- 
1x slice wholemeal toast, 1/2 avocado, 4x mushrooms (grilled) 1x poached egg, 1/2 cup kale, 5x cherry tomatoes. 1 small cappuccino.

L- I was naughty and had a mocha when out with a friend. 

Snack - 1x skinny cappuccino

Dinner- baked potato, 1/2 cup cottage cheese, salad with fat free dressing, a few olives, 1/2 avocado.

Also going to have some leftover pasta as a supper - we had a takeaway last night for my sisters birthday and I didn't eat it all but its my ultimate fave food so don't want to waste it. 

Definitely not ready to hit the gym yet, but I can do exercises at home! Excuses end here!


----------



## Perplexed

Hi all. I thought that I am ready to join a weight loss group. I've been exercising since last October but lost motivation in April, and unsurprisingly, haven't lost any weight since. 

I've decided to start attending personal training sessions with a trainer starting tomorrow. It's a way for me to get motivated again and also, since I am prone to knee trouble I figured working with a trainer would be safest for me. I am still overweight at the moment and my goal is to lose 10-12 kilos by Feb-March 2017. 

KMR: I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi perplexed. Good luck on your path towards weight loss. A personal trainer sounds like a great idea. 

I've been back from vacation for a couple days, but been so busy. Got a fairly easy workout in this morning, which felt good. I needed it. I ate SO bad on our trip. Jeez, it was ice cream everyday and sweets everywhere, and no veggies. :dohh: it was so mega hot that I couldn't get any jogging in, though I did bring my shoes.

Not a lot of activity in here. Hopefully means your all out enjoying the summer!


----------



## MommyCandice

I have not been eating the best and af is just finishing so i have had some waterweight but i am hoping to start getting some exercise in but it has been so hot out.
Hubby starts his new job next week so i am excited to have some more money to buy healthier food as that has been a bit of a problem


----------



## Perplexed

I decided not to go for my Sunday session as it was day 2 of AF and I was cramping really badly (which is somewhat unusual ever since I started the pill). But I went on Tuesday morning and Wednesday afternoon, worked out with a friend in the afternoon and found it really fun. My next planned workout day will be Saturday morning where a Body Pump class is being held. It's been a long time, can't wait!

Elma: I'm not on vacation yet but I've been eating really horribly for months now, LOL. Worried how it would go when my vacation actually starts! I have 2 weeks of my summer semester left. 

MommyCandice: Glad to hear that you're going to be able to buy healthier food. Hopefully looking for healthy recipes can help keep you motivated- it does for me!


----------



## Perplexed

Well, as planned I attended the Body Pump class this morning and really enjoyed it. I think I'll try and make it a regular part of my Saturday mornings. Couldn't get any protein to drink after the session though so I think I'll ache a lot today and tomorrow...already fell asleep for quiet a while out of exhaustion and when I got up my younger toddler was sleeping over my leg, LOL!


----------



## Perplexed

I'm sorry ladies I feel I am spamming this thread. 

Today I got weighed and measured at the gym...apparently I gained more weight than I thought. Somehow I'm not too upset about it. I could tell my last few months had a few undesirable effects on my body so putting a number on it wasn't all too surprising. 

I did hiit the first hour at the gym then I used the treadmill for 40 mins. Didn't eat anything "naughty" so far today but the day is young still. Definitely need to drink more water though. 

Hope everyone else's fitness journey is going well!


----------



## ElmaWG

Perplexed, you're welcome to post your heart out!!!

I've been AWOL. And that hastnt been because I've reached my goal weight. Far from it! I never recovered from vacation eating mode. :dohh: damn Ice cream is addictive. I keep saying one more week, and then I'll start (at least I've been fairly active).

But NOW is the time! Starting Monday im doing 3 weeks no sugar, and semi 21 day fix (semi cause I'm too lazy to count containers). Gonna eat as many veggies as I possible can, and actively try to get more protein. Went grocery shopping to day and stocked up for the week. Gonna make a good veggie soup and a bunch of salads for the week. Only fruit and yogurt for desserts. 

What are you all doing for exercise these days? Anyone still checking in? I'm really gonna make an effort to check in more. It really motivates me and helps keep me honest! :thumbup:


----------



## loeylo

I'm doing well these days! 

I'm having the same breakfast every day. One slice wholemeal bread, handful of mushrooms, some onion, tomatoes, 1/2 avocado and a poached egg. That does lunch too (I have a black coffee with no sugar at lunchtime)

I then have a slimming world dinner. Today I had cottage pie (Quorn mince, 1/2 tin of tomato, onion, garlic and kale, topped with mashed potato mixed with fat free fromage fraise, and then 40g low fat cheddar grated on top.) 

I made enough for tomorrow too. Fromage fraise mashed potato is highly recommended!

Can I suggest googling slimming world recipes? They all are packed with vegetables (at least 1/3) and there's loads free online. 

Scales are still down 2lb from pre pregnancy but I still look bigger. My clothes still don't fit. It sucks! I'm 9m pp!


----------



## ElmaWG

Hi Loe, :flower::flower:

Glad to hear thing are going well. Great job with the weight loss! :thumbup: Though it sucks about the clothes. 

I think with time it will improve, though for me, I never got completely back to pre preg body after Ds1. Tummy did gradually get better, but I feel my hips never were the same. Don't get me wrong, a year after he was born my body looked good, but just a bit different. Having a baby does that (I hope that doesn't sound condescending. ) 

Weight loss has been slower after DS2. But I'm trudging away. 10 lbs till pre preg weight. If I could loose 5 more on top of that...well I'd be a damn happy momma. I'm eating well and exercise too, so I really am feeling good all the same. I actually think I'm fitter that before pregnancy. My arms are definitely stronger. (Thanks fitness blender!)

I started my 3 week clean eating diet yesterday. I'm not sure too many follow this thread anymore, but I'll keep "you all" posted on my progress all the same.


----------



## MommyCandice

Sorry ladies i have been awol. I have kinda fell off the band wagon since school ended. No routine and its hard to exercise with the kids and since its hot we eat more crap quick foods as nobody wants to cook. Im hoping to get back on the band wagon but i suppose worst case scenario it doesnt happen till sept when the kids go back to school :(


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies. I've kinda fell off the wagon too. I was doing really well but really need to get back into it as I want to lose some weight before Sept 24th as well as the wedding next year. I'm very disappointed in myself :nope:


----------



## MommyCandice

So i have finally broken 250 again!!! I was 248.6 yesterday morning. Its not a huge loss(only like 12 lbs) but i have not weighed this less since february. That being said i was this weight roughly last nov as well bit i took a pic yesterday and compared it to last nov and despite the weight not being gone this is the difference. The left was last nov and the right is yesterday and for me this is huge. Im still worried im gonna sag though the more i lose
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1470515471489.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3









PhotoGrid_1470515537935.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ElmaWG

Good job on the loss, Candice! You say it's not a huge loss, but even a few pounds can be big if they keep you motivated. Sometimes weight loss is relatively fast, other times annoyingly slow, but it all moves you in the right direction.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats on the weight loss MommyCandice!! 

Over here my weight isn't actually going down...with all this exercise, it's going up!! :growlmad: I started reducing my sweets and junk this past week...but today I allowed myself a treat. Or well, yesterday I had 2 butter biscuits. But that was only 2 as opposed to the dozens that I used to devour before! I'm back to not having sugar in my tea anymore...just so I could get used to it. 

DH wants me to try those weird diets that he used to do. Carb cycling or something like that and I feel so iffy about it...I don't want short term diets, I want something lasting! And I can't count calories. I am just not good at that.


----------



## Eve

Well done MC!! :D 

I hope you all don't mind me joining you ladies :) 

I've been on track lately and it's paying off! Down 7.2lbs as of this morning :D It will be 2 weeks on Thursday since I started with MFP and on Friday it will be 2 weeks of being under my calorie goal! I've been working out daily and going for walks whenever I can!


----------



## MommyCandice

I cant wait for school to start. I need time to exercise and i need to get back on track. Somehow my tummy is smaller despite not actually losing weight hopefully the fall will help


----------



## Eve

I try to get out for walks often :) I also get the kids working out with me, like just dance youtube videos and stuff. They love to dance, even the toddlers! 

I didn't get a workout in but still have almost 6000 steps as I was busy with doctor appts.


----------



## Perplexed

Welcome Eve!

Candice: I think all moms everywhere with kids at school age want school to start so they could get back on track XD it makes me smile because no matter where we live and what kind of culture...school helps organize our days a little lol! Several moms have said this around me lately lol. 

I tried to do pilates at home with the kids but they would lay on the mat or lay on my back or when I'm going back down I'm surprised that a baby is just behind me LOL so now I strictly exercise at the gym. 

Although I'm not really losing weight at the rate that I would have liked, my body looks different already! My belly, of course, is still there, but my arms and legs and back are looking more toned and it's a huge motivator! I can't wait for my next work out!


----------



## Eve

It's so exciting to see changes in your body isn't it? I can't wait for next weeks photos!


----------



## Perplexed

I attended a body pump class today...and pushed myself to carry heavier. Some of the tracks hurt so much but I feel so good for doing it! Could definitely go heavier for squats though.


----------



## Eve

It sure feels great to get done a workout :D I did a 45 minute turbo jam one yesterday and was near dead when finished but I did it :smug: and was so very proud of myself!


----------



## Perplexed

I need to stick a pin in my upcoming workouts because I'm trying to potty train my daughter. Her preschool teacher suggested I just take off the pampers as it will send the quickest message...I'm actually really terrified of potty training! 

My diet has improved immensely lately...hoping it stays this way.


----------



## Eve

I'm back to 218.8 and I don't know why! :brat: no cheating and working out daily.


----------



## Perplexed

Maybe you're gaining muscle hun? Do you have access to a scale that shows your body composition?


----------



## Eve

214.8 :)


----------



## Perplexed

Great job, hun!

I feel I really killed it at the gym the past few days. Planning to go again tomorrow but maybe go easy on the legs. They still hurt so much because I carried heavier than I used to! 

I decided in my case not to focus on the number on the scale because it's just too stressful for me... I am at the same weight I was at a month ago right before my period and that's so depressing. I've been working out a lot and cutting a lot of the junk from my diet and the numbers are not moving at all. I know for sure, though, that I am gaining muscle. My arms look more toned and so do my legs. My belly, however, is still huge and people still pregnant which is so upsetting since my son is already 14 months...


----------



## Eve

Take pics! I have been taking pics of myself weekly and I find it really helps when the scale doesn't move like I think it should! 

was 213 yesterday and 213.2 today. Been great with food and working out so it's likely going to go up the next few days as AF is due to arrive next week.


----------



## kmr1763

I'm so happy this thread is still ongoing!!!!! I'm sorry I've been absolutely off the wagon, working out maybe once a week and diet just non existent! Started to feel really disappointed in myself and less comfortable in my skin and I need to re motivate and restart. Started with T25 this morning, and will probably be re-starting the 21 day fix diet next Monday. I need to go back and read through these pages and get to know all the newer people!! 

Just wanted to get back in and hold myself accountable!


----------



## Eve

212 today! :) 

Glad to hear you're starting back up with t-25 and the 21 day fix! :D


----------



## kmr1763

Just checking in-- arm and ab weight training yesterday and t25 today. That's three days of working out in s row. Better than I've done in weeks and week.


----------



## Eve

210.2!!!!!


----------



## Little Fish

Gah, this winter weather makes me want to build a nest and comfort eat. Boooo.

Finding dieting harder now than in the summer.


----------



## Eve

Same here! 

Up some from lowest, sitting at 194.8 this morning!


----------



## Mince

I'm hoping to eat well and maybe that'll at least stop me from putting on more weight! I'm also going that once I get more comfortable with baby, we'll be able to get out of the house. Right now, I'm supposed to be recovering from an emcs, so I should be taking it easy


----------

